# DIY Wrist Slings



## Iceman2383

Now....before i go getting any MORE hate mail in my youtube account...please read the following. 

I enjoy doing things myself, i like to show others how to do things themselves, i am NOT trying to steal business away from people, there are people on this forum that can make and sell these things for NOT MUCH MORE than what it takes you to buy the materials (and after all...their time IS worth something)- some people on the other hand are straight ripping you off.....personally i get more enjoyment out of being able to say "i did that myself" That being said, I'm not here to ruffle feathers, I am only here to educate. Enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVfrSJJEWsA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2qDKjPO_dI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRETcsua0OA


----------



## BowTech Dave

Iceman... Thanks for sharing. I have seen some pretty good tutorials on here about how to do them. I figure out the hard stuff by asking questions and searching the internet for braiding. It wasn't too difficult.

Thanks for putting it all together in one place. It "IS" satisfying to know you did something yourself!

Best Wishes


----------



## sawtoothscream

thanks for the vids i really want to try and make one now. you take it nice a slow

where can i buy the cord at and how much does it run???

also do you know how to make one thats big the whole way. basically the fat part of the cobra but for the whole sling.

thanks man. if you can just send me a PM


----------



## kebees4

Thanks for sharing. My boy's been trying to figure it out on their own.


----------



## sawtoothscream

idk what im doing wrong. im doing what you said but it wont come out right. the part skips fast and then im lost cause you start going faster and im still at the beginning. im so confuessed now haha.


----------



## sawtoothscream

k i think i figured it out but still it isnt looking the best for me. i dont think im pulling it tight enough. im going to keep working at it.


----------



## JWT

After a few you'll get the hang of it, they get nice and tight after practice.


----------



## lasportsman2

*Slings*

Thanks!!!!...I will start MASS PRODUCTION in the morning....:wink:


----------



## Iceman2383

sawtoothscream said:


> thanks for the vids i really want to try and make one now. you take it nice a slow
> 
> where can i buy the cord at and how much does it run???
> 
> also do you know how to make one thats big the whole way. basically the fat part of the cobra but for the whole sling.
> 
> thanks man. if you can just send me a PM


I buy all my paracord from the army navy surplus near my house, or eBay...they have some pretty good deals there, esp if you buy in bulk...the only reason i make my slings the way i do (fat part smaller than the diamond braid) is i use that sling dirung the spring, summer, fall, and winter...i noticed that i adjust the sling a LOT and use the slack to make the sling fit a little better. You can mess around with the cobra weave and not even use the diamond braid...just a few pieces of paracord and weave over top of them, and you can even make a cobra weave over an existing cobra weave....this is called the king cobra


----------



## Iceman2383

JWT said:


> After a few you'll get the hang of it, they get nice and tight after practice.


Exactly...i've even put a piece of copper wire inside the weave to hold the form a little better. the tighter you make it, the stiffer it will be.


----------



## Iceman2383

lasportsman2 said:


> Thanks!!!!...I will start MASS PRODUCTION in the morning....:wink:


LMFAO...you go right ahead man! :wink:


----------



## jrhoades

:thumbs_upThank you..............:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunterhaus1

*Thanks*

I know i really love making my own and have you to thank for it i make em for my buddies to thanks again


----------



## bowhunterhaus1

*also*

the music in your vids rock


----------



## Iceman2383

bowhunterhaus1 said:


> the music in your vids rock


Thanks man, most of the music in my videos i make myself


----------



## cenochs

Great stuff I will have to try one


----------



## DitchTiger

I loved your vids on you tube. I take pride in doing things for myself, and am thankful you posted those videos. Now I can fully customize my own slings, and slings for my girlfriends bow. You rock Iceman!!


----------



## DitchTiger

You know it's kind of funny, because everyone makes them a little bit different. You have the diamond braid through the entire sling, most people on here have their diamond braid turn into a cobra braid and hide the other 2 strands through the center. Some people make a half hitch sling, or a snake braid. People still have plenty of opportunities to get the slings they want. You just gave us another option.


----------



## ken l

hey i know it is easyer to buy one but more fun making your own i like to do my own horn on wood and make a few knifes


----------



## sawtoothscream

i finished one a few minutes ago. looks good enough to me. i used shoe laces:tongue:

looks pretty good on my little bros bow:thumbs_up


----------



## Iceman2383

DitchTiger said:


> You know it's kind of funny, because everyone makes them a little bit different. You have the diamond braid through the entire sling, most people on here have their diamond braid turn into a cobra braid and hide the other 2 strands through the center. Some people make a half hitch sling, or a snake braid. People still have plenty of opportunities to get the slings they want. You just gave us another option.


I used to do that, but I like to use the diamond braid throughout because it makes the cobra weave round instead of flat


----------



## Iceman2383

sawtoothscream said:


> i finished one a few minutes ago. looks good enough to me. i used shoe laces:tongue:
> 
> looks pretty good on my little bros bow:thumbs_up


hey man, i started out with clothesline rope until i got it down...you should take a pic and post it


----------



## t-roys

Are you serious??? You actually had people emailing you?? I would love to know who so I be sure and Boycott their products. If you don't wanna say, just PM me. That's complete B.S. 

Thanks for the cool vids! I started making my own a few months back after my son got a new bow.


----------



## treeMonster

Thanks Iceman! These vids were a great help.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Iceman2383 said:


> hey man, i started out with clothesline rope until i got it down...you should take a pic and post it


ill post a pic. it doesnt look great but whatever its a first try and i had to use my feet to keep tension on it haha. im going to buy some cord and practice until i can make some good ones before i replace my poormans sling


----------



## sawtoothscream

t-roys said:


> Are you serious??? You actually had people emailing you?? I would love to know who so I be sure and Boycott their products. If you don't wanna say, just PM me. That's complete B.S.
> 
> Thanks for the cool vids! I started making my own a few months back after my son got a new bow.


i know what a bunch of losers. who are they to say he cant show people how to build things there self.


I did like teh 3rd vid though hahaha. that dog is sick looking also.


----------



## Flat Line

THANKS!!!!
Tfi can do it my self then i do it, you should introduce the haters to Angel and see what they have to say then!!!!


----------



## Iceman2383

LMAO....oh yeah, i got a bunch of people whining about about it...here are some of the quotes:

_*"i'm trying to make money and you're showing them how to do it for $3...how am i supposed to make a profit? take these vids down"

"You're a jerk. why would you give ppl something for free when you could make $ off of it???"

"Take your donations to the salvation army, Not to YouTube."*_

And this one is one of my favorites :wink:

_*"Your a joke, your taking money from me, and you stole the wrist sling idea. Your a thief and an (explitive that rhymes with cash hole lol), get a life!"*_

SO as you can see i have quite the fan base LMFAO!!!


----------



## Iceman2383

sawtoothscream said:


> i know what a bunch of losers. who are they to say he cant show people how to build things there self.
> 
> 
> I did like teh 3rd vid though hahaha. that dog is sick looking also.


My dog is the poop! She's a 4 year old pure bred Doberman...but she thinks she's a 6 month old chihuahua, all she wants to do is play...i was actually making the third video and she came and sat on my lap...she's an 85lb lap dog


----------



## Iceman2383

sawtoothscream said:


> ill post a pic. it doesnt look great but whatever its a first try and i had to use my feet to keep tension on it haha. im going to buy some cord and practice until i can make some good ones before i replace my poormans sling


either use a vise to clamp the braid, or take a piece of wood and throw a nail in it...you should be able to keep enough tension by hooking the braid to it...if i don't outline how to do it in the first movie, i think you can at least see how i do it.


----------



## Iceman2383

it's not all DIY, but here is the link to my youtube channel if you guys get bored: http://www.youtube.com/user/bowhunter4e


----------



## jarcher38

thanks man for the awsome vids. ive been looking for just that kind of explanation. thanks again joey


----------



## sawtoothscream

Iceman2383 said:


> either use a vise to clamp the braid, or take a piece of wood and throw a nail in it...you should be able to keep enough tension by hooking the braid to it...if i don't outline how to do it in the first movie, i think you can at least see how i do it.


ya isaw that but my garage is mad cold and i just felt like doing it fast up stairs in the warmth. 


whats the cord called that you used? para cord or something like that right?


----------



## DitchTiger

Just waiting for my blacked out Z7.


----------



## Cajun83

Iceman2383 said:


> LMAO....oh yeah, i got a bunch of people whining about about it...here are some of the quotes:
> 
> _*"i'm trying to make money and you're showing them how to do it for $3...how am i supposed to make a profit? take these vids down"
> 
> "You're a jerk. why would you give ppl something for free when you could make $ off of it???"
> 
> "Take your donations to the salvation army, Not to YouTube."*_
> 
> And this one is one of my favorites :wink:
> 
> _*"Your a joke, your taking money from me, and you stole the wrist sling idea. Your a thief and an (explitive that rhymes with cash hole lol), get a life!"*_
> 
> SO as you can see i have quite the fan base LMFAO!!!



I also would like to know which people these are... I am an idiot when it comes to braiding... I tried doing it off of a few different sources (even your videos) but I can't seem to do it right... so I will most likely be ordering one of these bowslings from an AT member at some point. Can you PM me the names of the people that attacked you so I can NOT order through them? Thanks.


----------



## dsal

Hey Iceman, great of you to share,your the man
Thanks.


----------



## DitchTiger

Cajun83 said:


> I also would like to know which people these are... I am an idiot when it comes to braiding... I tried doing it off of a few different sources (even your videos) but I can't seem to do it right... so I will most likely be ordering one of these bowslings from an AT member at some point. Can you PM me the names of the people that attacked you so I can NOT order through them? Thanks.


I wouldn't mind knowing either.


----------



## Bowhunt160's

I am glad you posted this looking forard to trying it when I get home this eve. Where do you get the leathers?


----------



## Buckeeboy

Iceman
Is there a fomula to figure out the ratio for how much you need for what ever length one is trying to make? I'm trying to make a bino sling with the diamond braid and dont know how much para cord I'll need. Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## P.Fleek

Lmao!!! Video #3 I felt like I was watching Jerry springer for a sec.
Love your videos and I want your dog.. And keep on posting.:darkbeer:


----------



## DitchTiger

Hey Iceman, do you think they would still be mad at you if you would have posted this?? haha.


----------



## klemsontigers7

Buckeeboy said:


> Iceman
> Is there a fomula to figure out the ratio for how much you need for what ever length one is trying to make? I'm trying to make a bino sling with the diamond braid and dont know how much para cord I'll need. Any suggestions?
> Thanks


I'll tell you what I do... when making a sling, I have 6 inches of regular braid, 6 inches of the thicker braid, then 6 more inches of the regular braid. The two colors that are included in the thicker braid I cut 45 inches for them and 23 inches for the other. They say you use about 1 ft per inch of the thick braid but that would be including all 4 strands. Hope this helps.


----------



## lasportsman2

*people*



DitchTiger said:


> I wouldn't mind knowing either.





Me to ,thats what im wondering.Who are the LOSERS so i can make sure i dont SPEND A PENNY with them.People are unbelievable today im telling you.Please share a list of the GREEDY MONEY MONGERS for us all to see.


----------



## deerslayer451

Good stuff...gotta mark this or after I get my cord...Thanks


----------



## WarrenB

*Awesome*

:wink:

Thanks man, was wondering how to do this. Need some bow bling myself & having made it myself is SO much better. Keep up the "how to's" good fella.

Warren


----------



## Iceman2383

sawtoothscream said:


> ya isaw that but my garage is mad cold and i just felt like doing it fast up stairs in the warmth.
> 
> 
> whats the cord called that you used? para cord or something like that right?



It's called paracord, or 550 cord...i buy all mine from an army surplus or eBay...between $6-$8 for 100 feet is pretty good/average.


----------



## Iceman2383

DitchTiger said:


> Just waiting for my blacked out Z7.


SWEET MAN!!! looks great!


----------



## Iceman2383

Cajun83 said:


> I also would like to know which people these are... I am an idiot when it comes to braiding... I tried doing it off of a few different sources (even your videos) but I can't seem to do it right... so I will most likely be ordering one of these bowslings from an AT member at some point. Can you PM me the names of the people that attacked you so I can NOT order through them? Thanks.


which part of the sling are you having troubles with? PM me, or let me know and i will see if i can explain a little better...if it's the diamond braid, you just have to keep on, keepin on...it looks like garbage when you first start it, but it tightens up...let me know where you're at and i will help you.


----------



## Iceman2383

Bowhunt160's said:


> I am glad you posted this looking forard to trying it when I get home this eve. Where do you get the leathers?


I get all my belt blanks from eBay...usually they're around $4 for a 48" blank...sometimes you can stumble on a great deal


----------



## bowhuntr311

Alright.... Way to make that look really stupid easy. Now I gotta try it.

Im sure by the time I get all the stuff and get it done Im going to forget a step and screw this all up.   But Im gonna try it anyways.

Thanks.


----------



## Iceman2383

Buckeeboy said:


> Iceman
> Is there a fomula to figure out the ratio for how much you need for what ever length one is trying to make? I'm trying to make a bino sling with the diamond braid and dont know how much para cord I'll need. Any suggestions?
> Thanks


I use 42" (approx) of paracord and that makes about 28" of diamond braid...if you're making a bino lanyard i would probably use about 60"-65" of paracord...that should give you enough to play around with.


----------



## Iceman2383

bowhuntr311 said:


> Alright.... Way to make that look really stupid easy. Now I gotta try it.
> 
> Im sure by the time I get all the stuff and get it done Im going to forget a step and screw this all up.   But Im gonna try it anyways.
> 
> Thanks.


LMAO...well im on youtube man (bowhunter4e)...you buy the stuff and my videos will be there


----------



## BoCoMo

Those r some good looking videos. Ur doing great work.
Nothing wrong w/ doing it yourself and nothing wrong w/ teaching them how. That is what this place is for. There is plenty market left for sling makers to sell slings. Kudos to u for taking the time to make the videos.
If there is ever anything i can do to help let me know.

The cheapest place i have found to buy para cord in bulk is parachute-cord.com. 1000' rolls run $39-$45.
U can get 100' hanks from hppycam on ebay for $6.55.
I order my leather by the side and use a hydraulic press to cut them out w/ a dye that i had made. Probable not feasible for the diy'er. Id try to find a local harness or saddle shop. See if they will let u pick through there scraps. Most of the time they will give it to u or charge u next to nothing. A linoleum knife works good for cutting it out. Just make sure and keep it sharp.


----------



## Cajun83

Iceman2383 said:


> which part of the sling are you having troubles with? PM me, or let me know and i will see if i can explain a little better...if it's the diamond braid, you just have to keep on, keepin on...it looks like garbage when you first start it, but it tightens up...let me know where you're at and i will help you.


Umm... the whole thing. lol

I'm gonna give it another try this evening. I think the problem was that I wasn't using 550. I was just using some random nylon rope I had lying around. Gonna pick up a hundred feet of para and see how it looks.

If I need help I will PM you. Thanks.


----------



## bowhuntr311

How about a thickness of the cord. Im have to run to town anyways. What size paracord am I looking for?


----------



## JWT

t-roys said:


> Are you serious??? You actually had people emailing you?? I would love to know who so I be sure and Boycott their products. If you don't wanna say, just PM me. That's complete B.S.
> 
> Thanks for the cool vids! I started making my own a few months back after my son got a new bow.


I learned how to do the braid from Stormdranes blog, and the other sling DIY post here on AT.. I find it really silly to be mad at anyone for posting a DIY video... Some folks don't want to bother learing or even want to try it.


----------



## sawtoothscream

ill psot a pic of mine when i get home from college. i put a black/ white cobra thing on it last night and it looks alot cleaner now cause thats hides the fuzzy stuff that was hanging off the shoe lace haha. the cobra part is 100 times easier then the first part. it looks pretty good on my little bros bow to. i have grey, brown/green, black, white and blue/white in this and it actually goes together pretty nice

again thanks for the vids. im going to buy some material and start building. fun to do when your bored:darkbeer:

think im going to try and build me one for my other bow and try to make one for my cousin


----------



## Iceman2383

bowhuntr311 said:


> How about a thickness of the cord. Im have to run to town anyways. What size paracord am I looking for?


I use Mil Spec paracord...it should be labeled as 550 cord...it's 1/8" in diameter and has 7 inner strands...the overall tensile strength is 550lbs, hence "550 cord" You should be able to find some at a camping supply store, and you can DEFINATELY find some at an Army/Navy surplus store.


----------



## DitchTiger

BoCoMo said:


> Those r some good looking videos. Ur doing great work.
> *Nothing wrong w/ doing it yourself and nothing wrong w/ teaching them how. That is what this place is for. *There is plenty market left for sling makers to sell slings. Kudos to u for taking the time to make the videos.
> If there is ever anything i can do to help let me know.
> 
> The cheapest place i have found to buy para cord in bulk is parachute-cord.com. 1000' rolls run $39-$45.
> U can get 100' hanks from hppycam on ebay for $6.55.
> I order my leather by the side and use a hydraulic press to cut them out w/ a dye that i had made. Probable not feasible for the diy'er. Id try to find a local harness or saddle shop. See if they will let u pick through there scraps. Most of the time they will give it to u or charge u next to nothing. A linoleum knife works good for cutting it out. Just make sure and keep it sharp.


Amen to that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Klyf

How dare you show us these really cool slings!  I bought mine from Wal-Mart. If we don't support them how are hundred-of thousands of chinese kids gonna keep their jobs? :wink:

Really they look great thanks. :thumbs_up


----------



## Cajun83

Well, when I get off of work gonna head over to the local army surplus and pick up a few hundred feet of cord. They have black, white and OD for 5.99 per 100'. 

Gonna give it another shot. I also found that our local hobby shop has leather "bookmarks" that are unfinished leather. Two 1-1/4" x 7" pieces for just over two bucks. Will the 1-1/4" x 7" pieces be large enough or should I be looking for like a 2" wide piece? Thanks.


----------



## Iceman2383

Cajun83 said:


> Well, when I get off of work gonna head over to the local army surplus and pick up a few hundred feet of cord. They have black, white and OD for 5.99 per 100'.
> 
> Gonna give it another shot. I also found that our local hobby shop has leather "bookmarks" that are unfinished leather. Two 1-1/4" x 7" pieces for just over two bucks. Will the 1-1/4" x 7" pieces be large enough or should I be looking for like a 2" wide piece? Thanks.


I use 1 3/4"...but 1 1/4" should suffice for what you want to do, you may have to offset the holes you punch instead of going one on top of the other, you may have to use a greater angle


----------



## stefan48

*Thanks*

Nice video and I appreciate the fact that you are sharing your knowledge. People that complain about your videos need to realize that not everyone is going to try and make these. Go figure! Thanks again


----------



## sawtoothscream

first kinda successful try. it actually looks like a sling this time haha


----------



## BoCoMo

Not bad.
Just Remeber to keep it under pressure when ur braiding it. Thats how u keep it tight. When i do the cobra stitch i have the 2 middle strands in my teeth pulling pretty hard on them while im tying the cobra knots w/ my hands.


----------



## geeter

Iceman2383, thanks for the videos man! Two questions- Do you shoot an Iceman? I notice the snips, are you a lineman?


----------



## Iceman2383

geeter said:


> Iceman2383, thanks for the videos man! Two questions- Do you shoot an Iceman? I notice the snips, are you a lineman?


I shoot an '09 Iceman and an '09 Accomplice. I'm not a lineman, just got those as a hand-me-down from the old man, you never know when you'll need 'em


----------



## Flat Line

Here is the one I just finished.Had a hard time with the diamond weave with my hands cramping up but the cobra weave was easy.Thanks for the info and you tube videos Iceman2383!!!


----------



## Iceman2383

HE STRIKES AGAIN!!!!!!!!! LMFAO This guy really has no life, i mean...he prolly is sitting home, by himself, all doped up on meds or something...wasting his time trying to bust my balls. I really wish he would let me know what his real name is...it's getting kind of pathetic...like i said....KEEP UP THE INSULTS!!!! I LOVE THEM!!!!! I mean...if he wants to take me on a date, all he had to do was ask...unfortunately i don't swing that way...too bad for him :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:

*backfromthedeadhahah (20 minutes ago)

You know it must be true that the truth really does hurt. You looked like an ass for the whole world to see by swearing and﻿ acting ******ed and for what NOTHING!!!! Why dont you go stick your head up BTT's ass and get a little more brown on that nose if it makes you feel better. BAHAHAHAHAHAHA *

...I hope everyone of your customers watches these videos and demands their money back...you're a punk loser!


----------



## Iceman2383

Flat Line said:


> Here is the one I just finished.Had a hard time with the diamond weave with my hands cramping up but the cobra weave was easy.Thanks for the info and you tube videos Iceman2383!!!
> 
> View attachment 716191
> 
> 
> View attachment 716194


Hey man, that looks real nice! You're very welcome!!


----------



## DitchTiger

Well Iceman, maybe if you could get your head a little farther up your Azz you'd be able to see eye to eye with more of these people.


----------



## geeter

Nice one Flatline!


----------



## THE GENERAL

The length I use for making my cobra's is 2 strands 50'' and 2 strands 25''. I dont do it the same I start my cobra over the 2 shorter strands and my slings are around 18''. They are 6'' on each side of the cobra and the cobra section is 6''. This gets you about 12.5 foot per sling. Just for the guys that are wondering about how much they need to order. I would start our a little longer till you get the hang of it.


----------



## sawtoothscream

BoCoMo said:


> Not bad.
> Just Remeber to keep it under pressure when ur braiding it. Thats how u keep it tight. When i do the cobra stitch i have the 2 middle strands in my teeth pulling pretty hard on them while im tying the cobra knots w/ my hands.


im buying all the right material and using a vise when i make the next one. that will probally work better than shoe lace and my toes as the clamps:darkbeer:


----------



## sawtoothscream

THE GENERAL said:


> The length I use for making my cobra's is 2 strands 50'' and 2 strands 25''. I dont do it the same I start my cobra over the 2 shorter strands and my slings are around 18''. They are 6'' on each side of the cobra and the cobra section is 6''. This gets you about 12.5 foot per sling. Just for the guys that are wondering about how much they need to order. I would start our a little longer till you get the hang of it.


i was looking at the fat daddy you made me and was just like yup mine sucks haha. your slings are sick


----------



## Iceman2383

THE GENERAL said:


> The length I use for making my cobra's is 2 strands 50'' and 2 strands 25''. I dont do it the same I start my cobra over the 2 shorter strands and my slings are around 18''. They are 6'' on each side of the cobra and the cobra section is 6''. This gets you about 12.5 foot per sling. Just for the guys that are wondering about how much they need to order. I would start our a little longer till you get the hang of it.


Yeah, The General does his slings a little bit different than i do, he is the one that can make them and sell them for a GOOD price, not like the crooks out there...and like i said, it's people like him, where his time IS worth something, and he does make one hell of a product.


----------



## Iceman2383

sawtoothscream said:


> im buying all the right material and using a vise when i make the next one. that will probally work better than shoe lace and my toes as the clamps:darkbeer:


The tighter you can make it without your fingers breaking the better they will turn out.


----------



## THE GENERAL

sawtoothscream said:


> i was looking at the fat daddy you made me and was just like yup mine sucks haha. your slings are sick


LMFAO I try my best and it is hard sometimes to get the time being a stay at home dad with a 16 month old and trying to spend some of my time with the rest of the family. It is the customers that push me to do new stuff and thats where alot of my slings and ideas come from the customer. To them I say THANK YOU.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Iceman2383 said:


> Yeah, The General does his slings a little bit different than i do, he is the one that can make them and sell them for a GOOD price, not like the crooks out there...and like i said, it's people like him, where his time IS worth something, and he does make one hell of a product.


Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## BoCoMo

I guess im one of the crooks and my help is not needed.Sorry for intruding.


----------



## Iceman2383

BoCoMo said:


> I guess im one of the crooks and my help is not needed.Sorry for intruding.


Oh hey man, i didn't mean anything by it...I know The General from another Forum...and i've personally handled some of his slings. Please don't take offense


----------



## matlocc

*I don't understand the cutting part of the cobra*

why are you cutting and heating (or not heating the starting end of the cobra braid?)


----------



## Iceman2383

matlocc said:


> why are you cutting and heating (or not heating the starting end of the cobra braid?)


You don't have to do that...i do it because i think it makes it a cleaner look. When you start a cobra weave there is a section in the back that seems to bulge out...and since i usually use 2 tones in my weave i cut the bulge out....again, you don't have to if you don't want to. If you make a 2 tone weave you'll see what im talking about.


----------



## Iceman2383

FYI-
I just got done looking at BoCoMo's website www.bocomofatslings.com, he sells slings as well, i will say that he has a great looking product, i especially like the stacked weave, it's very unique, and very cool. His pricing is ALSO very good, and is not a crook. The people that i'm speaking about are the ones that send me nasty emails, post stupid things on my youtube account, and find me on forums and waste my time. Again, i'm not here to offend anybody.


----------



## Cajun83

Well, got my 550. Picked up 300'. got White, OD and Black... gonna try one with black and OD with the white spine (I really like the way the spine looks...)

Just one question. When using two strands of OD and two strands of black for the diamond braid, how do you stack the particular colors? Side by side, one top and bottom or do you set the colors diagonal (Black on top of OD and OD on top of black?)


----------



## Iceman2383

Cajun83 said:


> Well, got my 550. Picked up 300'. got White, OD and Black... gonna try one with black and OD with the white spine (I really like the way the spine looks...)
> 
> Just one question. When using two strands of OD and two strands of black for the diamond braid, how do you stack the particular colors? Side by side, one top and bottom or do you set the colors diagonal (Black on top of OD and OD on top of black?)


Good question. If you play around with them (i can't remember the sequence off hand) you will get different patterns on the diamond braid...one way will make a spiral, the other way will make "vertical" lines (the colors will be stacked and not spiraled)

I think:
colors side by side (left side OD/BLK, right side OD/BLK)= stacked
colors diagonal (left side OD/BLK, right side BLK/OD)= spiral

I will have to go home and check to make sure


----------



## Cajun83

Iceman2383 said:


> Good question. If you play around with them (i can't remember the sequence off hand) you will get different patterns on the diamond braid...one way will make a spiral, the other way will make "vertical" lines (the colors will be stacked and not spiraled)
> 
> I think:
> colors side by side (left side OD/BLK, right side OD/BLK)= stacked
> colors diagonal (left side OD/BLK, right side BLK/OD)= spiral
> 
> I will have to go home and check to make sure


I stacked diagonal... thanks for the help so far.


----------



## Cajun83

Cajun83 said:


> I stacked diagonal... thanks for the help so far.


SO yeah, diagonal makes a spiral pattern. I did my first diamond braid and it looks ok, just need to tighten it up a bit. Gonna do another one and see if I can get it tighter.


----------



## smoking x

All I can say is AWESOME videos! Like you said it's a DIY thread! I think take pride in what we can do ourselves. Heck I bet we have all spent more doing something ourselves than if we just bought the product in the first place. The best part was doing it ourselves. My wife watched the video and she's going to make some for our bows. Cool with me as long as I don't end with a pink sling!  An idle mind is a dangerous thing! Thanks Again!


----------



## Bowhunt160's

Iceman 
Thank you so much for putting these pieces together. I just finished my first one and I am HOOKED! I tried with 4 of the same color(what I had on hand). I can see where it would be easier to keep track of with diffrent colors or an off color. Can't wait to geth some more Thinking of doing one similar to the cobra but with a spiral braid instead. Also might try to learn to square braid. But first things first gotta get this down pat.
By chance could you post the total finished OAL of the slings? Also I read somewhere about running copper wire in it to make it stand up more? If so what gauge would a guy need? Thanks

To the haters. I agree with everything he said.


----------



## Cajun83

Just finished the first whole wrist sling. OD green and Black diamond braid with OD and Black cobra weave with a white spine. I tried taking a picture but it was extremely blurry on the webcam (forgot my digi camera at my parents house last weekend...) will get pics of it up as SOON as I get back to my camera. 

Absolutely hooked now. I just need to find a hollow punch set and buy some leather to finish it up. Also, a lighter works OK but the torch would be MUCH easier as stated in the vid. 

Man, I am glad I didn't give up on it.


----------



## sawtoothscream

just built another like 2 hrs ago using my vise and man thats alot better. looks perfect.

im going to order. neon green, black, neon yellow, red, blue and maybe a few others. the stuff is pretty cheap.


----------



## Iceman2383

Awesome...I'm glad you guys are having success....just a forewarning though...once you start with this stuff...you're gonna have keychains, lanyards, knots, random lengths of paracord ALL OVER YOUR HOUSE lmao...everything that's not bolted down will have some sort of paracord attached to it :thumb: :wink:


----------



## sawtoothscream

Iceman2383 said:


> Awesome...I'm glad you guys are having success....just a forewarning though...once you start with this stuff...you're gonna have keychains, lanyards, knots, random lengths of paracord ALL OVER YOUR HOUSE lmao...everything that's not bolted down will have some sort of paracord attached to it :thumb: :wink:


haha ya. after seeing the sling in the other thread i want to make one for my pellet rifle:darkbeer: idk how to make i that size though. looks really wide.


----------



## ChargerSarge

Thanks for the Vids! I almost fell over when I learned how easy this can be! Now to find me some Black,silver and blue 550 to match my strings!


----------



## ryersonhill

hey here's a good formula for lengths to make the standard cobra braid, half hitch use two strands 5' and two strands 2-1/2' long the snake braid takes about 1' longer in the long strands, the bino slings i use 4 stands about two feet long and supply captain is a great place to purchase paracord if you want a four stand you end up paying about 21.00 plus shipping for the four colors, that isn't bad the leather if you are just starting out, you can buy a 1-1/2" belt and cut the strips out of it, and hey good luck its fun to make things on your own, there are probably over a million archers out there and if you guys want to learn to make your on slings pm me for anything i can help with, my sling business is a hobby/business and i just have as much fun as you guys do building them


----------



## Cajun83

Iceman2383 said:


> Awesome...I'm glad you guys are having success....just a forewarning though...once you start with this stuff...you're gonna have keychains, lanyards, knots, random lengths of paracord ALL OVER YOUR HOUSE lmao...everything that's not bolted down will have some sort of paracord attached to it :thumb: :wink:


I know for sure that I am going to make myself and a couple buddies of mine some call lanyards... those look super easy and are way too expensive for what you get when you buy one already made.

I also know that along side of all the 550 cord all over the house... I will also have sore fingers. 

The cobra braid isn't too bad as you can let it sit and it will just stay there, the diamond however... makes my fingers hurt (especially if I do it tight enough for the braid to stand up on its own in the end). 

I made it through the whole diamond and only lost tightness on one braid (soft spot) but it worked out because that spot ended up being underneath the cobra and it stiffened it right up.

Once again, I appreciate the vids and the help. Looking forward to your next (stickin' it to the man!) video.


----------



## DitchTiger

Iceman2383 said:


> Awesome...I'm glad you guys are having success....just a forewarning though...once you start with this stuff...you're gonna have keychains, lanyards, knots, random lengths of paracord ALL OVER YOUR HOUSE lmao...everything that's not bolted down will have some sort of paracord attached to it :thumb: :wink:


I'm planning on making a collar for my dog with a leash to match. It really is addictive.


----------



## Cajun83

Was just sharing my new interest with a friend and he informed me that there is a Tandy Leather Factory in New Orleans (about 15 minutes from my house). I actually passed right by it on my way to the army surplus (where I picked up the 550 yesterday). Gonna make a trip over there later this evening and get a 5/16" hollow punch, some 8-9oz 1-3/4" leather blanks, some black dye and finisher and maybe a stamp or two to add some unique to the leather piece... 



Once again ... thanks for the thread, the vids and the help!


----------



## absolutecool

I have posted pics of my rifle sling...it takes lots of cord and a pretty fair amount of time but they are cool!! I also make dog collars for folks, I ordered some d rings and they are pretty slick looking once you get done.

It is addictive and fun!!


----------



## CPinWV

Impatiently waiting on 550, I decided to make one for practice from laces. Although not nearly perfect or tight as it should be, I had fun (if you call the pain in thumbs and fingers, fun) making this strap. Thanks for sharing, and by the way I loved the 3rd installment of your videos, minus the leather part..:wink:


----------



## Cajun83

I am now on a mission to figure out how to transition from the diamond braid to the cobra and back to the diamond without stopping. 

I looked at some of The General's slings and they are sick... Gonna work at it tonight instead of doing the diamond with the cobra on top of it... and yes, my fingers hurt.


----------



## Iceman2383

Cajun83 said:


> Was just sharing my new interest with a friend and he informed me that there is a Tandy Leather Factory in New Orleans (about 15 minutes from my house). I actually passed right by it on my way to the army surplus (where I picked up the 550 yesterday). Gonna make a trip over there later this evening and get a 5/16" hollow punch, some 8-9oz 1-3/4" leather blanks, some black dye and finisher and maybe a stamp or two to add some unique to the leather piece...
> 
> 
> 
> Once again ... thanks for the thread, the vids and the help!



Hey man...pick me up some black dye!!! I'm all out! LMAO!! :wink:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Iceman2383 said:


> Awesome...I'm glad you guys are having success....just a forewarning though...once you start with this stuff...you're gonna have keychains, lanyards, knots, random lengths of paracord ALL OVER YOUR HOUSE lmao...everything that's not bolted down will have some sort of paracord attached to it :thumb: :wink:


LMAO I just spent an hour going through a box of random colors and legth getting them back in the right spots.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Cajun83 said:


> I am now on a mission to figure out how to transition from the diamond braid to the cobra and back to the diamond without stopping.
> 
> I looked at some of The General's slings and they are sick... Gonna work at it tonight instead of doing the diamond with the cobra on top of it... and yes, my fingers hurt.


FYI: I take the 2 short pieces inside of the longer 2 ones and pull them tight and then start the cobra with your 2 longer ones that should be free. 32 total stitches get you about 6'' and then the longer ones should be the same length as the shorter 2 and you finish you sling.

I dont stack mine I lay them flat and braid it that way.


----------



## Cajun83

THE GENERAL said:


> FYI: I take the 2 short pieces inside of the longer 2 ones and pull them tight and then start the cobra with your 2 longer ones that should be free. 32 total stitches get you about 6'' and then the longer ones should be the same length as the shorter 2 and you finish you sling.
> 
> I dont stack mine I lay them flat and braid it that way.


Sweet! Going to try another tonight when I get back from tandy and see how it works. 


I appreciate the help!


----------



## beenfarr

I find this crazy that anyone would have the nerve to say this to you! I am the guy who invented the double wide (cobra stitch) slings, so anyone who is complaining has stole it from me in the first place. I am also fine with this and will point the hundreds of people a month to your video who ask me how to make these. If anyone wants buy enough raw materials to make their own, with the leather piece shoot me a pm and I'll quote you a price. I look at it as sometimes you go to out for a Berger and sometimes you make your own! 

good luck,
Ben 


Iceman2383 said:


> LMAO....oh yeah, i got a bunch of people whining about about it...here are some of the quotes:
> 
> _*"i'm trying to make money and you're showing them how to do it for $3...how am i supposed to make a profit? take these vids down"
> 
> "You're a jerk. why would you give ppl something for free when you could make $ off of it???"
> 
> "Take your donations to the salvation army, Not to YouTube."*_
> 
> And this one is one of my favorites :wink:
> 
> _*"Your a joke, your taking money from me, and you stole the wrist sling idea. Your a thief and an (explitive that rhymes with cash hole lol), get a life!"*_
> 
> SO as you can see i have quite the fan base LMFAO!!!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ryersonhill

careful when you go into the Leather Shop only take what you are willing to spend they have more gadgets there and it gets addictive 





Cajun83 said:


> Was just sharing my new interest with a friend and he informed me that there is a Tandy Leather Factory in New Orleans (about 15 minutes from my house). I actually passed right by it on my way to the army surplus (where I picked up the 550 yesterday). Gonna make a trip over there later this evening and get a 5/16" hollow punch, some 8-9oz 1-3/4" leather blanks, some black dye and finisher and maybe a stamp or two to add some unique to the leather piece...
> 
> 
> 
> Once again ... thanks for the thread, the vids and the help!


----------



## buckeyboy

Thanks Ice man, I found it real difficult doing the first one. now I alredy did three while watching tv.. awsome tutorial.
you put the bling back in Bow DUDE,, You Rock.. I love part Three'#@$#[email protected][email protected]#@@@#%$##^$$%$#@@#%$$$#%#%[email protected]@$#@ that was the Balls


----------



## Iceman2383

lol, thanks man...i aim to please :wink:


----------



## Cajun83

ryersonhill said:


> careful when you go into the Leather Shop only take what you are willing to spend they have more gadgets there and it gets addictive


haha... lol. Read this too late. 

Only spent 50 though for the natural cowhide strip (2"x 50"), 5/16" hollow punch, black dye, finisher, pack of daubers, and a set of craft shears. Picked up a micro torch as well... 

I started out doing this to save money... thanks iceman... lol

Seriously though, made one this evening for my, sometime in the future, father-in-law. Got the leather strips designed and cut out, going to punch the holes tomorrow at work, bring them home, dye and finish them and put one on his (FIL's) bow. 

I did the braid like The General instructed. Started with four strands (two 60" and two 30" for a bit extra just in case) did the diamond for 6 inches, the cobra for 6 inches (exactly 32 braids... he was absolutely correct) and the diamond again for 6 inches. Cut and melted the ends and ended up with 17.5" total... 

They are starting to look a LOT better... going to post pics as soon as I get a chance (this weekend will get my camera back). 

I will get started on mine in a couple of weeks, going to have to order some Kelly Green and Neon Orange to match the strings on my Truth II.


----------



## Iceman2383

LMAO....im glad i purchased stock in Tandy Leather and Mil Spec paracord before i started this post :wink: 

I'm glad you guys are having fun with this, and i'm glad you like my DIY videos...If you have any requests for a future DIY...please post it or pm me and let me know what you want to see...FYI, i can't weld so anything to do with welding probably won't happen...but i am definately open to suggestions. :thumbs_up


----------



## njshadowwalker

Iceman2383 said:


> LMAO....im glad i purchased stock in Tandy Leather and Mil Spec paracord before i started this post :wink:
> 
> I'm glad you guys are having fun with this, and i'm glad you like my DIY videos...If you have any requests for a future DIY...please post it or pm me and let me know what you want to see...FYI, i can't weld so anything to do with welding probably won't happen...but i am definately open to suggestions. :thumbs_up


Hey Id like to know how those tracks were put on there? Are they stamps? And If so where can I find them? 

Thanks!


----------



## ryersonhill

every time i go there i start a new project and and buy new tools and toys, if you are going to cut much leather with a design i recommend the heavy shears they sell i have made a couple hundred leather pieces with mine and they are still cut thru even the real thick veg tan hides and get one of those plastic squares to do your punching on it will stay sharp




Cajun83 said:


> haha... lol. Read this too late.
> 
> Only spent 50 though for the natural cowhide strip (2"x 50"), 5/16" hollow punch, black dye, finisher, pack of daubers, and a set of craft shears. Picked up a micro torch as well...
> 
> I started out doing this to save money... thanks iceman... lol
> 
> Seriously though, made one this evening for my, sometime in the future, father-in-law. Got the leather strips designed and cut out, going to punch the holes tomorrow at work, bring them home, dye and finish them and put one on his (FIL's) bow.
> 
> I did the braid like The General instructed. Started with four strands (two 60" and two 30" for a bit extra just in case) did the diamond for 6 inches, the cobra for 6 inches (exactly 32 braids... he was absolutely correct) and the diamond again for 6 inches. Cut and melted the ends and ended up with 17.5" total...
> 
> They are starting to look a LOT better... going to post pics as soon as I get a chance (this weekend will get my camera back).
> 
> I will get started on mine in a couple of weeks, going to have to order some Kelly Green and Neon Orange to match the strings on my Truth II.


----------



## ryersonhill

SOME DO'S AND DON"TS

don't try to rush your dying time by putting your dyed leather pieces in the oven to speed up the drying time it will dry them to quickly and crack your leather, i have found that placing them on top of like a cable box or a electrical piece that vents the heat its just about the right temp to dry them slowly with out cracking, if you do any stamping after you wet your hide and stamp just set them on top and the air coming out of the piece will slowly dry your piece, and once you get a design you want a piece of flashing will give you a strong piece of material to cut your leather design out of and will last for ever.....

hey thanks for starting this thread Iceman it nice to see so many different ideas and those that crapped on you should be ashamed of themselves its like braiding dates back to early man and is no big secret hey have fun and experiment


----------



## THE GENERAL

Cajun83 said:


> haha... lol. Read this too late.
> 
> Only spent 50 though for the natural cowhide strip (2"x 50"), 5/16" hollow punch, black dye, finisher, pack of daubers, and a set of craft shears. Picked up a micro torch as well...
> 
> I started out doing this to save money... thanks iceman... lol
> 
> Seriously though, made one this evening for my, sometime in the future, father-in-law. Got the leather strips designed and cut out, going to punch the holes tomorrow at work, bring them home, dye and finish them and put one on his (FIL's) bow.
> 
> I did the braid like The General instructed. Started with four strands (two 60" and two 30" for a bit extra just in case) did the diamond for 6 inches, the cobra for 6 inches (exactly 32 braids... he was absolutely correct) and the diamond again for 6 inches. Cut and melted the ends and ended up with 17.5" total...
> 
> They are starting to look a LOT better... going to post pics as soon as I get a chance (this weekend will get my camera back).
> 
> I will get started on mine in a couple of weeks, going to have to order some Kelly Green and Neon Orange to match the strings on my Truth II.


If its not long enough at 17.5'' try stretching it a little you can get almost another 1.5'' outa it pretty easy but thats really long for my wrist and I get a lot of extra tucked in the bow which I dont like at all.


----------



## Cajun83

Thanks for the dying tips ryersonhill.

I picked up a 4oz container of Fiebings USMC Black and a 4oz container of Eco Satin Sheen. 

Got the pieces cut out last night and got the holes punched this morning... man, my hands are sore. lol 

Going to start dying them tonight. Just going to have to take it slow and figure it out as I go I guess. In no big rush really.

Also, I brought one of the slings I made to work to show to my boss and a co-worker and our secretary saw it and asked if I could make one for her husband in OD green and Black with White spine. Guess I will make another two tonight...


----------



## Cajun83

THE GENERAL said:


> If its not long enough at 17.5'' try stretching it a little you can get almost another 1.5'' outa it pretty easy but thats really long for my wrist and I get a lot of extra tucked in the bow which I dont like at all.


Yeah, I think the 17.5 is going to be plenty long. The next ones I make I will make sure that they are 18 before I cut them though (got a little overzealous when I looked at the nearly finished product and got ahead of myself). 

I checked it on my bow and it looks like it will be plenty long enough, especially with the leather brackets I made being 5" long...


----------



## matlocc

*iceman thanks but....*

I have tried this thing for three nights in a row. you need a video that explains how to continue after stopping midway to go help a screaming kid or break up a fight over the video game, etc...
I find myself stopping and then can't figure how to restart unless I unbraid it all. Oh and my fingers are very cramped after working on this. I will master it and I found it worked great if I had my kids hold the ends out to the sides and then let go of the strands as needed to weave. (It also kept them from fighting!)

Chuck


----------



## buckeyboy

This is catching on think I will will become a parachute cord Distributor:tongue::thumbs_up


----------



## Iceman2383

njshadowwalker said:


> Hey Id like to know how those tracks were put on there? Are they stamps? And If so where can I find them?
> 
> Thanks!


Yup, they're stamps...you can find them at a bunch of online places...i'm an eBay freak lol...i found all of my stamps there. You should wet the leather before you stamp anything, and there is SO MUCH you can do with the leather...i made one that had a barbed wire border and then passing through a skull with cross bones...your options are endless...here are the 3-D stamps at Tandy Leather: http://www.tandyleatherfactory.com/...ps/3-D-Leather-Stamps/3-D-Leather-Stamps.aspx


----------



## Iceman2383

matlocc said:


> I have tried this thing for three nights in a row. you need a video that explains how to continue after stopping midway to go help a screaming kid or break up a fight over the video game, etc...
> I find myself stopping and then can't figure how to restart unless I unbraid it all. Oh and my fingers are very cramped after working on this. I will master it and I found it worked great if I had my kids hold the ends out to the sides and then let go of the strands as needed to weave. (It also kept them from fighting!)
> 
> Chuck


alligator clips or a small pair of channel locks...pull the cords tight so that 2 cords are facing to the right, and the other two to the left...that should save you a lot of headache.


----------



## Cajun83

Iceman2383 said:


> alligator clips or a small pair of channel locks...pull the cords tight so that 2 cords are facing to the right, and the other two to the left...that should save you a lot of headache.


Yup, that was the trick for me. I didn't have any alligator clips laying around but I did have a couple big binder clips. They work, they are just a bit bulky. 

Going to Ace hardware after work to pick up some heat shrink tubing and will check to see if they have any alligator clips (they usually do).


----------



## Iceman2383

Cajun83 said:


> Yup, that was the trick for me. I didn't have any alligator clips laying around but I did have a couple big binder clips. They work, they are just a bit bulky.
> 
> Going to Ace hardware after work to pick up some heat shrink tubing and will check to see if they have any alligator clips (they usually do).


Even big paper clips will work


----------



## Trilithon

Here is a link to the jig I use when braiding slings.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1034922










Pretty much a 1" dowel with an eyebolt and keyring to hold the paracord while braiding. I put 1" marks so I don't have to stop and measure all the time.


----------



## buckeyboy

Thats one thing with the 4 strand braid a couple of times I lost track and had to start all over again. as far as the cobra knots found that part very easy, How long should it take to make one , Last night took me about hour and 15 min.. Not that it matters Im not in bussiness I will make thenm for my hunting buds as gifts..

To all the ICEMAN haters GO%$##^%$%^##%##@[email protected]
See he even made a tutorial on telling people off I found that one very easy to follow I have used it several times already and I must say I am getting pretty good at it:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## Cajun83

Trilithon said:


> Here is a link to the jig I use when braiding slings.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1034922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much a 1" dowel with an eyebolt and keyring to hold the paracord while braiding. I put 1" marks so I don't have to stop and measure all the time.


Genius...


----------



## Iceman2383

buckeyboy said:


> Thats one thing with the 4 strand braid a couple of times I lost track and had to start all over again. as far as the cobra knots found that part very easy, How long should it take to make one , Last night took me about hour and 15 min.. Not that it matters Im not in bussiness I will make thenm for my hunting buds as gifts..
> 
> To all the ICEMAN haters GO%$##^%$%^##%##@[email protected]
> See he even made a tutorial on telling people off I found that one very easy to follow I have used it several times already and I must say I am getting pretty good at it:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


It's just like anything else man...once you get going, you'll be able to turn them out in 15 minutes/half hour tops.

You can actually download my videos as well in mp4 format...so you can get to them without searching youtube for them...but i DO like getting hits on my channel :wink:


----------



## DitchTiger

Here is my latest creation. This will have a new home on my blacked out Z7. At least for a month or two before I switch it with another new creation. haha.


----------



## Iceman2383

Very nice!


----------



## gr8brew

This is great... Thanks


----------



## Gunner7800

DitchTiger said:


> Here is my latest creation. This will have a new home on my blacked out Z7. At least for a month or two before I switch it with another new creation. haha.


Gotta ask how you did that one. I've made enough slings to shoot with a different every day of the month, and I've been trying to make a sling like this one with the spiral instead of cobra. Did you weave it on the outside of the diamond? If not, how did you do your transition and what is in larger braid?


----------



## DitchTiger

Gunner7800 said:


> Gotta ask how you did that one. I've made enough slings to shoot with a different every day of the month, and I've been trying to make a sling like this one with the spiral instead of cobra. Did you weave it on the outside of the diamond? If not, how did you do your transition and what is in larger braid?


I turn the diamond braid into the crown sinnet. It's pretty easy when you get it down, just really time consuming since you fold the cord on itself over and over....so how to do it. 

Braid your diamond as you normally would. When you feel like you have enough pick up your braid and place it in between your middle and ring fingers. (palm up so the diamond braid hangs towards the ground from your hand. Then follow the pics.


----------



## DitchTiger

It's important to keep going the way you start, if you start left keep going. If you switch back and forth you end up with a square. When you feel like you have a large enough crown braid 6-8" just go back to your diamond braid.


----------



## Gunner7800

DitchTiger said:


> It's important to keep going the way you start, if you start left keep going. If you switch back and forth you end up with a square. When you feel like you have a large enough crown braid 6-8" just go back to your diamond braid.


Now I recognize that, we did that all the time in Boy Scouts (I'm surprised I can remember that long ago). Is the crown sinnet that much bigger than the diamond braid? Or do you run extra chords through the center of it?


----------



## BowBoy78

DitchTiger said:


> I turn the diamond braid into the crown sinnet. It's pretty easy when you get it down, just really time consuming since you fold the cord on itself over and over....so how to do it.
> 
> Braid your diamond as you normally would. When you feel like you have enough pick up your braid and place it in between your middle and ring fingers. (palm up so the diamond braid hangs towards the ground from your hand. Then follow the pics.


that is prety much what i do for cattle halters
when i get to the end i do a backbraid that has that type of knot at the end of the slack


----------



## DitchTiger

Gunner7800 said:


> Now I recognize that, we did that all the time in Boy Scouts (I'm surprised I can remember that long ago). Is the crown sinnet that much bigger than the diamond braid? Or do you run extra chords through the center of it?


It's just that much bigger. No cords running through it.


----------



## matlocc

*ok first attempt done!!*

I don't know how to post a pic yet but I think I have to pull it tighter! I didn't have a leather punch so I used a drill bit. It worked fine but I had to keep going up in sizes! 

I should have started with the inch and a half bit!
PULL TIGHTER!

Chuck


----------



## DitchTiger

Cobra slings. I just knocked out one more, and made a slight improvement. (at least in my eyes) I tucked the loose ends under so you melt them on the bottom of the sling, and no melting spots are visible looking at the top of the cobra braid.


----------



## Iceman2383

DitchTiger said:


> Cobra slings. I just knocked out one more, and made a slight improvement. (at least in my eyes) I tucked the loose ends under so you melt them on the bottom of the sling, and no melting spots are visible looking at the top of the cobra braid.


Hey that looks great!...good idea


----------



## Iceman2383

matlocc said:


> I don't know how to post a pic yet but I think I have to pull it tighter! I didn't have a leather punch so I used a drill bit. It worked fine but I had to keep going up in sizes!
> 
> I should have started with the inch and a half bit!
> PULL TIGHTER!
> 
> Chuck


If you get the hole started you can use a pair of needle nose pliers to open it up more if it's too tight


----------



## mttc08

thanks


----------



## Demp223

thanks.Cool info


----------



## sport201

mann i love it i was wondering how they made these and you helped me alot now i just need to run and get some of that paracord and order that belt blank on ebay!:wink: and everyone that has a problem with you doing this is stupid! there is nothing wrong with giving fellow hunters and target shooters some bling bling tips lol:thumbs_up


----------



## wb4syth

Iceman2383 said:


> personally i get more enjoyment out of being able to say "i did that myself" That being said, I'm not here to ruffle feathers, I am only here to educate. Enjoy.


Iceman - First off, as has been said here before, excellent DIY video - thank you for the instructions. 

I wanted to make one right away and couldn't find any colored para cord so I bought white and used Rit Dye (dark green and dark brown - which turned out to be gray and brownish red - must have been the material - still looks cool though).

*Quick question *- (appologies if you already answered this). If you do NOT do the "spine/backbone" on the cobra wrap, do you still cut off the begining sections of it (and then burn it I assume - the vid kinda cut off at that point).

Thanks again
Bill


----------



## Cajun83

wb4syth said:


> Iceman - First off, as has been said here before, excellent DIY video - thank you for the instructions.
> 
> I wanted to make one right away and couldn't find any colored para cord so I bought white and used Rit Dye (dark green and dark brown - which turned out to be gray and brownish red - must have been the material - still looks cool though).
> 
> *Quick question *- (appologies if you already answered this). If you do NOT do the "spine/backbone" on the cobra wrap, do you still cut off the begining sections of it (and then burn it I assume - the vid kinda cut off at that point).
> 
> Thanks again
> Bill



To answer the question, yes. Cut off the first cobra weave. The other end has to be cut and melted so by doing the front as well, they look the same.


----------



## lilbowhunter

Thanks Iceman! Great vids. I appreciate the info.:thumbs_up


----------



## Gunner7800

DitchTiger said:


> It's just that much bigger. No cords running through it.


Cool thanks. Now I have something to fill th 5 minutes of free time I have.


----------



## klemsontigers7

Iceman,

Do you see any problem with dying the whole belt blank before it is cut? I bought 2 blanks and would like to do one black and one brown. I just figure it would be a lot easier to dye a whole blank than to dye 15 or so little pieces.


----------



## Iceman2383

klemsontigers7 said:


> Iceman,
> 
> Do you see any problem with dying the whole belt blank before it is cut? I bought 2 blanks and would like to do one black and one brown. I just figure it would be a lot easier to dye a whole blank than to dye 15 or so little pieces.


I dye it after its all cut and punched...you're right it would be easier to do it before, but then you would have to go back and dye the edges that you just cut


----------



## klemsontigers7

Alright... well I'll decide right before I do it I guess. Thanks for all the help. If anyone doesn't want to do their own leather, take a look at Bocomo. I just got some leather pieces from him and it is cheap(price) and a lot better than the stuff I used to pay more for. The dye is great and gives the leather a great finish.


----------



## bowsandreels

I didn't use leather when I mounted mine to my bow. I just weaved it through my riser. I have always hated the leather part of wrist slings because I like a very solid mount for my stabilizer. Just another way to do it for those like me who don't like the leather.


----------



## wb4syth

Just a quick update on the one I finished last night (looks nice - didn't have time for pics last night)
When I started the cobra wrap I missed the 5 foot length part of the video and started my cords too short. Got half way through and realized I wouldn't hit the full length. This actually ended up being a good thing cause if I had done a full 9 inches it would have been too long to adjust it tight enough to my wrist. I'm not sure what the difference is but I put it on my Bowtech General and have just enought length to be able to get a good fit. I did use a different patern for the leather (a little longer) so there is some of the issue. I also put a brass grommet on the stabilizer mount hole.

All-in-all I am very happy with the sling - Thanks a ton Ice!


----------



## matlocc

*fyi*

I have made me second one and I agree four feet or four and a half is fine for the cobra weave. I also used a soldering iron to singe them. you are better off being able to "weld" them in small precise spots.
Thanks again, Iceman this is very rewarding to do.

Chuck


----------



## Cajun83

I took a break last night as my hands were still sore from the leather work and such but the last two I did, I cut the two long strands 70" and the short ones 35". It works out well as I have a 7" diamond at the beginning, 32 cobra weaves = 6" and when I hit 7" on the other end I still have enough para left to hold on to. 

The heat shrink wrap is the way to go if you can find it. Just tie a double constrictor knot http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constrictor_knot using one of the strands from the para (the guts of the paracord) and it will hold the para tight. Snip off the tag ends of the constrictor knot, cut the para right next to the constrictor, slide a 1"-1.5" piece of heat shrink tubing (3/8") over the diamond and leave about 1/8" -1/4" hanging over the edge. Shrink it with a lighter or heat gun (careful to not let the flame hit the wrap or it will burn) and call it a day. Repeat this on the other side. 

The double constrictor knot is very good when done correctly and is plenty to hold the diamond braid together while you thread it through the piece of tubing. 

Going to post a pic of the last one I did maybe tonight (getting my camera back) and will take pics of the leather brackets I made as well...


----------



## bowsandreels

matlocc said:


> I have made me second one and I agree four feet or four and a half is fine for the cobra weave. I also used a soldering iron to singe them. you are better off being able to "weld" them in small precise spots.
> Thanks again, Iceman this is very rewarding to do.
> 
> Chuck


I thought about using a soldering iron on my next one, good to know it works well. All I had when i did the first one was a map gas torch which is overkill to say the least.


----------



## wb4syth

Cajun - thanks for the tips. I may try that method of finishing on my next one (Heck, I may do that with the one I just made since I have plenty of length on the ends to play with).

I used a simple lighter and did not get nearly as nice a finish as Iceman did in his videos. At one point I darn near lost the whole thing as they didn't melt together enough to hold the diamond weave togther - got some burnt fingers from that!


----------



## SHUEY

sawtoothscream said:


> first kinda successful try. it actually looks like a sling this time haha


is that a Dean Guitar in the backround?


----------



## Cajun83

wb4syth said:


> Cajun - thanks for the tips. I may try that method of finishing on my next one (Heck, I may do that with the one I just made since I have plenty of length on the ends to play with).
> 
> I used a simple lighter and did not get nearly as nice a finish as Iceman did in his videos. At one point I darn near lost the whole thing as they didn't melt together enough to hold the diamond weave togther - got some burnt fingers from that!


Yeah, melting them together works ok if you have one of the micro or mini torches as it melts the cord quickly and it can form into one solid ball. Doing it with the lighter didn't work very well... plus I also ended up with sore fingertips as well. The shrink wrap and constrictor knots is even easier than melting the ends with the torch (make sure you buy 3/8" heat shrink tubing). They should have it in your local hardware store in the electrical section.


----------



## wb4syth

Cajun83 said:


> (make sure you buy 3/8" heat shrink tubing). They should have it in your local hardware store in the electrical section.


I am pretty familiar with the stuff - several wiring projects on the boat...


----------



## Cajun83

wb4syth said:


> I am pretty familiar with the stuff - several wiring projects on the boat...


Just making sure... plus, some folks may have not known... I know I didn't before I went to the store to find it. Had never used it before.


----------



## treeMonster

These are great! I've ordered my supplies and will post some pics soon.


----------



## Iceman2383

wb4syth said:


> Just a quick update on the one I finished last night (looks nice - didn't have time for pics last night)
> When I started the cobra wrap I missed the 5 foot length part of the video and started my cords too short. Got half way through and realized I wouldn't hit the full length. This actually ended up being a good thing cause if I had done a full 9 inches it would have been too long to adjust it tight enough to my wrist. I'm not sure what the difference is but I put it on my Bowtech General and have just enought length to be able to get a good fit. I did use a different patern for the leather (a little longer) so there is some of the issue. I also put a brass grommet on the stabilizer mount hole.
> 
> All-in-all I am very happy with the sling - Thanks a ton Ice!


You're very welcome! If you guys have any ideas on videos....shoot me a pm, i like suggestions! and love challenges lmao!


----------



## Iceman2383

matlocc said:


> I have made me second one and I agree four feet or four and a half is fine for the cobra weave. I also used a soldering iron to singe them. you are better off being able to "weld" them in small precise spots.
> Thanks again, Iceman this is very rewarding to do.
> 
> Chuck


Hey i never thought about a soldering iron, that's a great idea! I'm glad you guys see the rewards as much as i do...i love being self-reliant.


----------



## Lerie

The information that you shared with us is greatly appreciated and is what makes this forum and its members who share so great and unique.


----------



## jb12string

I wanted to pick up some para cord earlier this week, but my schedule kept me away from the surplus store, now I am snowed in without any, kinda bummed, guess I'll have to work on the target stab some more


----------



## Cajun83

Well, here is the pic of the latest one I did... changed up the spine weave a bit... more to come when my order of paracord comes in... making one for my Truth II next in Kelly green and Neon orange...


----------



## Iceman2383

jb12string said:


> I wanted to pick up some para cord earlier this week, but my schedule kept me away from the surplus store, now I am snowed in without any, kinda bummed, guess I'll have to work on the target stab some more


PM me your address...ill mail you some of mine so you don't have to be bummed or bored...you're in central PA, i'm in Western NY...won't take but a day or two


----------



## Iceman2383

Cajun83 said:


> Well, here is the pic of the latest one I did... changed up the spine weave a bit... more to come when my order of paracord comes in... making one for my Truth II next in Kelly green and Neon orange...


Lookin good Caj!


----------



## GimpyArcher

*Snowbound*

IceMan --

Thank so much for posting these videos. I'm trapped in my house in MD while it's snowing like crazy outside this weekend (24" and counting). I made my first sling this afternoon (probably kept me from becoming suicidal being stuck in the house since yesterday afternoon). Very easy to do once you get the hang of it. Can't wait to make another one!

CAUTION - Don't watch these videos - You will end up spending all your time ignoring your wife and kids and making cool wrist slings for your bows!!!


----------



## Iceman2383

GimpyArcher said:


> IceMan --
> 
> Thank so much for posting these videos. I'm trapped in my house in MD while it's snowing like crazy outside this weekend (24" and counting). I made my first sling this afternoon (probably kept me from becoming suicidal being stuck in the house since yesterday afternoon). Very easy to do once you get the hang of it. Can't wait to make another one!
> 
> CAUTION - Don't watch these videos - You will end up spending all your time ignoring your wife and kids and making cool wrist slings for your bows!!!


LMAO...thank you man, i appreciate the kind words, and I'm glad i kept you from the local looney-bin hahahaha. There is a simple explaination i give my wife when she gives me the "look"......this may work for you (but remember...say it with a smile) "honey, wrist slings are for my bow like clothes are for your closet...you can't wear the same thing everyday right?" You can also replace clothes with "purses" or "shoes"...it depends what vice your wife has...mine has all 3 so i alternate :wink:


----------



## JONEZ24

*Thanks for the info!*

I wanted to thank you for the info that you shared with all of us here on AT. Some people like to throw money around to get the bling look for their bows but I have like creating it myself. I have really gotten into making the slings so far and wanted to share a couple of examples that I have made here the last couple of days.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1056937390&postcount=3099


----------



## GimpyArcher

*Sling #2*

Here's my second sling. The cobra weave was done by my 11 year old daughter. Now she's hooked as well! :rock:


----------



## cory d stroyer

i love these i just wish i could find the cord to make them


----------



## Iceman2383

cory d stroyer said:


> i love these i just wish i could find the cord to make them


You can find anything on eBay :wink:

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m38.l1313&_nkw=paracord&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## Iceman2383

JONEZ24 said:


> I wanted to thank you for the info that you shared with all of us here on AT. Some people like to throw money around to get the bling look for their bows but I have like creating it myself. I have really gotten into making the slings so far and wanted to share a couple of examples that I have made here the last couple of days.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1056937390&postcount=3099


Hey man, looks good...you should post the pics here too...any maybe the link to this thread on the one with the pics


----------



## jb12string

cory d stroyer said:


> i love these i just wish i could find the cord to make them


Fortunately, I live pretty close to the brick and mortar store for this site
http://www.patriotsurplus.com/Shop/Control/fp/SFV/31182
That's where I plan on getting mine


----------



## sb220

Finished up a few today...My buddies thank you Iceman. 
So does Tandy's...That store looks like its got alot of fun stuff to do and I can see myself trying to make leather rifle slings next.

Luckily for me they were having a moving sale. $1.99 stamps!

King cobra weaves....


----------



## bowhunterhaus1

*nice*

Nice job those are great


----------



## Iceman2383

those look great!


----------



## alxb2003

thanks iceman. me and the wife are having fun. now we need to find some para cord instead of poly rope and get some more colors. heres a few we have done.


----------



## razor61

*Thanks*

Thanks Iceman for posting!!! I went the day I watched the videos to the surplus store for the paracord and hobby lobby for the leather, dye and punch. I spent about $35-$40 for all of the material. Since then I have made 3 slings.

:cheers: to you.


----------



## runnin rebels

*cool vids*

I was going to try to make my own...I needed 4 for the whole family. the shortest length I could find was 25' on ebay, but they didn't have all the colors my kids and wife wanted. plus bying the leather and a punch would have wound up with a leather punch I would never need again and 200' of left over miss match cord at a cost of $60.


----------



## Bowhunt160's

This post has opened a world of ideas for me!

I have for many years just had extra parachute cord floting around in my packs. Then when I need it it's always a rat nest. This post gave me and idea to store the cord and make it usable for something. 

The first made a fatter handle on my Badlands Reactor about 10 foot of cord in the handle.





















The second is on my 2200, which is also about 10 foot per side but acts as a place to hook my thumbs while walking or extra handles to put it up on my back.


----------



## Iceman2383

runnin rebels said:


> I was going to try to make my own...I needed 4 for the whole family. the shortest length I could find was 25' on ebay, but they didn't have all the colors my kids and wife wanted. plus bying the leather and a punch would have wound up with a leather punch I would never need again and 200' of left over miss match cord at a cost of $60.


Paracord has endless possibilities...no matter how much you have left over, you can always make call lanyards, key chains, tow ropes, drag lines, treestand lines...i've even used mine to hang deer...550lbs test line, TONS of stuff


----------



## JONEZ24

*latest creation*

here is the newest creation!


----------



## macolos z7

*DIY wrist sling*

Sweet lookin' slings. I used colored poly braided rope, three reds and one silver just to get the feel of how to do it. I got a little frusterated at first but then took my time and it turned out perfect. By the way I see why you have to use paracord. The poly rope I used looks cool but it's way to bulky. Thanks.


----------



## Gunner7800

Iceman2383 said:


> LMAO...thank you man, i appreciate the kind words, and I'm glad i kept you from the local looney-bin hahahaha. There is a simple explaination i give my wife when she gives me the "look"......this may work for you (but remember...say it with a smile) "honey, wrist slings are for my bow like clothes are for your closet...you can't wear the same thing everyday right?" You can also replace clothes with "purses" or "shoes"...it depends what vice your wife has...mine has all 3 so i alternate :wink:


I just had to tell my wife I bought the paracord to make a sling that matches my strings the same way she buys outfits that match. She was so proud I think she almost cried.



runnin rebels said:


> I was going to try to make my own...I needed 4 for the whole family. the shortest length I could find was 25' on ebay, but they didn't have all the colors my kids and wife wanted. plus bying the leather and a punch would have wound up with a leather punch I would never need again and 200' of left over miss match cord at a cost of $60.


Go to ubraidit.com. you can buy cord in 1' lengths. It's not as cheap as buying a spool or 100' at a time but you're not going to have the left over you're worried about.


----------



## DitchTiger

It is true that your initial investment is probably going to be more than if you went out and bought a sling. But you usually do end up with extra cord.


----------



## Cajun83

DitchTiger said:


> It is true that your initial investment is probably going to be more than if you went out and bought a sling. But you usually do end up with extra cord.


Yep and who doesn't have the need for some really versatile cordage?

By the way, i got my kelly green and neon orange from Supply Captain on saturday but I was too busy doing the Saints thing to worry about making slings. I am off of work today so I will throw one together and see how it looks...


----------



## Iceman2383

Gunner7800 said:


> I just had to tell my wife I bought the paracord to make a sling that matches my strings the same way she buys outfits that match. She was so proud I think she almost cried.
> 
> LMFAO!!!!....NICE!!


----------



## Cajun83

Found a new use... 

Call lanyard. 

Neon Orange, Black and White... Found a spring that fit...


----------



## Cajun83

Got my first sling done for my bow... got some good practice while doing the other ones... only screwed up once when I transitioned from the cobra back to the diamond... oh well... I will get it right on the next one.


----------



## mncowboy

i cant get the second video to work on you tube. any others have this too?\
thanks,
monty


----------



## P.Fleek

Thanks Iceman you got fired up as well.. My sling will be next.


----------



## lasportsman2

*yes*

YES INDEED ,,,,NOW WE ARE ROCKIN!!!.......Nothing like doing things for yourself and saving a few bucks in the process......AWESOME!!!!


----------



## longshot1154

*will this cord work?*

This is from a post about cheap D loop material on another DIY post. http://www.jimalax.com/100ydsidewallspools.aspx . Wondering if this material would work? What do you guys think? At 100 yards per spool, I'll have slings out the wazoo.


EDIT: after looking at the diameter, it appears to be way too small for this application so don't think it would work. Or if it did, I would need to use so much that it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## longshot1154

Looking at the chart closer, and looking at paracord diameter via google, it says that paracord is 1/8 inch in diameter which works out to be 0.125 inches. The material I posted above has a diameter of 0.095 inches according to the other post. So I guess it wouldn't be too much smaller in diameter, just not sure how it would work.


----------



## JONEZ24

*Wife's experiment*

My wife wanted to experiment using techniques she learned while working at a YMCA camp. She braided 2 strands of pink with one of black and transitioned into a spiral using one black and one pink with the other pink serving as the core of the spiral. The pictures to show it very well but I think it will turn out really nice with black and neon green that I just ordered.


----------



## HighFive22

Cajun83 said:


>


That looks really cool!


----------



## B&B archers

*Thank You Iceman*

tongue:
Thank You for the videos have been wating to do this for a while. Here are some pictures of ones that I have made. Some of them will be going to our local club to raffle off.:thumbs_up


----------



## DitchTiger

I made my girlfriend one for her new passion. Check it out.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1137327


----------



## NJ-ATHENS

Thanks for sharing thats is some great stuff


----------



## Iceman2383

LOL you guys should all add to your signatures "MY OWN HOMEMADE WRIST SLING :icon_1_lol: TAKE THAT HATERS!!" lol seriously, these all look AWESOME!


----------



## skinzner

How do i get the videos in mp4 format


----------



## Robert43

I used hiking boot laces for my son bow sling


----------



## Iceman2383

Hey fellas, could you guys do me a favor and try watching "part 2" again...i got a pm today from a guy who said that it won't load for him, it's working fine for me, but i want to make sure that it's still up and running.


----------



## hmbeal

I just tried it and got an error message "An error occurred,please try again later".


----------



## Luckybuck1

*Part 2*

HEy Iceman it worked fine for me. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mncowboy

click it once! dont double click it or it wont work

monty


----------



## Brent13

I am having an absolute gas with this, thank you, Iceman! My fingers are killing me!!!

I have made two slings now, but not yet punch my own leather, I just used the leather piece I had with my old, store-bought sling. The leather work will probably happen in time.

I have a question. Some of you are talking about making collars, leashes, etc. How do you work in a piece of hardware into the end of the braid? Like the clasp on a leash? I want to make a small braided piece to serve as a binocular strap, and then I can hang from my quiver. I want to fasten some metal o-clips on to each end. How do you do that cleanly?

Thanks,
Brent

God my fingers hurt!!!


----------



## sb220

Brent13 said:


> I am having an absolute gas with this, thank you, Iceman! My fingers are killing me!!!
> 
> I have made two slings now, but not yet punch my own leather, I just used the leather piece I had with my old, store-bought sling. The leather work will probably happen in time.
> 
> I have a question. Some of you are talking about making collars, leashes, etc. How do you work in a piece of hardware into the end of the braid? Like the clasp on a leash? I want to make a small braided piece to serve as a binocular strap, and then I can hang from my quiver. I want to fasten some metal o-clips on to each end. How do you do that cleanly?
> 
> Thanks,
> Brent
> 
> God my fingers hurt!!!


I dont think you would want to use the diamond braid for this.

Here is instructions for a bracelet...same concept for a collar or leash Id imagine...

http://www.instructables.com/id/Paracord-bracelet-with-a-side-release-buckle/


----------



## Brent13

Thanks for the link! Made a short, about 4", binocular sling. I need to pick up a belt clip, then can hang the binos from quiver belt or whatever. Just brilliant I say......I will name my first born Para, Para Cord. I am going to search the house and see what else needs to be braided together.

Thanks Again,
Brent


----------



## GeoSaf

Iceman, I really enjoyed your videos and I just checked and they loaded fine for me. Keep up the good work.


----------



## GeoSaf

Don't know if this will help anyone out or not but I stumbled onto a site called CampingSurvival.com and if you want boring colors,black, olive and white, I ordered 100 ft each and with $6.00 shipping it came to $15.99. That was the least I,ve found paracord.


----------



## jb12string

snowed in again with no paracord, I thought my Dad was going to pick some up for me yesterday, he wasn't far from the surplus store, but he had to pick up an emergency service call and didn't get a chance to pick any up


----------



## Iceman2383

GeoSaf said:


> Don't know if this will help anyone out or not but I stumbled onto a site called CampingSurvival.com and if you want boring colors,black, olive and white, I ordered 100 ft each and with $6.00 shipping it came to $15.99. That was the least I,ve found paracord.


Here is what i found (if you want to buy smaller amounts), 25' of paracord, 34 colors @ $2.49 each: http://cgi.ebay.com/Paracord-550-Pa...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5ad6f8894a


----------



## ryersonhill

here's a link from awhile back that's pretty easy to follow 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=755260

he explains real easy how to make a cobra braid that can be followed, it kinda got buried for a while the more designs you look at the more little tips you find and can sometimes go from one to another and find that last little thing you need to make things work


----------



## ryersonhill

Then when you get it down, and want to get creative this is one of the first bow slings i made awhile back ago i hollowed out my Turkey Spurs and braided thru them adds some bling to your sling and makes a great conversation piece, i'll probably stop at turkey spurs and not try to hang my deer horn from it ha ha ha


----------



## B&B archers

*Bow slings*

:smile:we have ordered some nice colors from ebay looking forward to getting them sonn hopefully Hubby needs a new bow sling:star::secret:


----------



## Iceman2383

ryersonhill said:


> Then when you get it down, and want to get creative this is one of the first bow slings i made awhile back ago i hollowed out my Turkey Spurs and braided thru them adds some bling to your sling and makes a great conversation piece, i'll probably stop at turkey spurs and not try to hang my deer horn from it ha ha ha


I've also woven in antler tips (only 1" tips) coyote claws, bear claws, etc....you can get really creative with these, and make yourself a truly one of a kind wrist sling.


----------



## Misfire

That 3rd video intro had me laughing pretty hard. 

Thanks for posting.. Good Stuff!!

.


----------



## ryersonhill

Iceman2383 said:


> I've also woven in antler tips (only 1" tips) coyote claws, bear claws, etc....you can get really creative with these, and make yourself a truly one of a kind wrist sling.


what did you make the tips about 1" long and drill them?


----------



## tw10136

thanks for your help iceman. you make it easy for ******s like me whou could trip over flat ground. thanks for your help


----------



## Iceman2383

ryersonhill said:


> what did you make the tips about 1" long and drill them?


You got it :thumbs_up


----------



## Iceman2383

tw10136 said:


> thanks for your help iceman. you make it easy for ******s like me whou could trip over flat ground. thanks for your help


LOL i try to break it down barney style...this way it's easier to follow and you don't have to keep pausing the video


----------



## deerslayer451

part 2 wont work for me


----------



## deerslayer451

Im mad cause now I cant finish it LOL


----------



## deerslayer451

got it


----------



## Iceman2383

Looks good man! I don't know why part 2 of my video is giving people problems...if i could recommend one thing, i would say try and go tighter next time (unless you want it loose...100% up to you)...i find that the tighter you make it, the less give it has, the less it stretches, and it hold a form very well


----------



## Cajun83

Iceman2383 said:


> Looks good man! I don't know why part 2 of my video is giving people problems...if i could recommend one thing, i would say try and go tighter next time (unless you want it loose...100% up to you)...i find that the tighter you make it, the less give it has, the less it stretches, and it hold a form very well


Yup... if your fingers aren't sore after the first couple of weaves... it ain't tight enough. lol

The funny part is that the diamond is the part that makes your hands hurt... but it is worth it in the end if you do get it good and tight all the way through.


----------



## deerslayer451

Try number 2...pulled a little harder...and I like this one better...took me about 20 mins stasrt to finish and after making just 2 I can watch tv and do it with out looking.lol...thanks for the post man...


----------



## Cajun83

One for a co-worker... he wanted a camouflage look.


----------



## ryersonhill

DitchTiger said:


> I made my girlfriend one for her new passion. Check it out.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1137327


Nice job, that looks sharp!


----------



## ryersonhill

Ok guy the difference between a great sling and a good sling is tight, tight, tight, ok it helps if you have something solid to braid on, and pull with some force, making a great braid is like a building a string, i pull each strand while i am braiding tight as i can you should be able to take a cobra braided sling and hold it up level by the end and have it stand out straight, ya your fingers will hurt but suck it up and pull hard, i make between 20-25 a week and your hand either goes numb or gets used to it, but make someting you can pull down on while braiding i started out with a dolly that i could set and watch TV and braid from and if you are using a snap ring and and zip ties make sure you melt good heads on the cord and you can put alot of pressure with out pulling them thru


----------



## Cajun83

ryersonhill said:


> Ok guy the difference between a great sling and a good sling is tight, tight, tight, ok it helps if you have something solid to braid on, and pull with some force, making a great braid is like a building a string, i pull each strand while i am braiding tight as i can you should be able to take a cobra braided sling and hold it up level by the end and have it stand out straight, ya your fingers will hurt but suck it up and pull hard, i make between 20-25 a week and your hand either goes numb or gets used to it, but make someting you can pull down on while braiding i started out with a dolly that i could set and watch TV and braid from and if you are using a snap ring and and zip ties make sure you melt good heads on the cord and you can put alot of pressure with out pulling them thru


I have just been making a 6 weave cobra on the end of my loose para to pull on.  Make a loop and cobra braid back on itself. You can pull as hard as you want and it won't come off...


----------



## John0341

*what*

what is a 6 weave


----------



## Cajun83

Someone PM'ed me and asked how I do the loop on the end to have something sturdy to pull on. I did this on my last sling and was unable to pull it apart... 

Here it is step by step.

Step one. Get your cords situated and tape them together so they stay in order (make sure the ends are melted into bulbs. Now, get another loose piece of para with the ends melted (15-20 inches long is plenty). 










Step Two. Lay the pieces out like so.










Step Three. With either side, lay out your S like when you start the cobra braid.










Your first weave will look like this. You really can't tighten it up yet. 










Pull the slack out of the loose piece of para like so.










Like a normal cobra braid, lay out your "S" starting from the opposite side from which you did your first.










Now you can work the weave tight. You do this by pulling the two tag ends while pulling against the loop you have made. 










Now, just keep doing the cobra until you get 6 weaves or so. Stop before you hit the end of the tape so the little bulbs on the end of the paracord cant pull through the weave. 










Like I said before, I tried pulling this apart with pure strength and it wasn't happening... as long as the melted bulbs stay intact, they can't pull through. 

Hopefully this helps. I also used this technique to make a hoist rope for my gear bag and bow when I am hunting... can't wait to try it out.


----------



## cja12005

Very interesting indeed, will have to give this a try when i get some spare time. Thanks for sharing. Regards,


----------



## dnc

Can someone tell me what is the length of the finished product. I have made a couple and plan to give some to my friends but am not sure what the finished length should be. I am making the corbra braid about 9 inches but how long are you guys making the whole thing. Mine seem to be way too long but I currently don't have a bow to try them on. I have sold mine and am going to order an Athens Accomplice very soon.


----------



## Cajun83

dnc said:


> Can someone tell me what is the length of the finished product. I have made a couple and plan to give some to my friends but am not sure what the finished length should be. I am making the corbra braid about 9 inches but how long are you guys making the whole thing. Mine seem to be way too long but I currently don't have a bow to try them on. I have sold mine and am going to order an Athens Accomplice very soon.


I try and get mine to be about 19 or 20 inches. About 7 inches of diamond braid, 6 inches of cobra braid and another 7 inches of diamond braid...


----------



## Iceman2383

I always leave mine a little long...everyone is different, and i hunt up north...sometimes you have to wear bulky gloves and having the sling a little long is better than trying to squeeze your hand into the sling. Caj is right, 19-20" should be just fine


----------



## DarnYankee

*Wrist Sling Video Instruction*

Thanks. Good detail.


----------



## smoking x

My wife and I made a few more slings. Working up that hand strength! She made a cool sling with a spiral instead of the cobra braid on her Alien. Ordering some colors to make some interesting color combos. Ours are 6" braid, 6" cobra, and another 6" braid. Thanks again Iceman! U da man!


----------



## Countryboy95

can't decide on colors..... what colors do people normally get Iceman?


----------



## SIYG

*Thanks*

looks great will definitley try this before buying one.


----------



## absolutecool

I will tell ya'll this...buying paracord is addictive!!! I make bracelets and keychains and I am sure I have WAY too much paracord but I always have nice colors to choose from!!


----------



## Iceman2383

Countryboy95 said:


> can't decide on colors..... what colors do people normally get Iceman?


Completely up to you man...i love a little bling with my bow lol...if you have a common color, like I have a camo bow (Iceman) and an Octane stab and quiver...so i used camo colors and one strand of red...kinda made it pop. I also have an all black bow and an all black sling...it's all about personal preferance. If you were to start out, i would suggest a desert, black, olive, and tan...those would be pretty good to get started with, and will match just about any camo bow...desert is my favorite, it's a light tan with black and brown threads...looks pretty cool.


----------



## dnc

Thanks guys, I trimmed mine to 19 inches and seems to work well.


----------



## keeghan1

thanks for the info let u know how it goes.


----------



## Bryan Manning

Iceman glad you started this.:darkbeer: Here's my first try did my spine a little different.


----------



## srkundell

Bryan Manning said:


> Iceman glad you started this.:darkbeer: Here's my first try did my spine a little different.


looks good


----------



## deerslayer451




----------



## njshadowwalker

Can you guys please link me to where your getting the paracord? Thanks so much:smile:


----------



## wgara99

I love nothing better than to DIY as much of my equipment as I can. Now, thanks to your posts, I can add a wrist sling to my list of parts that I made myself. Nothing feels better than having someone ask "where you get it from?"

Thanks!!!


----------



## Cajun83

njshadowwalker said:


> Can you guys please link me to where your getting the paracord? Thanks so much:smile:


http://www.supplycaptain.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_ID=19

Make sure you order from the bottom three (100 ft. hanks) and not the top three (1000 ft spools).


----------



## njshadowwalker

Cajun83 said:


> http://www.supplycaptain.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_ID=19
> 
> Make sure you order from the bottom three (100 ft. hanks) and not the top three (1000 ft spools).


Thank you very much!


----------



## Step and a half

Just finished my first sling and it looks great! Can't wait to get more colors of paracord. Thanks Iceman


----------



## HighFive22

I think that all the paracord companies need to send ya a thank you card Iceman ! Ya are giving them all sorts of business going their way lol.


----------



## Dragrag

*Awesome videos*

keep doing what your doing its awesome. :darkbeer:


----------



## jb12string

got the paracord today, the micro torch should be here on Thursday...


----------



## njshadowwalker

So my question is this. Now with all this info out there and people knowing the materials cost and such....

What do you guys feel is a fair price to charge?

To take the leather and stamp it,cut it, die it, and then do some additional carving work....along with a sling.

I made a handful of them and took them to a friend of mine to see how they were recieved. 3 hours and the 6 kits I made all sold.

I agree this thread was a great idea, plus it gives me another option to go along with when I make strings for people. :smile:


----------



## Cajun83

njshadowwalker said:


> So my question is this. Now with all this info out there and people knowing the materials cost and such....
> 
> What do you guys feel is a fair price to charge?
> 
> To take the leather and stamp it,cut it, die it, and then do some additional carving work....along with a sling.
> 
> I made a handful of them and took them to a friend of mine to see how they were recieved. 3 hours and the 6 kits I made all sold.
> 
> I agree this thread was a great idea, plus it gives me another option to go along with when I make strings for people. :smile:


I would have to say anything between $8-$12 is perfectly fair. Even though it doesn't cost that much to make it is time consuming and your hands hurt afterwards... usually until the next day if you make a few a night.


----------



## njshadowwalker

Cajun83 said:


> I would have to say anything between $8-$12 is perfectly fair. Even though it doesn't cost that much to make it is time consuming and your hands hurt afterwards... usually until the next day if you make a few a night.


So I wasnt too far off then. I suggested the guy try $10 for a standard one. And then $15 for the one that was stamped and carved. I figured it to come to roughly $8 material by the time you figure shipping on materials. So for anything less then like $12 its not worth doing. It does take a while to make the brackety and stamp it and die it. Set the grommets etc etc.


----------



## Iceman2383

I've created monsters LMAO


----------



## Nate's Parker

Iceman2383 said:


> Now....before i go getting any MORE hate mail in my youtube account...please read the following.
> 
> I enjoy doing things myself, i like to show others how to do things themselves, i am NOT trying to steal business away from people, there are people on this forum that can make and sell these things for NOT MUCH MORE than what it takes you to buy the materials (and after all...their time IS worth something)- some people on the other hand are straight ripping you off.....personally i get more enjoyment out of being able to say "i did that myself" That being said, I'm not here to ruffle feathers, I am only here to educate. Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVfrSJJEWsA
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2qDKjPO_dI
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRETcsua0OA




Thanks for the video love the miller lite in the back ground :darkbeer:


----------



## Cajun83

Iceman2383 said:


> I've created monsters LMAO


haha... yes you have. I have to thank you though... you have opened my eyes to alot of DIY stuff that I thought I wouldn't be able to do... although I have always been good with my hands (doing carpentry, building cabinets, working on cars and such) fooling with a bow was always made to sound so difficult (I would assume to keep local shops in business) that I was having a hard time getting geared up to try anything. 

Now I have a cable spreader, serving tool, some HALO serving, a bow press, bow square, nocking pliers and such coming to my door... I am going to go it alone with the help of AT, Bowtuningtips.com and Youtube... 

You have uncaged the next wave of innovators and merchants on AT... 

Thanks Iceman!

Deflect some of the future hate mail to me... I enjoy a good argument every once in a while. lol


----------



## ryersonhill

deerslayer451 said:


>



Nice job!


----------



## ryersonhill

njshadowwalker said:


> So I wasnt too far off then. I suggested the guy try $10 for a standard one. And then $15 for the one that was stamped and carved. I figured it to come to roughly $8 material by the time you figure shipping on materials. So for anything less then like $12 its not worth doing. It does take a while to make the brackety and stamp it and die it. Set the grommets etc etc.


got to figure in gas to get the material, gas to ship, really thats why i get $15 for the finshed double wide slings, i figure my time is worth something and i have never had any complains at $15 some of the bow shops that i wholesale to are getting $18 and i wholesale to them alot cheaper than $15 so its what the market will stand, Cobra and Half Hitch are fairly simple to make, try a Snake Braid will take longer, and when you start doing the custom colors that you can make come back into the sling that aren't in the Snake braid to begin with it takes about 30 minutes to complete, they are nice


----------



## THE GENERAL

njshadowwalker said:


> So I wasnt too far off then. I suggested the guy try $10 for a standard one. And then $15 for the one that was stamped and carved. I figured it to come to roughly $8 material by the time you figure shipping on materials. So for anything less then like $12 its not worth doing. It does take a while to make the brackety and stamp it and die it. Set the grommets etc etc.


It all depends on how much you shop around for materials (cord,shrink tube,leather,envelopes) then postage and gas plus time. If I told you the true price that its cost me not including time EVERYONE would flip there lid. 

That being said if you guys want to get exact amounts rather then 25' and have a lot left over I will hook you guys up at 20 cents a foot thats including shipping. Just shoot me a pm and let me know what colors you want and the lengths. I will even through in some shrink tubing for the number of slings you plan on making.


----------



## Cajun83

THE GENERAL said:


> It all depends on how much you shop around for materials (cord,shrink tube,leather,envelopes) then postage and gas plus time. If I told you the true price that its cost me not including time EVERYONE would flip there lid.
> 
> That being said if you guys want to get exact amounts rather then 25' and have a lot left over I will hook you guys up at 20 cents a foot thats including shipping. Just shoot me a pm and let me know what colors you want and the lengths. I will even through in some shrink tubing for the number of slings you plan on making.


Wow, what an offer!.... awesome deal guys... don't pass it up if you are looking for a cheaper way to get these slings made!


----------



## THE GENERAL

Cajun83 said:


> Wow, what an offer!.... awesome deal guys... don't pass it up if you are looking for a cheaper way to get these slings made!


Thats what I think. That way if you want 4 colors you dont have to buy 25' of 4 diffrent colors. You can get alot of different colors for less then what you would pay for 4.


----------



## ArchAngelixi

Iceman2383 said:


> My dog is the poop! She's a 4 year old pure bred Doberman...but she thinks she's a 6 month old chihuahua, all she wants to do is play...i was actually making the third video and she came and sat on my lap...she's an 85lb lap dog


I know how you feel, I have a 100 pound rottie who thinks shes a lap dog...dunno if anyone else tried, but I like my wrist sling a bit stiffer, and I know some one posted that they used copper wire under the cobra weave...well instead of doing that I used 4mm climbing shock rope...yeah tough on your hands to get it tight but its way stiffer than para cord...


----------



## deerslayer451

THE GENERAL said:


> It all depends on how much you shop around for materials (cord,shrink tube,leather,envelopes) then postage and gas plus time. If I told you the true price that its cost me not including time EVERYONE would flip there lid.
> 
> That being said if you guys want to get exact amounts rather then 25' and have a lot left over I will hook you guys up at 20 cents a foot thats including shipping. Just shoot me a pm and let me know what colors you want and the lengths. I will even through in some shrink tubing for the number of slings you plan on making.



WOW.....$0.20 a ft....you can get 100 ft for $9.00 other places....I need to start selling the paracord and stop making slings


----------



## jb12string

Iceman2383 said:


> PM me your address...ill mail you some of mine so you don't have to be bummed or bored...you're in central PA, i'm in Western NY...won't take but a day or two


Just reading back through the thread and I realized I missed this post, I really appreciate the offer. I did manage to get some the other day, but I wanted to thank you for the offer


----------



## Iceman2383

not a problem man...glad you got some!


----------



## deerslayer451

oh and BTW Ice...thanks alot...I have made 25 slings so far...LOL this stuff is fun...I helping out with a youth clinic this weekend and Im giving 10 away to the kids for door prizes...hope the kids like them as much as me...


----------



## Gunner7800

OK, so fresh out of hernia surgery this morning I needed something to fill my time. So I started yet another sling that my wife would be SO proud of.........it matches my strings! I did it a little different and I'm not sure if I'm happy with it. There might be a little too much going on.

diamond----spiral sinnet----cobra----spiral sinnet(I meant to have this spiral the other way, percocet will make you forget things like that)----diamond

Thanks for the reminder on the sinnet DitchTiger. I still need to whip and shrink tube the ends.


----------



## ANGEL

Not the best pic, but here is the collar I made for my dog.
Thank you so much for putting the time and effort into making the videos for this thread.


----------



## njshadowwalker

ANGEL said:


> Not the best pic, but here is the collar I made for my dog.
> Thank you so much for putting the time and effort into making the videos for this thread.


Now thats cool:darkbeer:

Curious as to which point you ran the buckles into the weave?? Mind explaining?

I just finished another bracket sling combo myself.


----------



## ANGEL

njshadowwalker said:


> Now thats cool:darkbeer:
> 
> Curious as to which point you ran the buckles into the weave?? Mind explaining?
> 
> I just finished another bracket sling combo myself.


I just cut 2 long strands of paracord. Ran the two strands through the one clip. Leaving 2 strands the length i wanted the collar to be. which after being ran through the clip loop, left me with 4 strands. Just did the weave like in the video till i got the length I wanted. Then ran 2 of the strands through the other clips loop and back through the braid and melted the four ends off. 

If this doesnt make sense, let me know and I will try to explain better, or post some close up pics.


----------



## ryersonhill

ANGEL said:


> Not the best pic, but here is the collar I made for my dog.
> Thank you so much for putting the time and effort into making the videos for this thread.


Its a lot harder to get good pics than to make great bowslings these things are not photo friendly, great looking sling, try laying it on a white tee shirt spread out and sometimes that helps ;D


----------



## THE GENERAL

deerslayer451 said:


> WOW.....$0.20 a ft....you can get 100 ft for $9.00 other places....I need to start selling the paracord and stop making slings


Ok wise guy is 12 cents better you can get 10 different colors in 10' lengths try pricing that out you cant do it for 12 bucks. Just like you couldnt do it for 20 bucks. 

I wasnt doing it to sell 100 foot length's I was doing it for the guys that want a varity of colors and dont want to buy or spend a bunch of money. If a guy wants 10 colors he will be buying at least 250' which gets you up over $50. Hey what do I know I only spend hours on the net surfing for deals why do you think I am one of the cheapest sling makers on here.


----------



## Cajun83

THE GENERAL said:


> Ok wise guy is 12 cents better you can get 10 different colors in 10' lengths try pricing that out you cant do it for 12 bucks. Just like you couldnt do it for 20 bucks.
> 
> I wasnt doing it to sell 100 foot length's I was doing it for the guys that want a varity of colors and dont want to buy or spend a bunch of money. If a guy wants 10 colors he will be buying at least 250' which gets you up over $50. Hey what do I know I only spend hours on the net surfing for deals why do you think I am one of the cheapest sling makers on here.


Some people just don't know when to shut up and sit down... at .20 a foot it is one heck of a deal. With your deal, one could make a four color sling for under four bucks (and have some shrink tubing to finish it off)... instead of buying four 100' hanks for 25 bucks plus shipping...


----------



## THE GENERAL

Cajun83 said:


> Some people just don't know when to shut up and sit down... at .20 a foot it is one heck of a deal. With your deal, one could make a four color sling for under four bucks (and have some shrink tubing to finish it off)... instead of buying four 100' hanks for 25 bucks plus shipping...


LOL you know that got to me its like I try to help and I get a big slap in the face. I dont see any other sling makers even offering to sell specific length's. I offer and get that as a comment. That is the good and bad of this site no matter what there are people that are never happy no matter what you try and do. Thanks for having my back Cajun


----------



## deerslayer451

THE GENERAL said:


> LOL you know that got to me its like I try to help and I get a big slap in the face. I dont see any other sling makers even offering to sell specific length's. I offer and get that as a comment. That is the good and bad of this site no matter what there are people that are never happy no matter what you try and do. Thanks for having my back Cajun


Him having you back LOL LOL LMAO....Yeah $.12 is a little better...Its doesnt matter how much you sell to one person...you know Darn well $20 for 100ft is sky high.and thats what that price comes down to..I understand you are trying to get people the stuff for one on the cheap..but people really dont make just one...good luck with your slings...just my 2cents

To you Cajun.....shut up and sit down....LOL...this is the times I hate being on a pc...people like you talk big behind a PC....so why not just stay out of it ....BOY


----------



## Cajun83

deerslayer451 said:


> Him having you back LOL LOL LMAO....Yeah $.12 is a little better...Its doesnt matter how much you sell to one person...you know Darn well $20 for 100ft is sky high.and thats what that price comes down to..I understand you are trying to get people the stuff for one on the cheap..but people really dont make just one...good luck with your slings...just my 2cents
> 
> To you Cajun.....shut up and sit down....LOL...this is the times I hate being on a pc...people like you talk big behind a PC....so why not just stay out of it ....BOY


The fact is that he wasn't doing it to sell 100ft for 20. You had no intention of purchasing from him but insisted on bashing his OFFER to sell folks enough material of whatever color they want... for less than 5 bucks to make their own sling. Less than 5 bucks. You say that people really don't just make one. That very well may be true but some people don't want to toss 25 or 30 bucks at something that they may not end up being able to do well...

Deerslayer451, it is better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak up and remove all doubt. 

Your attempt at degrading me by thinking that I wouldn't say what I posted to your face is laughable. Then you turn around and call me boy... Pot, meet kettle. :thumbs_do If you don't like the offer, don't take it... no need to bash on THEGENERAL especially when he provides what some believe to be the best slings available through AT for one of the best prices and he COULD have just passed this thread without the offer. He is selling slings... and he is offering to take time out of his day to help out members who may not want to order 100' hanks of para and you basically call him out for being greedy. Way to be a man!


----------



## deerslayer451

Cajun83 said:


> The fact is that he wasn't doing it to sell 100ft for 20. You had no intention of purchasing from him but insisted on bashing his OFFER to sell folks enough material of whatever color they want... for less than 5 bucks to make their own sling. Less than 5 bucks. You say that people really don't just make one. That very well may be true but some people don't want to toss 25 or 30 bucks at something that they may not end up being able to do well...
> 
> Deerslayer451, it is better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak up and remove all doubt.
> 
> Your attempt at degrading me by thinking that I wouldn't say what I posted to your face is laughable. Then you turn around and call me boy... Pot, meet kettle. :thumbs_do If you don't like the offer, don't take it... no need to bash on THEGENERAL especially when he provides what some believe to be the best slings available through AT for one of the best prices and he COULD have just passed this thread without the offer. He is selling slings... and he is offering to take time out of his day to help out members who may not want to order 100' hanks of para and you basically call him out for being greedy. Way to be a man!


Far from a fool here kid...I didnt call anyone greedy...I just said that price was way high.that was my 2 cents and no need for the peanut gallery to speak up.and I still do think$.20 a ft is..yes nice of him to take the time to do so...but who wouldnt for that kind of cash...shoot if I had that much bulk cord I wiould sell it for no more than $.10 a ft...like I said $.12 a ft seems like a more fair price. The stuff goes for 35-40 a 1000...thats one heck of a profit..so good for him...

so Cajun...I say to you....HAVE A GREAT DAY...BUDDY...IS BUDDY BETTER...


----------



## jb12string

deerslayer451 said:


> no need for the peanut gallery to speak up.


 Weren't you part of the peanut gallery? I mean, I don't think THEGENERAL was making the offer specifically to you.


deerslayer451 said:


> and I still do think$.20 a ft is..yes nice of him to take the time to do so...but who wouldnt for that kind of cash...shoot if I had that much bulk cord I wiould sell it for no more than $.10 a ft...like I said $.12 a ft seems like a more fair price. The stuff goes for 35-40 a 1000...thats one heck of a profit..so good for him...


 If it is such a great business, why don't you buy the para cord and sell it in 10 foot lenghts for a "more reasonable" price. There have been plenty of posts in this thread telling people where to buy para cord, even places that sell it by the foot (for 20 cents a foot I believe), THEGENERAL is not representing himself as the cheapest or only place to buy the stuff by a long shot, he was just offering to sell some of his inventory to his AT friends to help them out with short lengths. Usually, when you buy stuff in smaller quantities, it is more expensive. Check the grocery store, I'm right. Personally, if I wanted short lengths, I'd buy from a fellow AT member before I went somewhere else on the web. What I'm saying is, there is no reason for anybody to whizz in anybody's else's corn flakes


----------



## Cajun83

So... back to the topic at hand... 

I am still on a search for a local place with more shrink tubing. The local Ace Hardware only had a few pieces in 3/8" and I bought all of them. I called to see if they had restocked and they said no... hrmm... didn't want to have to order it as it would cost more for the shipping than the amount of tubing I would order. 

I only used about two inches of tubing on each sling so a 50' spool would last two lifetimes... but what the heck am I going to do with 50' of heat shrink tubing as I am not an electrician... lol

I asked at Home Depot and Lowes but they only had packs with an assortment of it, no packs with just 3/8"


----------



## deerslayer451

Cajun83 said:


> So... back to the topic at hand...
> 
> I am still on a search for a local place with more shrink tubing. The local Ace Hardware only had a few pieces in 3/8" and I bought all of them. I called to see if they had restocked and they said no... hrmm... didn't want to have to order it as it would cost more for the shipping than the amount of tubing I would order.
> 
> I only used about two inches of tubing on each sling so a 50' spool would last two lifetimes... but what the heck am I going to do with 50' of heat shrink tubing as I am not an electrician... lol
> 
> I asked at Home Depot and Lowes but they only had packs with an assortment of it, no packs with just 3/8"


Yeah Cajun..I agree...back on track...I found the same thing at Home Depot.....I did find some on ebay..20ft for $9..free shipping..Thats enough to do a ton of slings....
I think I will just burn mine...


----------



## Gunner7800

Cajun83 said:


> So... back to the topic at hand...
> 
> I am still on a search for a local place with more shrink tubing. The local Ace Hardware only had a few pieces in 3/8" and I bought all of them. I called to see if they had restocked and they said no... hrmm... didn't want to have to order it as it would cost more for the shipping than the amount of tubing I would order.
> 
> I only used about two inches of tubing on each sling so a 50' spool would last two lifetimes... but *what the heck am I going to do with 50' of heat shrink tubing* as I am not an electrician... lol
> 
> I asked at Home Depot and Lowes but they only had packs with an assortment of it, no packs with just 3/8"


Sell it on AT for $0.13 a foot to people who are making wrist slings:shade:

Sorry, couldn't help myself on that one. Check WalMart too, they have that stuff in the electrical section.


----------



## jb12string

Might try some electronics stores
I know cumberland electronics has some at their counter, I'd guess they'd sell it online.
http://www.cumb.com/
Might check Digikey and Parts Express as well. They'd probably have longer lengths, like 3-4 feet, that's what Cumberland has. My Lowes has 4" pieces in packs of 6 in specific sizes as well as assortments. Ideal packages it.


----------



## jb12string

One thought just hit me, might be worth a shot, go to a plumbing wholesale house and ask for a heat shrink kit for a submersible well pump, should give you 3 or 4 pieces about 4" long, see if it is wide enough to do the job. They will shrink enough to cover a 12 ga wire.


----------



## Iceman2383

WOW....what the heck happened last night?- you know what, nevermind, i don't wanna know...my posts are supposed to be happy ones, filled with unicorns, pinatas of money and happy dancing leprechauns throwing mardi gras beads at everyone! lol......something about one of those posts though...........one of my HATERS said something very similar.............with the same terminology........FYI- I'm not a stupid person, and I'm glad you're here (we both know who you are, so lets just get past it shall we?)...

_P.S. here is a secret (italics means im whispering lmao)...i knew who you were before you said that , that's the wonderful thing about being a mod on another site....gets me access to ALL SORTS of cool technical information like IP addresses _:teeth:

THAT BEING SAID......let's ramble on shall we? I LOVE what you guys are doing with these slings! Bringing the BLING back to the BOW!


----------



## Cajun83

Iceman2383 said:


> WOW....what the heck happened last night?- you know what, nevermind, i don't wanna know...my posts are supposed to be happy ones, filled with unicorns, pinatas of money and happy dancing leprechauns throwing mardi gras beads at everyone! lol......something about one of those posts though...........one of my HATERS said something very similar.............with the same terminology........FYI- I'm not a stupid person, and I'm glad you're here (we both know who you are, so lets just get past it shall we?)...
> 
> _P.S. here is a secret (italics means im whispering lmao)...i knew who you were before you said that , that's the wonderful thing about being a mod on another site....gets me access to ALL SORTS of cool technical information like IP addresses _:teeth:
> 
> THAT BEING SAID......let's ramble on shall we? I LOVE what you guys are doing with these slings! Bringing the BLING back to the BOW!


well... dang it... now I wanna know what you are talking about... lol

It's like springer in here... You ain't my baby daddy!


----------



## ryersonhill

Cajun83 said:


> So... back to the topic at hand...
> 
> I am still on a search for a local place with more shrink tubing. The local Ace Hardware only had a few pieces in 3/8" and I bought all of them. I called to see if they had restocked and they said no... hrmm... didn't want to have to order it as it would cost more for the shipping than the amount of tubing I would order.
> 
> I only used about two inches of tubing on each sling so a 50' spool would last two lifetimes... but what the heck am I going to do with 50' of heat shrink tubing as I am not an electrician... lol
> 
> I asked at Home Depot and Lowes but they only had packs with an assortment of it, no packs with just 3/8"


Check and see if you have a FASTENAL around your area they sell to anyone and they have the shrink tube in greater quanities and i believe you can get different colors also, i have used them but its a twenty mile ride to get it


----------



## Bryan Manning

Got bored yesterday and trying to use all of this cord so I wipped out a slip lead for the dog. Heck already made 3 wrist slings and I only got 1 bow.:darkbeer:


----------



## Bruley

That's a great looking leash, might try that myself.


----------



## ryersonhill

Bryan Manning said:


> Got bored yesterday and trying to use all of this cord so I wipped out a slip lead for the dog. Heck already made 3 wrist slings and I only got 1 bow.:darkbeer:


nice job, it will take a big dog to break that, this stuff is great to have around we had Deer hanging from it last fall out on the Island, noboby brought rope to hang so i had a hock of cord and we started hanging them from the trees with it,have you checked out Stormdrane's Blog fo ideas yet that guy is the Guru of paracord


----------



## Bryan Manning

ryersonhill said:


> nice job, it will take a big dog to break that, this stuff is great to have around we had Deer hanging from it last fall out on the Island, noboby brought rope to hang so i had a hock of cord and we started hanging them from the trees with it,have you checked out Stormdrane's Blog fo ideas yet that guy is the Guru of paracord


Yeah I checked out his blog awesome stuff. At first I was worried about the inner braid I did but it is really strong. I train labs and sometimes you gotta give a little tug  to get'em back to heel.


----------



## ryersonhill

there was one place i had saved before i pooched my laptop that a guy was making 5-6 footer that looked pretty sweet, i haven't tried to make one yet but i have a chocolate lab that i want to make a camo collar for but she lives at my moms and the sister to it chews the collars off so i have been postponed it for a while........


----------



## JWT

ryersonhill said:


> Check and see if you have a FASTENAL around your area they sell to anyone and they have the shrink tube in greater quanities and i believe you can get different colors also, i have used them but its a twenty mile ride to get it


Go to lowes or home depot and get a can of plastidip. It works very nice and the stuff looks cool when it dries.


----------



## Cajun83

Found some 10mm heat shrink tubing at Harbor Freight... bought 8 feet of it... lol

3/8" is 9.5mm so the 10mm will be perfect.


----------



## ANGEL

Cajun83 said:


> Found some 10mm heat shrink tubing at Harbor Freight... bought 8 feet of it... lol
> 
> 3/8" is 9.5mm so the 10mm will be perfect.


LOL! Couldnt think of the name of that place to save my life! I went a while back and bought a pack for 2.99 that had 48" each of 1/2, 3/8, 1/4, 3/4 and 1" heat shrink tubing. :thumb:


----------



## opivy

Here is a great place to learn about paracord etc.

www.stormdrane.blogspot.com

Great great place - tons of paracord ideas.


----------



## blacktrac

Thanks! Iceman. I bought a bunch of para cord last year and didn't do much with it. Reading through the posts I had to LOL about para cord attached to everything. That's about all the wife and I did with the stuff :laugh: Your instructions and videos are very good. I made one per your instructions for my wife's Hoyt Ultra-elite and made another for soon to be Elite XLR!:smile: Your method made the cobra weave a little thicker. I am including a picture for everyones viewing pleasure. Thanks to everyone that made this post worth reading!!!!


----------



## GregMinor

Bored at work, waiting for lunch to come around so I can go shoot... Since I'm Navy I figured a little "fancy work" was required on the ends..


----------



## ryersonhill

hey this has been great watching you guys make all these bow slings wouldn't it be great if Iceman showed us how to make Bowstrings to match your slings, i know i would like to see a video on how to make a bow string anyone else, lets get him to show us, i just paid $75.00 for a new set for my Monster and $75 for my Hyperlight so there's $150 dollars and the string is probaly cost $5.00 so come on Iceman show us how....:rock-on:


----------



## Bryan Manning

ryersonhill said:


> hey this has been great watching you guys make all these bow slings wouldn't it be great if Iceman showed us how to make Bowstrings to match your slings, i know i would like to see a video on how to make a bow string anyone else, lets get him to show us, i just paid $75.00 for a new set for my Monster and $75 for my Hyperlight so there's $150 dollars and the string is probaly cost $5.00 so come on Iceman show us how....:rock-on:


Sounds like a great idea to me, but I'll leave that one to those that have more experience working on your own equipment. I have just recently started working on my own stuff and a string is not something I want to mess up on. But I would like to know for future refrence. Lets see it Iceman!:darkbeer:


----------



## ryersonhill

Bryan Manning said:


> Sounds like a great idea to me, but I'll leave that one to those that have more experience working on your own equipment. I have just recently started working on my own stuff and a string is not something I want to mess up on. But I would like to know for future refrence. Lets see it Iceman!:darkbeer:


should be simple enough with a video and a serving tool but i need to see a video and i don't know how, hopefully he will put one on youtube for us to follow, i learned some stuff from his video and i have been making slings for about a year now, come on Iceman show us how to save money, you can can buy 1/4 pound spools pretty reasonable and if someone wanted to have custom 2 color strings probaly buy all the material for 60.00 dollars and make 10 sets of strings out of them thats a savings, i know that if we got showed once in a clear video that we could be building our own strings and cables and have something we are all proud of thanks Iceman


----------



## THE GENERAL

ryersonhill said:


> should be simple enough with a video and a serving tool but i need to see a video and i don't know how, hopefully he will put one on youtube for us to follow, i learned some stuff from his video and i have been making slings for about a year now, come on Iceman show us how to save money, you can can buy 1/4 pound spools pretty reasonable and if someone wanted to have custom 2 color strings probaly buy all the material for 60.00 dollars and make 10 sets of strings out of them thats a savings, i know that if we got showed once in a clear video that we could be building our own strings and cables and have something we are all proud of thanks Iceman


That would be awesome to see. I can use a new set of strings and cables for my General. Custom stuff is good but pricey. Lets see that video man.


----------



## Cajun83

ryersonhill said:


> should be simple enough with a video and a serving tool but i need to see a video and i don't know how, hopefully he will put one on youtube for us to follow, i learned some stuff from his video and i have been making slings for about a year now, come on Iceman show us how to save money, you can can buy 1/4 pound spools pretty reasonable and if someone wanted to have custom 2 color strings probaly buy all the material for 60.00 dollars and make 10 sets of strings out of them thats a savings, i know that if we got showed once in a clear video that we could be building our own strings and cables and have something we are all proud of thanks Iceman


I agree that doing a DIY vid for strings would be awesome... would never have to purchase a 60.00 set of strings again!


----------



## njshadowwalker

What I can say is that theres a reason strings are 60 and 70 bucks and more. To do them right...It takes quitea bit of practice and a learning curve. Also the time and materials it takes to do them by hand one at a time almost makes the small profit (and i do mean small) not worth it. 

For those that have tried or remember your first couple attempts, youll agree im sure.


----------



## Iceman2383

Sounds like a challenge to me ;D i LOVE CHALLENGES lol. Well, i have a few videos that i have to do for my sponsors first, including a DIY camo dipping video that i will be starting soon. Once all that is done, i'm lookin forward to show you guys how to make strings!


----------



## Cajun83

njshadowwalker said:


> What I can say is that theres a reason strings are 60 and 70 bucks and more. To do them right...It takes quitea bit of practice and a learning curve. Also the time and materials it takes to do them by hand one at a time almost makes the small profit (and i do mean small) not worth it.
> 
> For those that have tried or remember your first couple attempts, youll agree im sure.


Who said anything about turning a profit?


----------



## ryersonhill

Ya i would like to be able to make my color strings on every bow i have, so buying a couple spools of thread would last a long time, man i can't wait


----------



## njshadowwalker

Cajun83 said:


> Who said anything about turning a profit?


Its in response to guys saying they wouldnt have to pay for the strings anymore. All I was trying to say is that theres a reason that they cost what they do. Just like the wrist slings. Theres a reason they are 10 and 15 bucks. Yeah material may only be X amount but the time it takes to make each one by hand makes profit small for the sling makers. Its not like they are getting rich off it.

Dont take what I said and read any furthur into it then how it was intended. I encourage anyone to buy the materials, the jig, serving tool, and put the time in. Or in this case the sling materials. The satisfaction of making it yourself is great. Hence why there is nothing I put on my bow that I don't do myself.


----------



## njshadowwalker

Iceman2383 said:


> Sounds like a challenge to me ;D i LOVE CHALLENGES lol. Well, i have a few videos that i have to do for my sponsors first, including a DIY camo dipping video that i will be starting soon. Once all that is done, i'm lookin forward to show you guys how to make strings!


Now camo dipping would be awesome. Ive seen it done at the factories but a DIY would be pretty cool:smile:


----------



## Cajun83

njshadowwalker said:


> Its in response to guys saying they wouldnt have to pay for the strings anymore. All I was trying to say is that theres a reason that they cost what they do. Just like the wrist slings. Theres a reason they are 10 and 15 bucks. Yeah material may only be X amount but the time it takes to make each one by hand makes profit small for the sling makers. Its not like they are getting rich off it.
> 
> Dont take what I said and read any furthur into it then how it was intended. I encourage anyone to buy the materials, the jig, serving tool, and put the time in. Or in this case the sling materials. The satisfaction of making it yourself is great. Hence why there is nothing I put on my bow that I don't do myself.


Gotcha... read more into it than you said ... like you said there. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## ryersonhill

DitchTiger said:


> Hey Iceman, do you think they would still be mad at you if you would have posted this?? haha.


ordered this book about 1-1/2 weeks ago, i like to get stuff after i order it, well after checking the P.O everyday i check the status it will ship between Feb 16th and Mar3rd wow that a window of shipment, they must be gluing the pages together ha ha ha


----------



## SlinginZ7

This is pretty cool. I may have to try my hand at this!


----------



## DitchTiger

ryersonhill said:


> ordered this book about 1-1/2 weeks ago, i like to get stuff after i order it, well after checking the P.O everyday i check the status it will ship between Feb 16th and Mar3rd wow that a window of shipment, they must be gluing the pages together ha ha ha


I got mine before this thread was posted. It has good examples of different braids with different colors.


----------



## JWT

DitchTiger said:


> I turn the diamond braid into the crown sinnet. It's pretty easy when you get it down, just really time consuming since you fold the cord on itself over and over....so how to do it.
> 
> Braid your diamond as you normally would. When you feel like you have enough pick up your braid and place it in between your middle and ring fingers. (palm up so the diamond braid hangs towards the ground from your hand. Then follow the pics.


Holy crap that takes a long time to make with this method.... It looks cool but it takes way longer then the cobra center section.


----------



## Gunner7800

DitchTiger said:


> It's important to keep going the way you start, if you start left keep going. If you switch back and forth you end up with a square. When you feel like you have a large enough crown braid 6-8" just go back to your diamond braid.


Any trick to go from the sinnet to diamond? My braid that changes from diamond to sinnet looks great, but when I go from sinnet to diamond it looks terrible.


----------



## JWT

Had the same issue, just pull them tight... really tight.


----------



## DitchTiger

Gunner7800 said:


> Any trick to go from the sinnet to diamond? My braid that changes from diamond to sinnet looks great, but when I go from sinnet to diamond it looks terrible.[/QUOTE
> 
> I just make sure I pull it really tight.


----------



## superbuckeye

Just curious...

can those of you who posted 1000' spools of 550 para cored for between $35-$45 post a link for me? The cheapest I have found it (other than Supply Captin which is $48) is well over $50. Thanks.


----------



## olinLA

Great thread thanks for the step by step...I will do my own once we get through trading paracord.....PS think no more of the idiots...there in every group...send them to the recycle bin


----------



## THE GENERAL

superbuckeye said:


> Just curious...
> 
> can those of you who posted 1000' spools of 550 para cored for between $35-$45 post a link for me? The cheapest I have found it (other than Supply Captin which is $48) is well over $50. Thanks.


The $35-$45 is misleading they are not including shipping which is $10 or more for a spool. I am sure that those are more for your basic colors. Black, OD, Tan,ect.

http://shop.ebay.com/usc73/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/ItemListing.aspx?catid=169 Plus $15 dollars to my zip.

Some guys on Ebay sell spools around the same price with a little cheaper shipping. IMO the only way to get it REALLY cheap is buy alot at one time. I just bought nearly 4000' and saved a bundle. The guys on there will sell it to you out right for alot less do to fees.


----------



## opivy

I have bought a LOT of things through supply captain over time - he is a standup guy, if he makes a mistake he corrects it for free and lets you keep the product etc.

Great service, great turnaround - if you're looking to save 5 bucks I don't think its worth it chasing it down.


----------



## ChasePhase

Guess it is time to order some paracord....or pm the General and get multi colors. Gotta try and finish some knives in the meantime. Too many DIY's to try out on ArcheryTalk; I love it.

Iceman...I read where you said you were from Western NY! Does that mean Buffalo Area. I'm out near Rochester.


----------



## Iceman2383

ChasePhase said:


> Iceman...I read where you said you were from Western NY! Does that mean Buffalo Area. I'm out near Rochester.


Actually, I live in Royalton...not too far from Batavia :darkbeer:


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903

*slings*

sweet slings man and thanks for the great vids. it has helped out greatly


----------



## ryersonhill

big thanks too you Iceman for the string video thumbs up


----------



## ChasePhase

Iceman2383 said:


> Actually, I live in Royalton...not too far from Batavia :darkbeer:


OK! Figured you were down closer chasing them Alleghany Bucks. I work in Scottsville...about as far west as I get.

Anyways, Thanks for the vids.


----------



## Bowhunt160's

I have been making several now. Is there any place to buy just the premade leather bars? Like many of the slingmakers sell. I think they jsut look alot better then what I can make. Thanks!!!


----------



## njshadowwalker

If anyone likes these style brackets let me know. I went crazy and started making them lol. Guys love these at the local shop. Dye'd, stamped/initialed etc. 

Let me know.

All credit for the idea goes to Iceman:thumbs_up


----------



## Mike Raymond

Not a wrist sling, but is built using the same knots. I built this lanyard for a buddy of mine that lives in SoDak, and has given me some of the best duck, goose, and pheasant hunts in the last 3 years that I decided to make him a lanyard that he could hold most of his calls on, Since he now uses 3 different lanyards.

Not the best Pictures, but you can get the idea.


----------



## Iceman2383

ChasePhase said:


> OK! Figured you were down closer chasing them Alleghany Bucks. I work in Scottsville...about as far west as I get.
> 
> Anyways, Thanks for the vids.


Well i have 170 acres in Belfast, not too far from Cuba, NY...i love those Alleghany bucks, but i just got married in October, and we bought a house with a little land, so i can actually hunt in my backyard (bowhunters DREAM) and this year i was actually able to tag a big ole corn-fed 220lb. Niagara County buck with my .44 magnum right behind my house....that was one of the coolest things ever.


----------



## absolutecool

I get all my bracelet making supplies from this site..

http://www.vtarmynavy.com/parachute-cord-1000-foot.htm

I don't buy the 1000ft rolls but some of you were asking about them so I thought I would post the like to them...remember 1000 ft is a lot of rope!! I usually buy 100ft hanks at a time and get 250 ft of the most popular colors.


----------



## ChasePhase

Iceman2383 said:


> Well i have 170 acres in Belfast, not too far from Cuba, NY...i love those Alleghany bucks, but i just got married in October, and we bought a house with a little land, so i can actually hunt in my backyard (bowhunters DREAM) and this year i was actually able to tag a big ole corn-fed 220lb. Niagara County buck with my .44 magnum right behind my house....that was one of the coolest things ever.


Congrats! I plan on using my 35 Contender more this year. I am guessing that the wedding was in early October before archery season???

I am getting married this year on 10/10....that was as late in the year as I would go. Plus, I should not forget anniversaries.:thumbs_up


----------



## Mlx

*Some Norwegian Sling's*

Just thought i wuld post a few pic's of my first slings, and thank you guys who started this and share ur experience, tnx guys, keep it up


----------



## Iceman2383

ChasePhase said:


> Congrats! I plan on using my 35 Contender more this year. I am guessing that the wedding was in early October before archery season???
> 
> I am getting married this year on 10/10....that was as late in the year as I would go. Plus, I should not forget anniversaries.:thumbs_up


LMAO...yeah a full 2 weeks before the season starts. But this year was a little different, 2 days after we tied the knot i was in KY hunting deer :wink: It's a good thing that i have an understanding wife :teeth:


----------



## DoeSlayer75

Awesome Thanks

TTT


----------



## sneakysnake

These are awesome. I've made a couple and they are simple to do. Thanks


----------



## DXT1842

Great video's Iceman! I ordered a selection of different colored para cord on ebay in 50 foot lengths. Waiting for that to arrive. Found the leather punch at hobby lobby for 5 bucks. The best deal was at Saint Vincent de Paul, our local charity resale shop. They had a bunch of old leather belts that they were having a 50 percent off sale on. Picked up 5 or 6 of those in 2 inch wide. Just made sure they are full grain cowhide, not the plastic crap. I cut them up to make the brackets and they work great! Ended up with over 30 five inch long pieces for under ten bucks:shade:


----------



## Iceman2383

DXT1842 said:


> Great video's Iceman! I ordered a selection of different colored para cord on ebay in 50 foot lengths. Waiting for that to arrive. Found the leather punch at hobby lobby for 5 bucks. The best deal was at Saint Vincent de Paul, our local charity resale shop. They had a bunch of old leather belts that they were having a 50 percent off sale on. Picked up 5 or 6 of those in 2 inch wide. Just made sure they are full grain cowhide, not the plastic crap. I cut them up to make the brackets and they work great! Ended up with over 30 five inch long pieces for under ten bucks:shade:


i love it! Bringing Bling to the Bow on a BUDGET lol


----------



## Iceman2383

DoeSlayer75 said:


> Awesome Thanks
> 
> TTT


welcome....dumb question, what does ttt mean?


----------



## anthony270

*???*



iceman2383 said:


> welcome....dumb question, what does ttt mean?


to the top


----------



## njshadowwalker

Iceman2383 said:


> welcome....dumb question, what does ttt mean?


To the top...Keeps the thread on the first page:smile:


----------



## Iceman2383

ah...thank you


----------



## sawtoothscream

i love in vid 3 when the dog just looks up at you like wow i wonder what he is yelling about.


----------



## camoman73

Dude, thanks ! I see something wicked coming soon! We got a monstor of a bead etc... store here they have some cool stuff experimenting time!:teeth:


----------



## hotrodderscott

Keep up the greet work!!! love your you tube flicks :dog1:


----------



## Bowhunt160's

how does a guy go about cutting and building the leather piece like the one in this picture?










I have tried but mine do not look near as clean??


----------



## ryersonhill

those are stamped out of a side of leather with a die (hydraulic press) alot of the guys selling slings will sell you leather for a few dollars (Poorman,Ridgerunner, SlingBraid,Myself include) the leather is the most expensive part of making the sling so if you was going to braid one and didn't want to invest in a pile of tools buying a few pieces of completed leather is the way to go check out the classifieds and i think Ridgerunner is selling them for a couple bucks a piece.... and Poorman had them listed on here


----------



## LiteSpeed1

I bought a sling from a "braider" on here and from day one I did not like it because it's floppy. It looks good but it is loose and hangs down making it almost impossible to get my hand in. I emailed the maker (won't say who) about the sling being loose and his solution was to soak it in hot water. That didn't work worth a crap. So for the last year I've been helping out those Chinese kids by using a cheapie sling from Walmart.


----------



## Iceman2383

LiteSpeed1 said:


> I bought a sling from a "braider" on here and from day one I did not like it because it's floppy. It looks good but it is loose and hangs down making it almost impossible to get my hand in. I emailed the maker (won't say who) about the sling being loose and his solution was to soak it in hot water. That didn't work worth a crap. So for the last year I've been helping out those Chinese kids by using a cheapie sling from Walmart.


Not for long litespeed!...since you were so kind to send me those Zwickey's for the YouTube video...i'm sending you a genuine 100% B4E sling! :darkbeer:


----------



## ryersonhill

Iceman2383 said:


> Not for long litespeed!...since you were so kind to send me those Zwickey's for the YouTube video...i'm sending you a genuine 100% B4E sling! :darkbeer:


wow i never heard of soaking one in hot water to tighten it up, although you can throw them in the washing machine to clean them if they get dirty from use that won't hurt them a bit, i have made some with White and after two or three 3D shoots they get dirty just pull them out of the leather and drop them in the washer with a load of clothes and take them out and let them air dry


----------



## ryersonhill

Iceman2383 said:


> Well i have 170 acres in Belfast, not too far from Cuba, NY...i love those Alleghany bucks, but i just got married in October, and we bought a house with a little land, so i can actually hunt in my backyard (bowhunters DREAM) and this year i was actually able to tag a big ole corn-fed 220lb. Niagara County buck with my .44 magnum right behind my house....that was one of the coolest things ever.


hey you guys from NY, i was doing a shutdown up at the paper mill in Ticonderoga NY and out buy the Lime Kiln the grass was so green it hurt your eyes and the deer would come and feed all day and wow there were some Monsters, would love to get up that way hunting sometime, looks like a awesome spot to harvest a monster


----------



## ryersonhill

DitchTiger said:


> I got mine before this thread was posted. It has good examples of different braids with different colors.


Finally arrived, ya nice book, i buy alot of books on that subject and now have my fiances girls making hemp bracelets and giving them away to their friends


----------



## LiteSpeed1

Iceman2383 said:


> Not for long litespeed!...since you were so kind to send me those Zwickey's for the YouTube video...i'm sending you a genuine 100% B4E sling! :darkbeer:


That will be great! Also no problem with those old Zwickeys, glad I could help out.


----------



## Iceman2383

ryersonhill said:


> hey you guys from NY, i was doing a shutdown up at the paper mill in Ticonderoga NY and out buy the Lime Kiln the grass was so green it hurt your eyes and the deer would come and feed all day and wow there were some Monsters, would love to get up that way hunting sometime, looks like a awesome spot to harvest a monster


Yeah most people associate NY with the city...i'm no where near the city, I live in the sticks lol and in fact, NY has the largest state park in the Nation...its actually bigger than any federal park too 6.1 million acres...we got everything from mountains to alfalfa fields lol


----------



## Iceman2383

LiteSpeed1 said:


> That will be great! Also no problem with those old Zwickeys, glad I could help out.


No problem man, it's guys like you that make my videos possible


----------



## ryersonhill

hey we got some big hogs up here in maine you every been to Maine to hunt this was about 700 yards behind my house, i call it my Chicken **** Buck, the farmer had spead three fields and he couldn't smell me and i couldn't smell him kinda a manure stand of 16 yards with a 20 ga brenneke slug (209 9-Point)


----------



## William_Dittman

hey ice you said you were in the service? What branch?


----------



## Iceman2383

William_Dittman said:


> hey ice you said you were in the service? What branch?


Army ...did my time then got the heck out lol


----------



## garrickt

Well I guess that's it. Over to ebay to buy some cord.


----------



## ryersonhill

Iceman2383 said:


> Army ...did my time then got the heck out lol


4/61 ADA out of Ft.Carson for me


----------



## AwesomeAlien

Iceman2383 said:


> Now....before i go getting any MORE hate mail in my youtube account...please read the following.
> 
> I enjoy doing things myself, i like to show others how to do things themselves, i am NOT trying to steal business away from people, there are people on this forum that can make and sell these things for NOT MUCH MORE than what it takes you to buy the materials (and after all...their time IS worth something)- some people on the other hand are straight ripping you off.....personally i get more enjoyment out of being able to say "i did that myself" That being said, I'm not here to ruffle feathers, I am only here to educate. Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVfrSJJEWsA
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2qDKjPO_dI
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRETcsua0OA[/QUO
> 
> I like your style. I've told my fair share to //// off too. I buy the cheapest standard sling and put a cobra or a spiral on top of it. It comes with a bracket and diamond weave so half the work is done.


----------



## Bowhunt160's

Can anyone tell me what the name of the braid on the bottom is or how to do it? Thanks!!


----------



## jb12string

Bowhunt160's said:


> Can anyone tell me what the name of the braid on the bottom is or how to do it? Thanks!!


I think it is a king cobra braid, I did one similar to that by putting a cobra braid on, then cobra braiding overtop of it


----------



## njshadowwalker

jb12string said:


> I think it is a king cobra braid, I did one similar to that by putting a cobra braid on, then cobra braiding overtop of it


I thought that was considered a half hitch?


----------



## jrp

njshadowwalker said:


> I thought that was considered a half hitch?


It is


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

awesome DIY videos , Thanks


----------



## Iceman2383

njshadowwalker said:


> I thought that was considered a half hitch?


I think it's also called a snake knot...there was a great how-to about that knot, looks really cool


----------



## njshadowwalker

Iceman2383 said:


> I think it's also called a snake knot...there was a great how-to about that knot, looks really cool


If you search this site for snake braid...they are some very nice slings. I havent yet figured out how to do it however


----------



## Iceman2383

Hey guys, i wanted to give you all a big THANK YOU....you all have made me feel pretty good with what i am doing. I appreciate all the positive posts and support that i am getting from you all! whether it's here, fob-nation, youtube...every comment is read, and everything you have to say or ask is also read, pretty much on a daily basis. If i don't answer you right away, please don't take it personal, i may have forgotten. I get about 30-40 emails and pm's a day, sometimes it's hard for me to keep up...but i do appreciate them all! Keep up the FANTASTIC WORK, i will keep up my DIY's, tips, tricks, etc. and I am ALWAYS looking for ideas! Here's to you all! :darkbeer:


----------



## ryersonhill

jb12string said:


> I think it is a king cobra braid, I did one similar to that by putting a cobra braid on, then cobra braiding overtop of it


some refer to it as the King Cobra, it a Cobra Braid that has a Cobra Braid on top of it....


----------



## Krypt Keeper

Thanks for the help Iceman with the videos. I did use the videos several times to hep me figure out where I kept going wrong. 

Looked all over Saturday while out for paracord and didn't find any. Did find some 1/8th inch camo cord in 50ft rolls to attempt. Will have to see about ordering some online.

My fingers are killing me now sides of my index fingers are burning. I spent over 2 hours on my first one as I kept getting interupted and would mess up and have to undo a few inches and redo. Used some shrink tubing on the ends and it looks so good.

Second one went alot smoother on the diamond braid but messed up my cobra braid several times. Also made a little keyring one out of some extra cord.

would have taken pics but it was 11pm when I finished and was too tired to find my camera. 

Dave


----------



## GimpyArcher

*Knots*

I'm not an expert, so please correct me if I get this wrong, but here is what I think the 3 different knots are from left to right:

Left = Snake
Middle = Cobra
Right = Half-Hitch


----------



## Docbar

Bowhunt160's said:


> Can anyone tell me what the name of the braid on the bottom is or how to do it? Thanks!!




The braid on the bottom is a half hitch braid. its just doing half hitches over the two core strands.


----------



## Krypt Keeper

here are some pics of my first try only using what I could find this past weekend.

then did the little key fob thing

and made the 2nd wrist sling I actually used a piece of my stock wrist sling and used it as the spine on the cobra braid. Also wanted more cobra braid on the 2nd one so I extended it a couple inches. Burned the ends and used heat shrink on the diamond braid and just cut the ends close and melted them on the cobra braid. 

Thanks again Iceman, 

Dave


----------



## Iceman2383

looks real good man!


----------



## PaCritter

I did it!!!

You DA MAN:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## smoking x

Regarding pic of the tan and green sling. It is a half-hitch style knot. I just used 4 strands as standard. I used the two outer strands to tie the half hitch over the center two strands. The half-hitch is easier to tie even than the cobra. Tip though...don't crank the knots tight like you would on a cobra weave. It's hard to keep the sling even as is. It's obvious I need more practice. :wink: i posted a close up so you can see the knot detail better. Next on the list to learn is the snake braid.


----------



## Kuriga

Well, here's my attempt. Worked out real well. I went diamond braid, to cobra, back to diamond. I made it not too flashy because I am hunting with it. Turns out it matched my sight housing ring very well.








/IMG]

Thanks for the videos.


----------



## Iceman2383

Very cool lookin sling man! great job!


----------



## cdegeeter

Here my first sling....Not too bad....


----------



## Curry

*Ready to give it a try!*

I ordered the paracord from and army surplus store and now I am ready to give this a try. Hope it comes out good!


----------



## Cajun83

Curry said:


> I ordered the paracord from and army surplus store and now I am ready to give this a try. Hope it comes out good!


It may take you a few tries to get it going but remember, TIGHT IS GOOD. Your fingers will be sore after doing one but that means it is good and tight. 

If you mess up (make a couple braids too loose, forget the pattern... whatever), undo it and start again. You won't be able to tell that the para was previously braided and it is worth stopping, going back and starting back before you messed it up in the end.

Don't forget to post pics!


----------



## UT Elk Stalker

Thanks Iceman for posting the vid's. I am looking forward to the string demo next.

I finished my first sling this morning. I'm hooked! It looks great. No I have all kinds of color combos to try out.

Also I want to try the half hitch but am a little confused on how to start it. if someone has pictures fo the start that would help clear things up for me.


----------



## smoking x

I'll try to post some pics tomorrow am maybe on the half hitch. I just do the regular diamond braid, do one cobra knot to hold it in place (seems to transition to half-hitch nicer), then take one of the two colors you want on the half hitch and tie a square knot over the center two colors. Alternate to the other color and tie a square knot. Keep alternating and you will see how easy it is. Pull it tight but don't crank on it otherwise it will start to twist up. Keep pushing the knots up toward the top to keep them snug together. Finish it with a cobra knot and back to your diamond braid to finish out your sling. Hope this help even though I know a picture is worth a thousand words.



UT Elk Stalker said:


> Thanks Iceman for posting the vid's. I am looking forward to the string demo next.
> 
> I finished my first sling this morning. I'm hooked! It looks great. No I have all kinds of color combos to try out.
> 
> Also I want to try the half hitch but am a little confused on how to start it. if someone has pictures fo the start that would help clear things up for me.


----------



## Brian811

I would also like to learn how to do the half hitch method. And thanks for the videos:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## jlnel

nice sling


----------



## Burgess65

so where would be a good place to buy the parachord and the material for the wrist sling bracket?? i know this was asked earlier but could walmart or some local craft store sell it??


----------



## CPinWV

Burgess65 said:


> so where would be a good place to buy the parachord and the material for the wrist sling bracket?? i know this was asked earlier but could walmart or some local craft store sell it??


ebay is where I get mine....Our Walmart does not carry it...


----------



## Iceman2383

Burgess65 said:


> so where would be a good place to buy the parachord and the material for the wrist sling bracket?? i know this was asked earlier but could walmart or some local craft store sell it??


I get all of mine from eBay as well...but I'm assuming that you're a get it now and not tomorrow kinda guy lol....a local camping/outdoor store might have the nylon paracord...either that or an army navy surplus store...as far as the wrist brackets, you can probably call a local leather worker and see if you can pick through the remnants


----------



## GOLFCRAZY

Burgess65 said:


> so where would be a good place to buy the parachord and the material for the wrist sling bracket?? i know this was asked earlier but could walmart or some local craft store sell it??


supplycaptain.com for me.:thumbs_up

John


----------



## B&B archers

*Thanks Mate*

Iceman2383
Thank you for your video's on the slings, our club held a 2 day zone 3d shoot on the weekend and in the mutidraw raffle prize's there were 5 bow slings made possible by your videos and the people that won them were really happy with them, so keep up the good vids and thanks for contributing to our club (I bet those who profit and knocked you give nothing back to archery clubs)


----------



## lilbowhunter

Iceman
Thanks for the info. The 3rd one is my favorite as well. Appreciate the post.:wink:


----------



## bowhntng4evr

*Thanks*

Great information on making your own slings. I have made 5 so far and they look great. I can't see spending $12 in my local archery shop for one that don't look near as good. Thanks for a great tutorial on how to make wrist slings. Some individuals just feel threatened by you showing others how to make them. I have seen others out there being sold for $12, and don't look like yours do.


----------



## kdogmcg

Here's my last one. I have made 2 others. The 550 is ACU camo from supply captain. The leather I cut from a belt i picked up at Goodwill for 3 bucks (of which I got 4 brackets out of). In hind sight, i could have made the bracket a good bit shorter.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Love the vids. 

However, I would love to see an instructional video on how to make this one:


----------



## kdogmcg

I found a small side release buckle and made this bracelet out of 8' of paracord. At least i will have some recourse if i forget my gear hoist rope.


----------



## turkeyzkiller

Great vids IceMan


----------



## seespotrun

Great videos!! and very cool !


----------



## dkinne87

Thanks for sharing the video's are awesome.


----------



## cheezy74

*diy W S*

Big up to you.this day an age we need more men like you out there because times are hard.you saved me $20 bucks so thank you.also i loved the dobe iv got a warlock and he eats like a horse. So do what feels wright


----------



## ChargerSarge

*I've been busy!*

Here's two bowslings and 5 keychains I made...the sling on the bow is cobra stitch from end to end with copper wire inside to stiffen it so it does not rest against my hand. The keychains I made to give to friends and family. It took a while to get used to the braiding patterns but I find it pretty easy now! Thanks Iceman!


----------



## Made-In-TX

kdogmcg said:


> I found a small side release buckle and made this bracelet out of 8' of paracord. At least i will have some recourse if i forget my gear hoist rope.


I saw these on e-bay and have been trying to find how to tie the 55 cord into the buckle. How did you do that? Looks sweet.

I'm about to head down to the military surplus store in the next few minutes to stock up on some cord. I used to have a TON of this stuff when I got out of the Marine Corps and wound up using it on most everything I possibly could. LOL.

Thanks Iceman for another great vid.


----------



## chckwgn

look up para cord snake braid on youtube it'll show you how to do it


----------



## dreamchaser

Buckeeboy said:


> Iceman
> Is there a fomula to figure out the ratio for how much you need for what ever length one is trying to make? I'm trying to make a bino sling with the diamond braid and dont know how much para cord I'll need. Any suggestions?
> Thanks


I saw another vid on youtube that said a foot of cord per inch. I think that is a little bit of an over estimate, but that is better than not having enough. 

Iceman
Like I said in your PM :thumbs_up

For all you duck and goose hunters, think "Lanyards". Very easy if you get this down. If you need help with drops or what ever PM me and I will do what I can.

ICEMAN Keep up the good work

Dreamchaser


----------



## Joe'Bronco

Built my first one today out of 3mm climbing rope... Its a bit thicker than i wanted but not bad for my first one :darkbeer:


----------



## Joe'Bronco

Double Post


----------



## zdbowhunter

*My First Wrist Sling*

I made it black and orange cuz i have a bengal and they are black and orange.


----------



## kdogmcg

Made-In-TX said:


> I saw these on e-bay and have been trying to find how to tie the 55 cord into the buckle. How did you do that? Looks sweet.
> 
> I'm about to head down to the military surplus store in the next few minutes to stock up on some cord. I used to have a TON of this stuff when I got out of the Marine Corps and wound up using it on most everything I possibly could. LOL.
> 
> Thanks Iceman for another great vid.


fold the cord in the middle (about 1' per inch of finished bracelet) put loop through buckle and pull ends through loop (larks head) put loose ends through other side of buckle and set to finished length. You now have 2 strands spanning the buckles that you can cobra braid around. The finished product will be one continouous strand, so you can have a length cord in a pinch. for a fatter braclet (and longer length of cord) use 2x as much and cobra over the cobra when you hit the other side. This is often referred to as a "king cobra" .


----------



## Made-In-TX

kdogmcg said:


> fold the cord in the middle (about 1' per inch of finished bracelet) put loop through buckle and pull ends through loop (larks head) put loose ends through other side of buckle and set to finished length. You now have 2 strands spanning the buckles that you can cobra braid around. The finished product will be one continouous strand, so you can have a length cord in a pinch. for a fatter braclet (and longer length of cord) use 2x as much and cobra over the cobra when you hit the other side. This is often referred to as a "king cobra" .



Thanks kdog. I found a couple sets of buckles the other day and plan on giving this a shot sometime this week when I get a chance. :darkbeer:


----------



## ILOVE3D

*sling*

These are so neat, I can't wait to get some paracord and try some myself. Thanks so much Iceman, its people like you on AT that are willing to share information to the rest of us to let us help ourselves. Thanks again.:thumbs_up


----------



## notanuby

*people need to learn*

I saw this and went to utoob and made a cupple of slings it was fun. but all thoes people that think you are tacking there bisness need to realise that varry few people will make and sell them with enuf volume to touch them.
I know this for a fact because in the last 5or6 years me and my son-in-law have maid about 3 million dolars in re habing houses and unconvinchanal (not illegl) financing. people ask us what or how we did it and we tell them and there eye glass over and mentaly say i can:t do that , so after we loose them thay say you need put it in a book, so my son-in-law did nobody will pay 20$ for the info that cost us 6 years and ???20 or 25 k in resurchs to compile. that is why most good ideas are safe from most of the people out there (PS spelling is are not my strong point)


----------



## dmgiss

You have enemies? Good. That means you've stood up for something, sometime in your life." - Winston Churchill


----------



## jakejohnson

All of the info in this thread is greatly appreciated. Does anyone have any info on how to complete the "half-hitch"? Thanks


----------



## Made-In-TX

dmgiss said:


> You have enemies? Good. That means you've stood up for something, sometime in your life." - Winston Churchill


I love this quote!


----------



## BackwoodsBandit

Man there sure is a lot of these things on ebay now.


----------



## kbuck

Thanks, my wife is making one for me now.


----------



## Iceman2383

I LOVE IT!!!!! That's a great Churchill quote too. :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## herm25

So I have been trying like crazy, driving myself insane for last 5 hours I can not get the diamond braid to work for me


----------



## goldfishfighter

Ice Man thanks for the vids I like trying to make my own stuff....
and for the cry baby there are some people that prefer to buy.............


----------



## Iceman2383

herm25 said:


> So I have been trying like crazy, driving myself insane for last 5 hours I can not get the diamond braid to work for me


You'll get it....trust me, just keep going, the first inch or so looks like crap, then it looks like it should, when you finally get it, you'll be slappin yourself in the head lol


----------



## Cajun83

herm25 said:


> So I have been trying like crazy, driving myself insane for last 5 hours I can not get the diamond braid to work for me


Also to add, if your fingertips feel like they are gonna rip off of the bone... pull a little bit tighter. lol

It just comes down to consistency in the end. I have been doing them for a while now and the first inch or so still looks like crap on most of them. I just cut that section off before doing the shrink tubing.


----------



## mathews95

thanks for videos i have alredy been making them for pro shops and im in the process of making a deal with scheels,oh ya and i made a sholder sling like the primos one for my PE teacher today.


----------



## dmgiss

*Keep up the good work!!*

One does evil enough when one does nothing good. ~German Proverb


----------



## jason88

herm25 said:


> So I have been trying like crazy, driving myself insane for last 5 hours I can not get the diamond braid to work for me


under 2 over 1,pull tight,under 2 over 1,pull tight 
took me awhile too,you'll get it


----------



## herm25

Iceman2383 said:


> You'll get it....trust me, just keep going, the first inch or so looks like crap, then it looks like it should, when you finally get it, you'll be slappin yourself in the head lol


I got it today, my problem was i only had one color last night today picked up some more and it was just too easy.... so i started slappin myself in the head!
i posted a picture of it in it's own thread " my first wrist sling" .. thanks for the detailed instructions.... i will only get better I know can't wait to make one that i can spend some quality time on and make just how i want it


----------



## dmgiss

*my diy wrist sling*

thx iceman... keep it up!!


----------



## Tradbow Guy

I dont see you hurting anyone's business as I figure most of the people who would take the time to make these for themselves rather then come up off the 15$ arent the type of people who would have came up off the 15$ anyways lol. For me, im just to damn lazy to go through all that when it comes to a wrist sling i'd rather pay the 15$.


----------



## born-2-hunt

really cool thanx for the info been wondering how to do that


----------



## crburge

Just wanted to give Iceman2383 a BIG thank you for the video. I had to send my bow in to have the limbs changed and my sling fell apart when I took it off the bow. I was waiting on my bow to get back before I bought a new sling and saw your video before I bought one. Lucky me!! Got the cord in yesterday and finished my sling tonight. I for one appreciate your efforts. Keep it up!!


----------



## Frederick D. Be

*Thanks*

This is great...thanks!


----------



## stefan48

*Thanks*

Really appreciate your videos, made 3 wrist slings so far, one for me and 2 for my hunting buddies. Was thinking about making a lanyard for my rangefinder next, any tips?


----------



## hoytusaproelite

*Bump*

bump. Saving this


----------



## BackwoodsBandit

Finally took some pics of my slings that I made since watching this video.


----------



## Iceman2383

very cool...looks like you have been busy!


----------



## kpcoupe

*you are what archery is about*

I think your videos were great I have watched all of your videos on you tube. now I am making them for all of my friends that have been good to me and at no charge!! keep it up. i have also been experimenting on some changes like using the diamond braid and then going straight in to the cobra weave then back to diamond it turns out a little slimmer. 

And one funny thing I have a min pincher and he thinks he is a big dog. LOL


----------



## kpcoupe

*here is some leather work*

what do you guys think? it is only half way done!!!


----------



## BackwoodsBandit

kpcoupe said:


> what do you guys think? it is only half way done!!!


im always partial to flames. i have them on my whole forearm.


----------



## Iceman2383

kpcoupe said:


> what do you guys think? it is only half way done!!!


that's thinkin outside the box! very cool!


----------



## kpcoupe

*finished product*

finished product.


----------



## xdamagexx

lets see it on your bow please....


----------



## blazeC2

Haha I just watched these videos and now I am running all over town trying to round up some paracord and leather so I can make me a sling this weekend. No luck yet. I am going to Bass Pro this weekend so maybe they have some cord. I know Ebay has this stuff but I don't deal much on Ebay.

Anyway Awesome videos! Don't let the man bring you down


----------



## Cajun83

blazeC2 said:


> Haha I just watched these videos and now I am running all over town trying to round up some paracord and leather so I can make me a sling this weekend. No luck yet. I am going to Bass Pro this weekend so maybe they have some cord. I know Ebay has this stuff but I don't deal much on Ebay.
> 
> Anyway Awesome videos! Don't let the man bring you down


Try army surplus for the cord in the basic white, black and OD green. I had to order online to get the cord in the good colors though. Got the leather from Tandy Leather Factory in the form of a belt blank.


----------



## Iceman2383

blazeC2 said:


> Haha I just watched these videos and now I am running all over town trying to round up some paracord and leather so I can make me a sling this weekend. No luck yet. I am going to Bass Pro this weekend so maybe they have some cord. I know Ebay has this stuff but I don't deal much on Ebay.
> 
> Anyway Awesome videos! Don't let the man bring you down


Even try a camping/hiking supply store, they usually have paracord. No one is bringin me down man! if anything, i try harder to make people mad LMFAO!!!


----------



## shinobi3

*videos*

Hey really appreciate your videos I can't wait to get started on the wrist slings....you also got me lookin hard at those FOBS!!!!...thanks again


----------



## Cajun83

shinobi3 said:


> Hey really appreciate your videos I can't wait to get started on the wrist slings....you also got me lookin hard at those FOBS!!!!...thanks again


That's the same way he got me... lol


----------



## Iceman2383

shinobi3 said:


> Hey really appreciate your videos I can't wait to get started on the wrist slings....you also got me lookin hard at those FOBS!!!!...thanks again





Cajun83 said:


> That's the same way he got me... lol


you guys are totally welcome...and I know Caj loves his FOBs, tell you what shinobi...you order FOBs and tell them that I sent you, and IF you don't like them- I WILL BUY YOU VANES OF YOUR CHOICE....That is how confident i am in them. :darkbeer:


----------



## Cajun83

Iceman2383 said:


> you guys are totally welcome...and I know Caj loves his FOBs, tell you what shinobi...you order FOBs and tell them that I sent you, and IF you don't like them- I WILL BUY YOU VANES OF YOUR CHOICE....That is how confident i am in them. :darkbeer:


and if they are standard size fobs and you don't like em... i'll buy the fobs from you (no matter the color). 

man... these things must really suck huh... it's not like any of the FOB users are confident in them or anything... lol


----------



## shinobi3

Hey that sounds good......I just did a test run on the sling and it didnt quite turn out but I know what I did wrong so......plus I used a little thicker stuff then paracord it was kinda hard...cant wait to get some real paracord..Iceman are you located in Kentucky like Kenny(I love that guys viedos as well)just wondering Im near Louisville


----------



## ryersonhill

Hey here's to switching to FOB'S, i have converted my Hyperlite and My Monster, one more left to get a rest for and all three will be done, next its off to Battledrum for a Custom Wrap, thanks Iceman for sparking my Interest in the FOB's one more to go and the Bitz is headed for Ebay see ya!


----------



## Iceman2383

shinobi3 said:


> Hey that sounds good......I just did a test run on the sling and it didnt quite turn out but I know what I did wrong so......plus I used a little thicker stuff then paracord it was kinda hard...cant wait to get some real paracord..Iceman are you located in Kentucky like Kenny(I love that guys viedos as well)just wondering Im near Louisville


Kenny's a good buddy of mine, but i actually live in Western New York...and NO i don't live anywhere near the city, I hate the city, been there once and don't plan on ever going back, I drive a truck, I eat red meat, and I live in the boonies man lol...sorry for the explaination, but i get that ALL THE TIME...."Oh.....you live in New York huh?" lol


----------



## Cajun83

Iceman2383 said:


> Kenny's a good buddy of mine, but i actually live in New York



New york huh... always wanted to see a broadway show.






haha...


----------



## shinobi3

I live in Indiana but no one ever knows the city I live in so I always say louisville because everyone seems to know where that is...Hey I know what your saying about the city I work in a hospital in Louisville tryin to move out a little more in the countrey though... originally fro TN...red meat is good :RockOn:


----------



## gindog1

Iceman... Thanks


----------



## shinobi3

*sling*

Well heres one that I finished besides the leather.....


----------



## Bambam26

What size leather punch do you guys use?


----------



## X-force09

Thanks for the great idea. I have made two of them already for me and my brother. They look great and look a lot sturdier and make me feel better knowing that i made them rather than some poor kid in china.


----------



## BackwoodsBandit

Bambam26 said:


> What size leather punch do you guys use?


I use 5/16


----------



## Bambam26

Thanks


----------



## blazeC2

Well guys I made my first sling Friday night and it turned out AWESOME. I'm too lazy to post pics, plus you guys have all seen/made one. Just wanted to say thanks again, Iceman. Except now I will have to make them for half my family cause they want one too


----------



## Ambesi

DitchTiger said:


> I turn the diamond braid into the crown sinnet. It's pretty easy when you get it down, just really time consuming since you fold the cord on itself over and over....so how to do it.
> 
> Braid your diamond as you normally would. When you feel like you have enough pick up your braid and place it in between your middle and ring fingers. (palm up so the diamond braid hangs towards the ground from your hand. Then follow the pics.


Iceman - Thank you for posting your videos! You rock! :rock:

DitchTiger - Thank you for posting your instructions on the crown sinnet! I like the softer feel of this and I've made two now. Just wanted to say how much I appreciate you taking the time to do this. :thumb:


----------



## tlcarothers

Looks cool, I should send you a pic of the Z7 sling I made w/ leather bracket.


----------



## JDS-1

Part three intro.. :jaw:


:chortle: :lol:


----------



## Horses&Hunting

Iceman where at in WNY if you don't mind me asking? I've been looking for that cord but can't find it anywheres. I can't order online as I have no CC. I've been saving to buy a sling but after what you said about people bashing you. Makes me second thinks that. If you were to sell one, what would you charge? Just wondering is all. Thanks


----------



## Iceman2383

Horses&Hunting said:


> Iceman where at in WNY if you don't mind me asking? I've been looking for that cord but can't find it anywheres. I can't order online as I have no CC. I've been saving to buy a sling but after what you said about people bashing you. Makes me second thinks that. If you were to sell one, what would you charge? Just wondering is all. Thanks


As much as i would like to tell you where my house is....i'm afraid that i'll get a cinder block thrown through my window lmao...i can tell you that i live not too far (30 min) from Gander Mountain- i have found paracord there, I have also gone to Uncle Sam's Army Navy Surplus store in Buffalo. I would love to make you one, but i am super busy with the house (we just bought it in October) and I'm leaving for a Bear Hunt in June, so i am getting ready for that...if you don't mind waiting about 3 months lol, we can talk about it.


----------



## Horses&Hunting

LOL. I understand completely. I pass gander mountain when we go to pa. I'll have to stop in to check em out. We live out near Olean NY. Probably heard of it. Small town for sure. lol 3 months, not a bad wait time lol. Hey good luck on the bear hunt. Keep us updated on your big kill.


----------



## Iceman2383

Horses&Hunting said:


> LOL. I understand completely. I pass gander mountain when we go to pa. I'll have to stop in to check em out. We live out near Olean NY. Probably heard of it. Small town for sure. lol 3 months, not a bad wait time lol. Hey good luck on the bear hunt. Keep us updated on your big kill.


Olean, small world. I own 170 acres in Belfast


----------



## Horses&Hunting

Wow it really is a small world. I go there just for amish cookies. lol. That little stand on the corner of 305 and 19. Dang good cookies I tell ya. Didn't realize there were guys on here that were so close to where I live. Very cool.


----------



## Iceman2383

Horses&Hunting said:


> Wow it really is a small world. I go there just for amish cookies. lol. That little stand on the corner of 305 and 19. Dang good cookies I tell ya. Didn't realize there were guys on here that were so close to where I live. Very cool.


i pass that every time....about 10 minutes from my place, know where Ramsey Rd. is?


----------



## Horses&Hunting

Yep I know it. Not to far from black creek if you take Tibbetts Hill rd. I know it cause of a couple of auctions I went to while back. Next time you go through there and the amish are out, you gotta try the chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Iceman2383

I'm there all the time, my land is on Ramsey Rd. I actually traded a wrist sling to an amish kid for some chocolate chip cookies...he was checkin out my bow and asked where to get one...had to give it to him.


----------



## Horses&Hunting

That was nice of you. Yeah those amish kids are a hoot. Have you got a turkey yet at your place? I'm having one heck of a time trying to bag one. I was thinking about going down to hanging bog. Heard that is a good area for turkey. You have any insight of that place? I've been there a few time for deer but never got anything.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Here are the two I have made so far. 

For my Maxxis 35 with black riser camo limbs.

















For my Brothers Maxxis 31 in full APG Camo.

















Thanks Iceman!


----------



## Chargett

*Nice!!!*

Finished 4 different wrist slings today. I made one just like the one in the vids, one with 550 Diamond and finished with a micro Cobra. Looks really good! I'll post pics soon.

PS - My wife walked in as I was making them and asked, "Why are you making friendship bracelets?" :set1_rolf2:

I almost fell over I was laughing so hard!

Thanks again for the vids!


----------



## bigchop

i started making'em your you tube vids were great help. thnx for sharing your knowledge


----------



## Can't get right

*Great videos*

This is great. I ordered 7 different colors in 50'. This is what I have made so far. 










Thanks Ice man


----------



## whackadeer

I really want to try this. Does anyone know where to get paracord in or near Ft. Wayne, In.


----------



## bradbow

*cool*

Here are a few that i have done.


----------



## 72Beetle

Here are a few of mine:










































































I will post more later.


----------



## GimpyArcher

72beetle you've been busy. They look great!. I really like the sling with the skulls. Where do you get them?


----------



## 72Beetle

GimpyArcher said:


> 72beetle you've been busy. They look great!. I really like the sling with the skulls. Where do you get them?


I will locate the link and post it. The bigger skulls are what I used to tie knife lanyards, their eyes glow in the dark. Some can be found on Ebay search for skull beads. Those are the only ones I have pics of I have made a ton of them for friends. Mine tend to be a little more than just a simle flat or cobra braid.


























Though some are just exactly that:


----------



## neo71665

I'm not the only one putting skulls on mine, lol. I got mine off ebay also, the site I listed earlier for the cord also has skull beads.


----------



## 72Beetle

neo71665 said:


> I'm not the only one putting skulls on mine, lol. I got mine off ebay also, the site I listed earlier for the cord also has skull beads.


I do not remember where I got mine had them awhile. I put the glow powder in some epoxy to get the eye to glow. I been using them for a few years it can be a great look on some things.


----------



## BigRed1439

thanxs IceMan loved the videos i really liked the 3rd one there is people always hateing the fact cause they are scared of looseing bussiness but the prices on things are just plain stupid an no reason for being that high ... but i would rather have these words come out of my mouth i made this .... thanxs again IceMan cant wait to see what else you come up with


----------



## BigRed1439

thats bad azz good work


----------



## 72Beetle

BigRed1439 said:


> thats bad azz good work


Thank you for the compliment. I will have to post some pic of the other stuff I have done with cord.


----------



## BigRed1439

on your skulls what all kind cN you get an wear it be cool if you can get deer skulls are something...


----------



## Iceman2383

BigRed1439 said:


> on your skulls what all kind cN you get an wear it be cool if you can get deer skulls are something...


Good luck man....i looked EVERYWHERE lol. I did something like that too but i used coyote claws and antler tips instead of skull beads. You can get so creative with these things, the options are literally endless, i recently did one that had an antler burr with a deer track scribed in it...turned out pretty cool


----------



## 72Beetle

BigRed1439 said:


> on your skulls what all kind cN you get an wear it be cool if you can get deer skulls are something...


Found the link to the skulls here are the ones I had used

http://stores.ebay.com/The-Masiello-Charm_Charms_W0QQ_fsubZ2QQ_sidZ4325953?_nkw=skull&submit=Search


----------



## neo71665

Where I got my skull beads. Mine is on a hunting bow and I didn't want cold metal beads around my wrist in the winter.

http://shop.ebay.com/churchcats/m.h...kw=&_osacat=0&bkBtn=&_trksid=p3911.m270.l1313


----------



## B.Hunt

Thanks or the videos. I am going to get some para cord and try this. :darkbeer:


----------



## Rytera X

Thanks Iceman I've just made 1 for my Alein X from glow in the dark green and dark olive pretty damn sexy thanks alot:darkbeer:


----------



## mistabud

good slings. we made some single point slings like these for our rifles when we were in iraq


----------



## Brian811

ttt... Nice looking slings guys:thumbs_up


----------



## Greenstick

First, I'd like to say a big thanks to Iceman for sharing his knowledge. Knowledge is power and power to the People! Can you imagine if the first farmer or metalworker did not pass on their knowledge to others? 

Also, here is a photo of the my wrist sling that you helped me create. Thanks! Your videos are top notch! :thumbs_up


----------



## aberg

I have been looking at this thread for about five months now and I finally decided I NEED to get some para cord!


----------



## Cajun83

Ok, need a refresher... been a while since I did this... what length of each cord do we start with... and what are the finished dimensions again? (Was going to measure mine but it is all formed perfectly to my bow finally... and I don't want to undo it. lol)

Am I remembering right for the finished length, 7 inches of diamond braid, then 6 inches of snake braid finished up with 7 inches of diamond? I seem to remember starting with like 60 inches of two strands and half that of the other two... but can't remember for sure. 

If anyone reads this... help me out here!

NVM! Found THEGENERAL's post on it. Start with two strands 50" and two 25"... I was close.


----------



## ryersonhill

aberg said:


> I have been looking at this thread for about five months now and I finally decided I NEED to get some para cord!


supplycaptain.com is a great place


----------



## MOhunter13

*Pm*

PM Sent to you!!!!


----------



## cdegeeter

whackadeer said:


> I really want to try this. Does anyone know where to get paracord in or near Ft. Wayne, In.


ebay


----------



## Raymond 1

*Shoulder Sling*

How can I make a shoulder sling like these and attach it to my rifle? Do I need the rifle sling clips before I start? If anyone has pictures or info, you can email me also.
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## JMalli

Iceman2383 - I posted a comment on your YouTube videos page. Great videos! I appreciate the information. I've made several slings now and am starting to experiment with a few more braids. It would be great if you could make a video showing the 1/2 hitch braid I have seen on some slings. Thanks again and keep making great videos!


----------



## Romad816

wow... this is exactly what I have been looking for! THANKS!


----------



## imadragonkeeper

*Braiding*

Hey Iceman - great thread! I have been braiding and making custom horse stuff for over 20 years and I learned a few macrame knots back in junior high but I loved the refresher. Been practicing with satin rattail cord that I had laying around since I haven't ordered my paracord yet. The satin cord looks really pretty but it is very limp so not very good for sling use.

I am thinking about making a replacement wrist strap for my release - anyone done one? Since it will be for me I can make it the exact size I need and use the buckles like they use for the survival bracelets but I need to figure out how I want to attach my release. How is the paracord as far as stretch - do they stretch some over time/if they get wet or will it remain unchanged?

Awesome looking slings everyone - I love being able to make my own stuff! That is how I started making stuff for my horses and now I can use that experience to make stuff for my other favorite hobby - archery!

Just for kicks here are some custom headstalls I made for customers - using turks head/pineapple knots and ring knots


----------



## jediknight1818

*Thanks Man*

Just picked up some all purpose nylon rope from walmart for $1.00. Looks like the same stuff as paracord. Im gonna give this a try, thanks for the vids man!


----------



## Iceman2383

Raymond 1 said:


> How can I make a shoulder sling like these and attach it to my rifle? Do I need the rifle sling clips before I start? If anyone has pictures or info, you can email me also.
> Thanks,
> Raymond


oh man...make sure you have A LOT of paracord. The only way that I can see this happening is feeding the paracord through the sling clips and just start the cobra weave, you're not going to be able to adjust the length, but it would make a killer sling. Just an FYI, if you use 2 strands of paracord, then do the cobra over it, for every 1" of cobra- you need 1' of paracord...you're gonna be there for days lol....but I wanna see pics, Good luck!!


----------



## Iceman2383

imadragonkeeper said:


> Hey Iceman - great thread! I have been braiding and making custom horse stuff for over 20 years and I learned a few macrame knots back in junior high but I loved the refresher. Been practicing with satin rattail cord that I had laying around since I haven't ordered my paracord yet. The satin cord looks really pretty but it is very limp so not very good for sling use.
> 
> I am thinking about making a replacement wrist strap for my release - anyone done one? Since it will be for me I can make it the exact size I need and use the buckles like they use for the survival bracelets but I need to figure out how I want to attach my release. How is the paracord as far as stretch - do they stretch some over time/if they get wet or will it remain unchanged?
> 
> Awesome looking slings everyone - I love being able to make my own stuff! That is how I started making stuff for my horses and now I can use that experience to make stuff for my other favorite hobby - archery!
> 
> Just for kicks here are some custom headstalls I made for customers - using turks head/pineapple knots and ring knots


Those are too cool, you could really get into some custom rifle sling making too...that would be bad azz


----------



## imadragonkeeper

*Thanks!*

Interesting idea Iceman hadn't thought about that...I've done belts and dog collars over the years so a rifle sling wouldn't be too different. I might have to give that a try!


----------



## Iceman2383

imadragonkeeper said:


> Interesting idea Iceman hadn't thought about that...I've done belts and dog collars over the years so a rifle sling wouldn't be too different. I might have to give that a try!


Let me know if you do, I would definately be in the market for one or two!!


----------



## Mapes3

Awesome! ten times better than the $10 ones you buy at the store. My twin and i made one for each of us, then he made some and sold them to some friends! Thanks for the Sweet Idea!


----------



## Mapes3

Where did you get that regular camo paracord? our army surplus(only place around me that has paracord) only has desert camo.



IrkedCitizen said:


> Here are the two I have made so far.
> 
> For my Maxxis 35 with black riser camo limbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my Brothers Maxxis 31 in full APG Camo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Iceman!


----------



## IrkedCitizen

It was at my local army surplus. I bought the last ten feet or so they had. I would have bought more of it at the time if they had more. I think it was called woodlands camo or something like that. 

I can go check and see if they got any more in stock if you want?


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Dang double post.


----------



## GREENBALL

*Strap*

Thank you, this is awesome, now I have a new hobby and sommething to do.


----------



## hexed775

*to hell with the haters....*

It seems like the haters have too much free time. Instead of emailing you w/ their gripes they should be thinking of ways to improve what they have or come up w/ another original idea to market. How many other diy vids are out there explaining how to do things. Where did your haters get their ideas from anyhow?

Keep up the good work Iceman. Thanks for the vids, I plan on making a few for myself & my boys in the near future.:thumbs_up


----------



## Iceman2383

hexed775 said:


> It seems like the haters have too much free time. Instead of emailing you w/ their gripes they should be thinking of ways to improve what they have or come up w/ another original idea to market. How many other diy vids are out there explaining how to do things. Where did your haters get their ideas from anyhow?
> 
> Keep up the good work Iceman. Thanks for the vids, I plan on making a few for myself & my boys in the near future.:thumbs_up


:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Mapes3

here is a few i just made today. Lost my main job, and needed something to do. The local army surplus is willing to sell them as well!


----------



## Mossy Oak-X

Thanks for the videos B4e! :cheers: I joined AT to find someone to buy a sling from and ran across this thread and decided to use the paracord I had to make one. Now my brother wants me to buy some red and black cord so that I can make him one. Now that i've got the cobra down decent I need to figure out how to make the snake braid.

The one I made is not the best but I think it pretty good for a first try. I did learn that you need to use at least two colors to give it a little "pop".


----------



## dubllung4

Great vids and tutorials!! I watched some of your other videos on fob's and also really enjoyed them. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Iceman2383

Mossy Oak-X said:


> Thanks for the videos B4e! :cheers: I joined AT to find someone to buy a sling from and ran across this thread and decided to use the paracord I had to make one. Now my brother wants me to buy some red and black cord so that I can make him one. Now that i've got the cobra down decent I need to figure out how to make the snake braid.
> 
> The one I made is not the best but I think it pretty good for a first try. I did learn that you need to use at least two colors to give it a little "pop".


I'm glad I was able to save you some $$...looks great! keep up the good work, the more you do it and play with colors, the cooler they become :darkbeer:


----------



## Iceman2383

dubllung4 said:


> Great vids and tutorials!! I watched some of your other videos on fob's and also really enjoyed them. Keep up the good work!


awesome...thanks for watching!


----------



## Can't get right

Iceman, I think I'm developing a habit. I made 4 wrist slings and have moved on to duck call and whistle lanyards. Next is dog collars. 

If anyone is interested I get my cord from VTARMYNAVY.COM they have a ton of colors and lengths. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Twitch

I don't know if this supplier has been posted before but they have lots of colors, pretty good prices, and free shipping to the lower 48.

http://rotokid.sosakonline.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1


----------



## Mapes3

where did you get the belt blanks iceman?


----------



## Cajun83

Mapes3 said:


> where did you get the belt blanks iceman?


There is a Tandy Leather Supply in Grand Rapids MI. 

They have all the belt blanks you could want (and the tools you will need)

If not you can just do an ebay search for belt blanks.


----------



## Mapes3

ok thanks. yah i didnt know if he got it like at a hobby store or something, because i cant find them anywhere



Cajun83 said:


> There is a Tandy Leather Supply in Grand Rapids MI.
> 
> They have all the belt blanks you could want (and the tools you will need)
> 
> If not you can just do an ebay search for belt blanks.


----------



## LiteSpeed1

I happen to have a Serial Numbers matching Limited Edition Iceman sling. It is top notch!


----------



## billygoat1

Iceman
I followed your videos on how to make the bow sling they were easy to follow, so I made two one for me and one for my sons bow thanks again it was fun and I cannot wait to see what else you show us. thanks again tim


----------



## Iceman2383

LiteSpeed1 said:


> I happen to have a Serial Numbers matching Limited Edition Iceman sling. It is top notch!


:cheers: You helped me out with a project...i give you something in return...sorry it took so long though


----------



## LiteSpeed1

Iceman2383 said:


> :cheers: You helped me out with a project...i give you something in return...sorry it took so long though


Thanks again John, it was well worth the wait.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

LiteSpeed1 said:


> I happen to have a Serial Numbers matching Limited Edition Iceman sling. It is top notch!





Iceman2383 said:


> :cheers: You helped me out with a project...i give you something in return...sorry it took so long though





LiteSpeed1 said:


> Thanks again John, it was well worth the wait.


Pictures are required!


----------



## therster

*Thank you*

I watched the videos. Thank you for the good tutorial. I am now able to braid para cord and make all sorts of things. Thank you.


----------



## Mapes3

new gun and archery shop opened up! i talked to the owner last night about selling the slings. He said Yes! they are better than the ones that people normally buy, so he said hed be more than happy to sell them for me! 
Thanks Iceman!


----------



## Iceman2383

Mapes3 said:


> new gun and archery shop opened up! i talked to the owner last night about selling the slings. He said Yes! they are better than the ones that people normally buy, so he said hed be more than happy to sell them for me!
> Thanks Iceman!


I will gladly accept a kickback :teeth: LMAO, jk...good for you!


----------



## abianca99

Great info. I can't believe I have bought these in the past. I will be be making a new one as soon as I get materials.


----------



## Mapes3

abianca99 said:


> Great info. I can't believe I have bought these in the past. I will be be making a new one as soon as I get materials.


My recommendation is that if you still have one, use that leather instead of looking around for any. or just go to goodwill and get a leather belt for $1.00 like i did.


----------



## abianca99

I have a bunch of leather that will work, so that isn't an issue. I think the custom braiding is much nicer looking then the slings I see at most shops.


----------



## fish and teach

That is a great video. My daughter is ready to start making them. She loves making stuff and she'll be quite creative with the colors. You did a great job explaining everything.


----------



## imadragonkeeper

Got some free sample buckles from ITW so made a bracelet and a sling for my bow. I knew how to do the braid but not how to tidy up the ends of all the strings to make them neat and less noticable. Thanks for the great how-to vids. Where did you get that torch thingy? I've got to have one of those! Sorry about the flash - I always forget to shut it off...


----------



## imadragonkeeper

*close up*

Here is a picture of my sling attached to my bow - great way to add a little color to your rig! Was at my local shop today and the owner asked me to make some slings for him to sell. Smart man - figures I will spend most of what I make from them in the shop


----------



## alanauclair

BackwoodsBandit said:


> Finally took some pics of my slings that I made since watching this video.


I am waiting for my para cord to come, but was wondering how you make this one so wide, and with 2 spines? Is it just the king cobra you were talking about ealier? These look awesome


----------



## imadragonkeeper

Great looking slings alanauclair! I noticed you cut your leather straight across instead of the usual V or U shaped ones most use - do they allow the sling to sit correctly on the wrist? They would sure be easier to cut than the curved ones if they do!


----------



## Mapes3

imadragonkeeper said:


> Great looking slings alanauclair! I noticed you cut your leather straight across instead of the usual V or U shaped ones most use - do they allow the sling to sit correctly on the wrist? They would sure be easier to cut than the curved ones if they do!


yah they sit just fine with straight leather. ive made all mine that way seeing as it saves time, and is much easier


----------



## alanauclair

I actually didn't make those, I was just asking how they are made so wide and with 2 spines? Is it just a king cobra with an extra spine thrown in or what?


----------



## imadragonkeeper

Mapes3 said:


> yah they sit just fine with straight leather. ive made all mine that way seeing as it saves time, and is much easier


Sorry Mapes - Thanks!


----------



## gindog1

Thanks for the videos


----------



## rrambo

Sorry if this has been asked/answered before but I couldn't find it... I read where you need approximately 1' paracord for 1" cobra braid, what about for the diamond braid? Do you need a similar amount for each inch?


----------



## In2Ice

> Sorry if this has been asked/answered before but I couldn't find it... I read where you need approximately 1' paracord for 1" cobra braid, what about for the diamond braid? Do you need a similar amount for each inch?


Good Question


----------



## spflugradt

Ok I know I'm a little late on the band wagon here but... wow you all do great work. As for you Iceman, good on ya for doing something like this for folks and to H-E- double hockey sticks with the I D 10 T's that were e-mailing you from youtube. I'm a fly tier and that is what I do for a living, I have also taken the time to make videos for all of the flies I tie and when I get around to editing them I will be posting them on youtube. It's you're constitutional right to freedom of expression!!! (well for now it is).

Steve


----------



## Iceman2383

rrambo said:


> Sorry if this has been asked/answered before but I couldn't find it... I read where you need approximately 1' paracord for 1" cobra braid, what about for the diamond braid? Do you need a similar amount for each inch?


no, the diamond braid depends on how tight you make it, if you have a wire in it, etc. etc... What I would suggest is to take about 32" of paracord and do the diamond braid..I always end up with a bit more at the end, but its a lot easier to cut off than it is to add on lol...once you do a full length of it, you can pretty much figure out how much you will need in the future...if you need more- use 36" of paracord, less- use 28" etc. etc. etc.


----------



## rrambo

Thanks IceMan... and great videos!


----------



## bohmer2

rrambo said:


> Sorry if this has been asked/answered before but I couldn't find it... I read where you need approximately 1' paracord for 1" cobra braid, what about for the diamond braid? Do you need a similar amount for each inch?


Diamond braid does not require near as much cord as the cobra braid, if you do a snake braid on top of your diamond it requires more than the cobra. I would also think the 1' paracord for 1" cobra braid might be a little high but is close. For the snake braid its closer to 18" for a 1" tight snake braid.


----------



## Mapes3

bohmer2 said:


> Diamond braid does not require near as much cord as the cobra braid, if you do a snake braid on top of your diamond it requires more than the cobra. I would also think the 1' paracord for 1" cobra braid might be a little high but is close. For the snake braid its closer to 18" for a 1" tight snake braid.


i use about 30" for each strand of in the diamond, and probably 4' for the cobra weave


----------



## dmccullough59

I made mine in black and orange to match my athens buck comander.
Thanks for the videos.


----------



## Thunderflight69

Your You tube vids are great made two so far. I think it's time for you to piss off the duck call lanyard folks.

Semper Fi,
Thunderflight69


----------



## Thunderflight69

Vermont's Barre Army Navy has

Oversized 550 Cord

Similar to our 550 Test cord, but with 11 strands in the core, instead of 7. For applications needing a little more bulk and a little more strength.

Oversized 550 Cord available in colors: Black, Red, Olive Drab, Navy Blue and Neon Orange.

Might be a little different.

Semper Fi,
Thunderflight69


----------



## spud69

Thanks I plan on trying it out on my brothers new bow and my target bow. Awesome videos.


----------



## Jacob62

u think u could do a video showin how to do a snake braid


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Jacob62 said:


> u think u could do a video showin how to do a snake braid


----------



## slabuda

VERY cool!!! I like the stamped leather a lot too. Think Ill go get some stamps and give that a go. I can get all the para cord I want from work (USAF). But only in one color. But it should be good enough to practice with. Once I get good think Ill buy a couple of spools and make some for me and a few friends. Also want to make whistle--e-collar remote lanyards for bird hunting. Maybe a couple of call lanyards too. 

Now to figure out what colors/patterns to do!!


----------



## Krypt Keeper

you can dye the paracord also. met a guy a few weeks ago that uses silver paracord to make a really awsome looking blue color. White cord was too blue, and he tried silver to get the color he was looking for. 

Used regular RIT dye you can but at most stores like walmart, target and the like. 

how long you dye it will change the outcome also.


----------



## psycho2u

Thanks to iceman more paracord bow slings


----------



## BigRed1439

Thanks Iceman well buddy with your help i just sold 80 today with your teaching now its time to order lots of cord an lots of leather with alot of people waiting ....


----------



## BigRed1439

a couple more slings everyone here in north east texas is going crazy over...


----------



## BigRed1439

since i started a couple weeks ago i am right at a 100 on orders thanks iceman


----------



## Iceman2383

now those look slick! nice job man.


----------



## Iceman2383

man, I can't believe that this thread is 15 pages...WOW.


----------



## BigRed1439




----------



## srkundell

BigRed1439 said:


> a couple more slings everyone here in north east texas is going crazy over...


where did you get the purple paracord because my mom has been wanting me to make a purple sling for her bow


----------



## BigRed1439

best place to buy from is just get some off ebay depends on how you need i ordered 11'000 foot almost right at 500 what i payed for cord....


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Here is the newest one I made for my Brother's friend. He wanted black and blue to accent his G5 accessories.


----------



## Mapes3

anyone think that making a belt is a good idea? im gunna go to good will and get a belt that I can steal the buckle from and try it


----------



## IrkedCitizen

I don't see the problem with trying.


----------



## BigRed1439

Man glad this order is done haha man .. Time to sell more Iceman you rock bro....


----------



## dw'struth

Can the fake leather pieces be purchased by themselves? Some sweet looking slings!!


----------



## BigRed1439

yes you can get them cut i got mine from WVRidgeRunner off here a very great guy


----------



## vladimir

Thanks,
The instructions are easy to follow and very informative.
Started on my strap yesterday, should have it completed today. Will post pics once done.


----------



## BigRed1439

This is me meeting the Duck an Buck Commander 









I am sending these sexy Neon Orange n Black Wrist slings out for Willie an his crew to put on there new Buck Commander bows hope they will enjoy them...


----------



## mbw

Nice job man...I just ordered the stuff to try a couple for me, my son and some friends. This may be an excellent cheap christmas gift!


----------



## perimedik

Cool, Have you tried over the shoulder bow slings?


----------



## BigRed1439

i am leavein all the extra slings an lanyards an other stuff out the way... my orders are filling up already really dont have much time to mess with anything else.... i will make one for me maybe a couple friends but not going to try an sell them...


----------



## BigRed1439

Calling this one G5 Baby man it turned out great


----------



## Clang!

The slings done, but I'm having trouble with the leather mount. The sling's a four strand black flat braid into a cobra hitch, then back into the braid going in the opposite direction. I've got a piece of gutted white paracord woven into the cobra to form a "checkerboard" pattern. The ends are whipped with the narrow internal cord from the gutted white paracord. My leatherwork skills suck, so the mount may be made out of metal or a cord mat depending on if I find a patten I like.


----------



## Brian811

ttt... Great work guys!!!


----------



## Christopher67

BigRed1439 said:


> This is me meeting the Duck an Buck Commander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sending these sexy Neon Orange n Black Wrist slings out for Willie an his crew to put on there new Buck Commander bows hope they will enjoy them...



Very nice sling! :thumbs_up


----------



## BigRed1439

25 for a local bowshop i have already sold 72 to them about a month ago.... 








Duck Call Lanyard i done for a buddy








then here is my lanyard


----------



## easyeriq

Finally bought some cord this weekend. Made my first sling, it took almost 3 hours. I kept getting distracted and forget where I left off. 
What can you use for grommets for the leather? having just leather between stab and bow would be squishy, I would prefer some metal in there.


----------



## BigRed1439

you can buy just metal washers... just to get by


----------



## stanlh

I got tired of these fancy braid slings catching on my gloves so I used a length of 8mm prusik cord for a sling. It is stiff enough to be able to stay in place when you push up on it then you can slide your gloved hand out from under it. 
Honestly, much of the time I don't know why I am using a sling at all. I suppose just in case something happens to make the bow jump in some unexpected manner.


----------



## easyeriq

bump


----------



## VE8R

Here is my first attempt. It is made from utility cord. It was a little difficult due to the cord being different diameters.


----------



## Iceman2383

good job man! I started practicing on old boot laces until I got it down


----------



## VE8R

Here is my second attempt. I also made a new bracket for attachment. I need to buy some Paracord before long.:wink:


----------



## Mr. Hoppy61

Thank you Iceman. Made my first sling this evening. Can't wait to try it out. The videos were great. Keep up the good work.


----------



## apke95

Can you give me some ideas on where to get the leather stuff for these?


----------



## Iceman2383

Mr. Hoppy61 said:


> Thank you Iceman. Made my first sling this evening. Can't wait to try it out. The videos were great. Keep up the good work.


You're welcome! and I will ;-) thanks for watching



apke95 said:


> Can you give me some ideas on where to get the leather stuff for these?


ebay...search "belt blanks" usually in 1.75"...you can use any width you want


----------



## apke95

Yeah but what about the hole punches and t
What do you use to cut it


----------



## raptor4life660r

apke95 said:


> Can you give me some ideas on where to get the leather stuff for these?


I went to a saddle/leather store and picked up stirrup blanks they are nice and thick. He even throws in scraps when he has them. He also had all of the leather dye and sealer that I needed. I used small box cutter (the type with the break off tips to cut mine out). As far as holes, just get a grommet kit. It comes with a punch that will do many many holes, and it will also allow you to put a grommet in the leather where it attaches behind the stabalizer.


----------



## Iceman2383

apke95 said:


> Yeah but what about the hole punches and t
> What do you use to cut it


a leather punch and razor knife...just like I did in the videos


----------



## easyeriq

What size grommets do you use? I was thinking 5/16 would be right. Is that right?


----------



## deertracker

Great Videos. I love the intro to the third one. Thanks for making them and posting the links here.


----------



## moze229

Made mine tonight. I got lost every once in a while and I had to try and figure out how to get going on it again but I'm sure that will all pan out after making a few. It's actually sort of addicting. I can see myself making like 20 of these and changing them out every so often  

Thanks for sharing Iceman 2383!


----------



## apke95

Mapes3 said:


> My recommendation is that if you still have one, use that leather instead of looking around for any. or just go to goodwill and get a leather belt for $1.00 like i did.


What kind of belt did you get? The one i had fell apart on me.


----------



## archerykid13

Thanks for the vids Iceman. I've been practicing on old shoelaces until I get some paracord. I got it down pretty good.
BTW I loved the beginning of vid #3. Keep up the good work.

Jake


----------



## dxtbuck002

thanks for the great video have made two now just need to buy some paracord again


----------



## absolutecool

I have finally figured it out but the heat shrink I get keeps pulling off the cord ends...where do you get yours?


----------



## DHAWK

absolutecool said:


> I have finally figured it out but the heat shrink I get keeps pulling off the cord ends...where do you get yours?


I don't use the heat shrink stuff. I just burn the ends like iceman does in the video. I've made alot of these for myself and for friends and have never had one come apart.


----------



## dallas1966

DHAWK said:


> I don't use the heat shrink stuff. I just burn the ends like iceman does in the video. I've made alot of these for myself and for friends and have never had one come apart.


to me they look better without the heat shrink


----------



## Iceman2383

to each is own on that one...some guys like the burned ends (like I do) other guys like the shrink tubing...if you're turning out a lot of slings, heat shrink is the way to go since its much quicker...other guys who are only doing a few at a time might want to take the time and burn them for a cleaner look....6 of one and half a dozen of the other!

Im kind of surprised that this thread has been going on this long lol...16 pages!?!?! that's crazy!


----------



## bucks/bulls

Man I watched your videos,and they're awesome!the beginning of 3rd sling video,had me rollin on the floor!nice to see somebody with the gall to do something good and stick it to the negative people.
The fob video,had me on the phone before it quit playing,placing an order.and I'm waiting for my diy dip kit to show up as well,I really thought there was a lot more to the dipping thing! 
Oh btw my wanted you know that she says thanks!! Cause now I won't have to spend $500 per bow for my custom appearances,so she gets more hair/makeup $$$,lol..great job brother keep up the awesome work!


----------



## stonecoldkiller

Iceman2383 has got some great videos on you tube I subscribe to his video link on there so I can see any of his new videos that he comes up with. Real nice and helpful guy from what I can tell from here and his you tube stuff (don't know him personally but seems like the type of person I would want as a friend though).


----------



## carrothead

I've been meaning to make one of these, I just haven't got around to it. Great thread Iceman!


----------



## docjay

Great tutorials, I've got plenty of 550...time to get started. Thanks Ice


----------



## swardlow

OK. I'm new here but so far lovin this forum. made one of these with regular OD green cord after watching the videos just to see if I could do it. now I am ordering more cord to make a couple of more for the kids bows.


----------



## carrothead

Alright, I didn't make a sling, but I did make a pretty sweet call lanyard with the diamond braid and cobra weave. Will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## nick060200

a couple of people asked about the grommets, but no answer//// what size are people using?


----------



## kyfirefighter

a sling I made yesterday for my friend, it's going on a new Bear Apprentice for his sons Christmas present.


----------



## wvridgerunner

nick060200 said:


> a couple of people asked about the grommets, but no answer//// what size are people using?


You'll want size 2 (3/8" inner diameter). You can get them here: http://www.beaconfabric.com/vindex.html?cat305.htm


----------



## carrothead

Heres the lanyard. It holds 3 calls at the moment.


----------



## kdogmcg

Here is my first call lanyard. My buddy is taking me goose hunting for the first time and won't accept any cash. So he gets this. He is a Ravens fan. It has 6 loops and a whistle clip. the pairs at bottom can be used 2 at a time for big calls, or by themselves for small calls. Thanks for the videos.


----------



## kdogmcg

My boss saw the one above and wanted one for himself. Not a Raven's fan, but he's a Marine. Multicam and black looks nice. second one only took 1hour 15min.


----------



## Scott32108

Went to the amy navy store looking for paracord..... None, must've really caught on around here...

Are there any other brick and mortar stores that sell it ?


----------



## Iceman2383

Scott32108 said:


> Went to the amy navy store looking for paracord..... None, must've really caught on around here...
> 
> Are there any other brick and mortar stores that sell it ?


try camping stores...i bought some black and white from one out by me...they probably won't know what paracord is, but just ask for 1/8" nylon...its very very close to paracord.


----------



## kdogmcg

try the REI in Pittsburgh


----------



## Scott32108

Found some paracord, went to a different army navy store. On the way there, I ran into a tandy leather store. :wink:


----------



## bowhunter-71

first time but it turned out great thanks iceman2383 for the videos to see how this is done those was alot of help


----------



## Christopher67

*ttt for a great thread!*


----------



## COD_Buckshot

Hey i got a question im pretty new into compound bow hunting and i was wondering how do i tie the bow sling onto the bow? you didnt show how to tie the knots at the end of the last video


----------



## droppixel

Very cool videos. I have a sling right now from CNC and will most likely continue to buy from them. But doesn't hurt to take a crack at something yourself and/or to help out some friends/family. Figured it was a similar process as when I was younger making hemp necklaces and whatnot - just simple knot tying.


----------



## circleh00k

Thanks for the videos, Iceman. I enjoy the feeling of making something myself and knowing what all went into it. It makes me feel closer to the activity it was made for. I have some paracord and will take a crack at it this weekend.


----------



## rhino_81

Thanks for the great videos iceman it got me motivated to make my own sling. I got lost alittle but keep trying and finally got it done. Feels great to make something ur self! 
Oh by the way the camo dip video made my wife nervous(she's thinking I might dip her) I don't think I could run out of thing try to dip!!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgiss

Anyone know where to get the leather straps for these wrist slings? thanks


----------



## URBINA

dmgiss said:


> Anyone know where to get the leather straps for these wrist slings? thanks


go buy some belt blank or look for some old belts around the house and cut to desired size


----------



## sneakysnake

ebay


----------



## bohmer2

dmgiss said:


> Anyone know where to get the leather straps for these wrist slings? thanks


You may want to check out some places online: http://springfieldleather.com/store/ 
Springfield Leather ss a great place to buy, you can everything you would want leather wise from them, even get bits and pieces of exotic leathers.


----------



## PSE#1

Try http://campingsurvival.com/ropesandcords.html they have p-cord pretty cheap


----------



## kejog

Found this on the internet looks good, try this thread.
http://www.parachute-cord.biz/?gclid=CO3Kz72z26cCFUVqKgodjFfO9Q


----------



## kejog

Try this thread,looks good.

http://www.parachute-cord.biz/?gclid=CO3Kz72z26cCFUVqKgodjFfO9Q


----------



## cboutfit

Thanks Iceman, you rock, just built the first one for my wifes new bow, it turned out great.
Keep up the great work


----------



## Thansen

Great videos nice and slow so anyone can do it!


----------



## willculbertson

i have made about 6 so far i just made a red and black one i have a alot of cord and want to make more but idk what to do with them


----------



## PaPaBob

Picked up 6 different colors of 50' paracord/550 today ($4.99 ea.) and made up three slings this afternoon. Great video's. Very clear and covers everything. Just need to get some leather tomorrow and finish off the setup. Just bought a 2010 Hoyt Maxxis with black riser and camo limbs. All the accessories are camo and the Camo Wrist sling with bright green backbone is going to look super. Thanks again for this fine thread and video.


----------



## PaPaBob

COD Buckshot: You asked how to attach the sling. After finishing up the leather strap material you remove your stabilizer and put the sling center hole on the stabilizer bolt. Screw it all down tight. Now thread your sling ends thru the two pair of holes in the leather strap. Adjust to the appropriate length by sliding it in and out until it feels comfortable. Good luck.


----------



## Slinger01

Wow, awesome video. Can't wait to try making my own. On another note, awesome instruction. You have a a natural gift as a teacher/instructor. Well done friend.


----------



## woodsman70

Just finished my first one Thanks Iceman


----------



## treetoppredator

Sweeet iceman!!!!


----------



## firstfoot91b

Hobby Lobby has belt blanks for around 8.99


----------



## droppixel

Found some colors I like on the bay the other night. Thinking I am going to buy some up and play around with this. Same process as necklaces I used to make.


----------



## 1roper

Iceman, Thanks for the vids on how to do the "cobra braid". I've seen the slings on here and been wondering how they do that braid. I was taught how to braid leather by an old cowboy, so I've been braiding for quite awhile, but not too much recently. I, like you, enjoy looking at things and seeing if I can make it myself. Something to be said about "building" your own arrows, reloading your own bullets, ect. Thanks again for the informative videos.


----------



## droppixel

Iceman2383 said:


> hey man, i started out with clothesline rope until i got it down...you should take a pic and post it


Not a bad idea. Just ran a quick sample using some hemp - didn't go full length, but wanted to go with only 4 strands and build the cobra right into the diamond and then back out. Will probably grab some of the clothesline rope to cut some test strips to get my lengths down.


----------



## 1roper

Got two done yesterday while everyone else was watching T.V. One for my daughters bow, and one to give to a friends kid that shoots with us on Monday nights. I had some cord at home so I was able to use that. The colors just happened to be tan and black. I done a couple things differently than you showed. I used two of my strings to do the cobra braid and ran the other two down the center of the cobra, and I didn't put a "spine" on these two but will probably try that in the future. All in all I think they look pretty good.


----------



## UTBrushBuck

Here is one i made to put on my new Elite Pulse when it gets here.


----------



## UTBrushBuck

For everyone that doesnt have a hole punch i just use the end of a 30-06 shell. Use it the same way he uses the hole punch in the video. Works great!!


----------



## droppixel

Threw my first one together tonight. Been wanting something to match my strings/fletches/riser a little better than what I had on there before. Acid Orange/Aspen Camo - 4 continuous strands/2 each color.


----------



## dhs28

is there a link or video on how to do this with 4 continuous strands? i bought a string like the one above, it was made by wvridgerunner and it looks to be done continuously, no burned cut ends anywhere on the cobra part.


----------



## droppixel

dhs28 said:


> is there a link or video on how to do this with 4 continuous strands? i bought a string like the one above, it was made by wvridgerunner and it looks to be done continuously, no burned cut ends anywhere on the cobra part.


I'll PM you...


----------



## Opkush

Thanks man great vids, i especially like the begging of the third installment!!! Now i cant wait to get my hands on some paracord!!!


----------



## mmorton

A couple of my projects....


----------



## outdoorkid1

Thanks for making these videos. I'm going to make one for my diamond iceman to match my black and green strings.


----------



## iammarty

Thanks for making the vids. I'm going to help the 4H kids make some up for fair projects!


----------



## Raymond 1

What kind of dye do you use to color the leather? I haven't been able to find any dye here.
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## ryan1127

heres a couple bino/range finder lanyards,a sling and a dog collar we made


----------



## MarshBuck89

thanks for stealing money from me you....lol j/k! very, very cool! vids were great, too! keep up the good work


----------



## Tug08

Looks easy but I spent the $13.50 and had one custom made and sent to me. I figured by the time I bought the cord and all it would be just as cheap to have one made. I am sure it is better than I would of done. I got Cobra weave black and orange from Straight n arrow (or something like that) It was here in 4 days and I like it.


----------



## outdoorkid1

Heres mine.


----------



## hawglarry

I liked your other video's too.That blind is awesome!


----------



## emerson

Thanks for the helpful videos, hope to try as soon as I CAN FIND SOME PARACORD OR 550 cord...... thanks again... keep up the good work


----------



## iammarty

Tug08 said:


> Looks easy but I spent the $13.50 and had one custom made and sent to me. I figured by the time I bought the cord and all it would be just as cheap to have one made. I am sure it is better than I would of done. I got Cobra weave black and orange from Straight n arrow (or something like that) It was here in 4 days and I like it.


LOL - I bought $30 worth of paracord then bought a belt blank, leather punch and black dye at a craft store. I would have been better off buying a sling from someone. Oh well, I'll be able to say I made it myself. I have enough cord for my kids to each make one for their bows too. They have already sold a few, but they didn't pay dad for their supplies! DOH!


----------



## wsbark01

Does anyone have about 25' of Bright Yellow and 25' of Royal Blue they would sale me? If so please pm me!


----------



## joe.esq1

Thank you Iceman, I have done bracelets and watch bands, as well as a dog leash, I'm about to get a Sling going for my daughter's bow, if I can get pics I will get them posted.
Full on!


----------



## iammarty

Thanks Iceman! Here is Leah - 10 years old, with the iPad sitting next to her as she watches your video and spins up her first one. 

View attachment 1137770


----------



## deertick

That's what I'm doing wrong, need to have one of my kids figure it out, one more try tonite, If that don't work maybe Leah can make a slow video.


----------



## huntingfishing

thank you!


----------



## MarshBuck89

I gotta shorten up the diamondweave part yet but i was too excited to put it on the bow kwik lol. Thanks again Iceman!


----------



## asmalloo

here is some paracord for sale if anyone is interested in it

lots of colors

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1554817


----------



## tothemaxxis31

UTBrushBuck said:


> For everyone that doesnt have a hole punch i just use the end of a 30-06 shell. Use it the same way he uses the hole punch in the video. Works great!!


I used a drill press to bore out the belt blank, just choose your diameter, it worked really well for me.


----------



## FeatherFlinger

bump


----------



## pacis custodis

Great stuff Iceman! I love being able to take on as much as I can myself. Keep up the videos!


----------



## hunt123

Iceman2383 said:


> I used to do that, but I like to use the diamond braid throughout because it makes the cobra weave round instead of flat


Your videos were great! Thanks for posting. Do you know where I could look to learn to make a flat sling instead of the round one?


----------



## EASTON94

Not sure I have the patience but I want to learn how to do this, there is alot of cool stuff you can do! Or maybe I can teach my kid to do it for me like iammarty!! '94


----------



## standtall

Awesome videos! I like that you are trying to help people make their own stuff instead of buying overpriced items. Looking forward to seeing more stuff from you. Keep it up!!!!!!


----------



## EASTON94

I'm getting ready to order some supplies for my daughter to start doing this, here is a cool link I found! '94
http://edcfeatures.blogspot.com/2006/11/make-your-own-special-paracord-lanyards.html


----------



## Liveblue23

i watch most of his videos and couple nights back i was watching this particular one and was like wow i need to try this. i had been wanting to buy a custom sling to add some bling to my new hoyt i got this year. kinda late for me to be messing with custom strings and all that since season starts tm... NICE... but yeah i live in a small town so i went to the hardware store after work and bought the only 2 colors of cord they had red and tan. went to the house and busted one out. i havnt bought any blank leather yet so i just used an old cheap belt for a bracket so far. did another one last night learned from a few mistakes. i just really enjoy the fact that its hand made and i can do it and feel proud of it. plus the customization is endless. 

First one i made is 4 strand diamond, 3 tan 1 red. then a cobra with half and half









this is the 2nd one i made last night. was crazy how much faster i did it. less than an hr. 3 red 1 tan on diamond and all tan on cobra


----------



## LSU

Awesome thread!!!


----------



## LSU

Sling I made for my son's Nuclear Ice in neon orange, kelly green, and coyote brown.


----------



## stephholl80

I have also made 4 of my own now. Made one for my husband on his birthday. He said it was his favorite gift. I used shoelaces I got from Walmart to get it right. They look great! Thanks


----------



## iammarty

I found a great source for the leather straps. I had been using a belt blank from Hobby Lobby. Went in last week to get another one but they were all sold out. I asked when they would be getting more in, and they pointed out what they called a "farmers bag". It was a 3 pound bag of scraps - big scraps - that were all different colors. Black, dark brown, camel brown & white. Best of all, it was only $5. There is enough leather in this bag to make a whole bunch of straps!


----------



## Iceman2383

iammarty said:


> Thanks Iceman! Here is Leah - 10 years old, with the iPad sitting next to her as she watches your video and spins up her first one.
> 
> View attachment 1137770


LOL man that is awesome! tell Leah that she is doing a great job! I kinda feel like a celebrity lmfao!


----------



## Iceman2383

stephholl80 said:


> I have also made 4 of my own now. Made one for my husband on his birthday. He said it was his favorite gift. I used shoelaces I got from Walmart to get it right. They look great! Thanks


Very cool!...I particularly like the "homemade wrist sling" tag you have in your signature!


----------



## Bullets

Hey Iceman! Thanks for the instruction. I've been making paracord stuff for a little while but never made a wrist sling before. With your instruction I was able to do it with no problems and I think it's great your teaching people to do this for themselves. The people I sell to could also make them but simply don't want to invest into buying the materials, learning to make one, and making a jig to repeat the process if necessary...so they buy one! 

Well I thought I would include some pics of my first one and I used a belt I didn't like since I was too lazy to go get a belt blank and hole punch. I used a drill to make the holes (not recommended, it made the holes kinda shredded). But it worked and now I'm willing to buy some blanks and a hole punch if some of my friends want me to make them one. Sorry to pics are low quality I took them with my phone. 

If anyone likes the colors I used the following for the diamond braid: two cords of OD Green, One cord Black, and one cord Coyote Tan. For the cobra braid I did Black and OD Green with a Coyote Tan spine (or stripe). 

I still need to trim the diamond braid ends but I wanted to shoot it some first before I did...just in case! Check it out



























Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## justshutupnhunt

I got to make me one soon.


----------



## Harm Hunter JR.

heres one of a few that i have done


----------



## Keith t

Thanks Iceman for posting this. I happeneed to come accross your vid looking for something else. I love the censored rant on the third vid, classic!! I ran out last night and bought some material for myself and my daughter. I supprised her with it, she was so excited we went back to the store to get more material.

I made a sling last night,it turned out great. I really enjoyed making it. Funny, after I was finished. I was thinking of what I could do better and different color combo's. It's kind of addicting.

I will be giving these out for Xmas gifts this year.


----------



## Hyvok

My black-UV purple wrist sling, still need to make the leather piece:


----------



## Keith t

Since I made a wrist sling I've been searching you tube and other places for different types of braids. There are a lot of different braids that look great. 

For a wrist sling, The combo. of the 4 braid and the cobra stitch seems to work the best.


----------



## toec

Hey there Ice! Just dropped in to say: Thanx! Keep on giving brother, You'll end up with more, than You could handle...:wink:

Nice dog!


----------



## bro2032

Where do you get the leather for the slings, and what thickness its it.? Thanks.!!

Sent from BRO's Android


----------



## Anschutz

I used these videos to learn how to make my own $15 is pretty good but free is oh so much better.


----------



## Bullets

bro2032 said:


> Where do you get the leather for the slings, and what thickness its it.? Thanks.!!


I'm not sure about the thickness exactly. But Iceman suggests using leather belt blanks that you can pick up from craft stores in the leather working section. For my first one I had a old belt I didn't wear because it was stiff and uncomfortable and it worked great. I still want to get a belt blank and the hole punch that Iceman suggests, I think it will give a much better finished look than what I did.
Good luck and have fun shopping at Hobby Lobby! Hope that helps!


----------



## archer0421

Iceman,

Thank you so much for that info, I builded few for me and my friends (ARMY Soldiers), it is a very relax time building the slings. Once again thanks.


----------



## archer0421

Iceman,

Thank you so much for that info, I builded few for me and my friends (ARMY Soldiers), it is a very relax time building the slings. Once again thanks.


----------



## soless

Nice tutorial Iceman. I've made a few for a couple of friends using different colors. This is one I made for myself. Initially, I used some leather to make my own bracket. I found someone on Archerytalk making some pretty sweet brackets that match the camo on my bow. Sling is made with Desert camo, silver/greenish (not sure because I lost the label) and orange. 

I did forget to mention that I went an extra step and went with a double cobra.


----------



## parttimr

Found this today when searching for other DIY and gotta try it. Just ordered the cord colors.


----------



## McDragon

IceMan,

I noticed that the braid in most of the slings lays flat. Are folks removing the core before creating the braid?


----------



## Nevada Dave

My contribution to the effort:

I still have to finish the edges of the leather and dye it. I cut it with one of our lasers. Coyote tan and olive drab paracord - no spine insert.


----------



## soless

McDragon said:


> IceMan,
> 
> I noticed that the braid in most of the slings lays flat. Are folks removing the core before creating the braid?


It may just look like that. All the guts stay in.


----------



## TrpD345

Awesome thread!


----------



## Santa Closs

Yea thanks a ton iceman! I love these! I want to try to make a sling for my rifle too ... Any ideas on how to keep it from stretching?


----------



## Bullets

Santa Closs; Yea thanks a ton iceman! I love these! I want to try to make a sling for my rifle too ... Any ideas on how to keep it from stretching?[/QUOTE said:


> Funny you mentioned a rifle sling, I saw one at a local gun shop that someone local must be making for them. They were very proud of it at $65 each. I will give the maker props as it was very well thought out and I'm sure a lot of time was put into it.


----------



## DogWoman

I went a step further. As a beadwork artisan, I HAD to get some beadwork on my bow.


----------



## parttimr

And another contribution in "PACKER" colors. Thanks for a great money saving tutorial "Iceman".


----------



## dukebri000

thanks to iceman's vids ive made a couple wrist sling and now im wanting to make a bracelet but cant figure out how to attach it to the buckle. any suggestions?


----------



## TJK

dukebri000 said:


> thanks to iceman's vids ive made a couple wrist sling and now im wanting to make a bracelet but cant figure out how to attach it to the buckle. any suggestions?
> View attachment 1243509


This is how I Do it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_h875WxpWM


----------



## ohiorobp

Subscribed! Thank you.


----------



## dukebri000

thanks


----------



## Skunkworkx

I already had the slings so I just added the cobra weave to one and a cobra weave with backbone to the other....followed right along with video...Thanks 


View attachment 1244961


----------



## rhughes14

*Sling*

Thanks iceman that third video about made me piss my pants. the diamond braid took me a while but i think i got it now. added an orange spine really makes it pop!!! did the whole thing for less than three bucks!!!!!!!!!! couldnt have done it without you thanks man


----------



## dmgiss

I apologize of this has been asked, but I went thru a lot of these pages and couldn't find who supplies the leather peices. I know about the belt blanks, but I want to purchase the ones that are pre-made with the metal grommets. thanks for the help.


----------



## MOhunter08

http://www.slingbraid.com/index.php?page=mods/Products/showprod&catid=6

The guy that started this site is actually a member on here. But there are other places out there that do leather pieces. Just google it. Also Tandy Leather factory have just the blank leather pieces and punches if you want to try it out yourself. Also eBay is another big supplier of leather pieces.


----------



## Krycheck44

Iceman,

Thanks for the video! I went to a local rope company in the next town over and could buy paracord ends (minimum 25' sections most 50-100')for $7.50 a pound. You can imagine how much rope I now have! I've made six slings already for family and friends and still have 200' left. Of course, blisters and aching hands went along with the slingfest. Just need to buy some tools to make the leather portion of the sling, and as stated in a previous post, don't use a drill or dremmel tool! It wasn't pretty. Now back to vacuuming up the mess I just made with the dremmel.


----------



## DogWoman

You can get some nice leather scraps at Leather Unlimited. I also ordered a punch set from them. It has 8 different sized hole punches. Get a good pair of leather cutting scissors. I have several pairs. Tandy leather put out the pair I use the most. Don't skimp on the scissors!!!


----------



## Martin_Shooter1

This is awesome. I ordered 550 cord and a belt blank off ebay last night to make my wife one. I got a question. In video 2 after you put the filler piece in, you describe making a cut. You cut the first overlapping piece then you flip it over and cut the piece on underside. You don't explain why though and I am way too stupid to understand that. If you cut the piece isn't it all gonna unravel? This is after you finished the Cobra braid.


----------



## Martin_Shooter1

DitchTiger said:


> I turn the diamond braid into the crown sinnet. It's pretty easy when you get it down, just really time consuming since you fold the cord on itself over and over....so how to do it.
> 
> Braid your diamond as you normally would. When you feel like you have enough pick up your braid and place it in between your middle and ring fingers. (palm up so the diamond braid hangs towards the ground from your hand. Then follow the pics.


Anyone know how many feet of cord to start with if you do it this way? His pic in a previous post shows a sling with red and black and here he has 4 colors. Are 2 of the colors hidden underneath or is this a different sling he is demonstrating than the other pic he posted?


----------



## nick060200

anyone have any extra leather they want to get rid of?????????????????


----------



## Kuriga

A new bow, a new wristsling. It's a blackops edition bow, but I'm hunting, so I tossed in a little OD green and coyote to highlight the grip grain. I'm still sticking with the low profile, diamond braid into cobra, back to diamond. This thread alone has increased my paracord stockpile.


----------



## mlind

I just got $40 worth of paracord too! That's a lot of slings!


----------



## mrchaos102

Tag

Sent from my Samsung Charge 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mlind

kdogmcg said:


> My boss saw the one above and wanted one for himself. Not a Raven's fan, but he's a Marine. Multicam and black looks nice. second one only took 1hour 15min.
> 
> View attachment 959932


How did you connect the two ends on this? the braided ends? I can see the tailings are the bottom loops but how did you connect the top of the braid to the bottom? Just melted? Thanks Man!


----------



## gf319804

Lots of great looking stuff here fellas! I've been building and selling slings for a few years now, and I enjoy being able to customize a bow exactly how you want. Didn't see a sling on here yet like this, so figured I would share the one currently on my bow. Nothing special, just a slight variation to what most of you are doing. 



















Built it to match my threads from ProLine


----------



## mathews-nut

Actually yesterday i made a full length cobra braid bino strap it was 50" and easy i had abot 10$ in it and 2hr aof my time.


----------



## Fiferguy

Just out of curiosity, has anyone made one of these with just the sheath of the paracord instead? I think it would be a much lighter sling, but I was wondering. I'm going to be ordering some paracord in the next few days to make one for myself, but I thought I'd ask here first.


----------



## mod9

did my first one for my daughter. great christmas present for little money. purple and teal for her. like you said "BLING ":smile:


----------



## gf319804

Fiferguy said:


> Just out of curiosity, has anyone made one of these with just the sheath of the paracord instead? I think it would be a much lighter sling, but I was wondering. I'm going to be ordering some paracord in the next few days to make one for myself, but I thought I'd ask here first.


You can do it, just don't pull the braid as tight. If you do, it will cause the cord to wrinkle, as it wants to lay flat when the inner strands are pulled. It also makes the sling much smaller, and more flexible. It's all about what you want. Just experiment with it and have fun!


----------



## cmlucht

I made one kinda not the best look but works good.
I have no leather tools so used a step drill for the holes in the leather and the strap is old Rollerblade laces that don't fit the kids any more 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cmlucht

O ya I couldint do the square 4 strand braid so did a flat 3 strand braid and the cobra over top of it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jette

Here is the one I just finished nothing fancy.


----------



## ThomVis

Fiferguy said:


> Just out of curiosity, has anyone made one of these with just the sheath of the paracord instead? I think it would be a much lighter sling, but I was wondering. I'm going to be ordering some paracord in the next few days to make one for myself, but I thought I'd ask here first.


I think you're better off getting a smaller diameter line.

Another variation from the "traditional" bowsling design. I didn't like the thickness of the sling over my arm, I wanted something small and flat.









I started with the usual diamond braid, but stopped where I wanted the weave to start. I used the 4 strands from the diamond braid as warps, melted another black and green together to start a 2 color 3 warp weave, aka trilobite bar. And since my compound is a Bone Collector edition, the skulls were kind of mandatory. :wink:









I haven't got around to make the leather part, but here you see the sling on the bow. In hindsight I should have used brown instead of green in the diamond braid (not available at the time) and used a light green in the weave. The green now matches the Bone Collector text on the limbs, not the green closest to it. Oh, the things we "worry" about...... :zip:

Oh, and for tying off the diamond braid, you can also use a crown knot and then burn off the individual strands:


----------



## Skunkworkx

For anyone wanting to try something different....look up Macramé knots 

http://bagntell.files.wordpress.com/2011/11/macrame-knots.jpg


----------



## TheHunter831

ttt


----------



## mrchaos102

Ok. So what material do i use to do the over stitching? Looks like loop mat... Just not as taught.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Android


----------



## DogWoman

I wanted a new sling for my bow when I shoot 3 spot and 3D. I have a red/black cobra weave but wanted bling. This is the result. I think I may make another with a black leather strap.


----------



## Tony3708

Just Finished my wrist sling. Thank you for taking the time to show people how
To do things for themselves. As far as the hate mail you get, if these people are depending on wrist sling sales to stay afloat, maybe they need to get into a different business!


----------



## jay_j

well heres my slings

















and then i made some survival bracelets i tied them on my wrist so there's no taking them off with out untiring them but no clip meant id get extra length the single cobra is 2.5m and the king cobra is 6m


----------



## mrchaos102

dmgiss said:


> I apologize of this has been asked, but I went thru a lot of these pages and couldn't find who supplies the leather peices. I know about the belt blanks, but I want to purchase the ones that are pre-made with the metal grommets. thanks for the help.


Ebay. Search tandy leather belt blank. main para cord used here is type III if u wanna do the over stitch then that mat is type I paracord 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Android


----------



## mainjet

Thanks Iceman. I followed your vids and made my first bow sling last night. The vids were great.

I am not out to try to save a bunch of money, I just wanted something fun to try. I bought my stuff from the paracordstore.com, the yoke from Archeryzone.com and some other para cord from Ebay. 

It was fun making the first one. Now I will let my son use some of the materials to make one for his bow. I am about to start making a rifle type sling for my bow.























Jay_j - I love the red and black one. I think that we will try that on my sons bow but I mights add a sizzle line down the center of the wide part with a neon green. Nice job.


----------



## Badgley

Hey brother can you repost your first video on YouTube for some reason it ends at 1:40 for the last few days.


----------



## jacobruzycki

Has anyone made a wrist sling that goes to a Release like a Carter addiction or anthing like that? I would be interested in learning to make one. BTW, Nice projects everyone!


----------



## ryan_crable

already subscribed! thanks for the vids, some people need reminding that diy is the American way!


----------



## Bowfinger63

mrchaos102 said:


> Ebay. Search tandy leather belt blank. main para cord used here is type III if u wanna do the over stitch then that mat is type I paracord
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Android


TJK here on AT has them, with, or without the grommets. Pm him. and I'm sure you two can work something out. I checked the ones on ebay, and they want $4.80 + $2.50 for S&H
I've made mine with scrap leather from Tandy, then laced the edges with some 5/32" latigo lace. looks great but took a bit of time to do.


----------



## Bowfinger63

*Some of my own DYI Wristslings*

Made a few wristslings. While I was holed up in bed for a awhile back . spent alot of time on the internet. and saw some nice wristslings, I saw Icemans' video on making your own and thought " why not"
i already had learned a bunch of braiding techniques when I was a teen, going to summer camps.
Back then it was called macramé, and learned leather stitching and stuff. So I had the wife go out & buy a bunch of paracord, and started making bracelets, key fobs, lanyards, and wristslings.
The Solomans bar stitch(aka- Cobra stitch) is simple enough. It’s really just a overhand knot-splitted with 2 strands. Icemans video shows the cobra stitch overlayed on the diamond braid. I thought, can I do it with a continuous strand, found out I could, did some different braiding, then applied some OCD to the transition parts. First with some 3x4 Turks head woggle knots, ( I had nothing better to do :bored. Then re-read some books and did some double wall knots. And Matthew Walker knots. Then to finish the ends, I epoxied some tube beads. I think that made it look more “finished”
Anyway, tell me what you think, If I need improve on some areas. The Solomans bar stitch is what I see at all the shops.


----------



## ThomVis

Bowfinger63 said:


> The Solomans bar stitch(aka- Cobra stitch) is simple enough. It’s really just a overhand knot-splitted with 2 strands. Icemans video shows the cobra stitch overlayed on the diamond braid. I thought, can I do it with a continuous strand, found out I could, did some different braiding, then applied some OCD to the transition parts. First with some 3x4 Turks head woggle knots, ( I had nothing better to do :bored. Then re-read some books and did some double wall knots. And Matthew Walker knots.


Nice work, I love the not-so-standard knots and weaves. And thank you for naming the knots, now I can lose/waste/spend some time investigating and trying them myself.
I'm not too sure about the metal ends of the bow sling bouncing around near a riser though.


----------



## Blackeagle35

Bowfinger63 said:


> Made a few wristslings. While I was holed up in bed for a awhile back . spent alot of time on the internet. and saw some nice wristslings, I saw Icemans' video on making your own and thought " why not"
> i already had learned a bunch of braiding techniques when I was a teen, going to summer camps.
> Back then it was called macramé, and learned leather stitching and stuff. So I had the wife go out & buy a bunch of paracord, and started making bracelets, key fobs, lanyards, and wristslings.
> The Solomans bar stitch(aka- Cobra stitch) is simple enough. It’s really just a overhand knot-splitted with 2 strands. Icemans video shows the cobra stitch overlayed on the diamond braid. I thought, can I do it with a continuous strand, found out I could, did some different braiding, then applied some OCD to the transition parts. First with some 3x4 Turks head woggle knots, ( I had nothing better to do :bored. Then re-read some books and did some double wall knots. And Matthew Walker knots. Then to finish the ends, I epoxied some tube beads. I think that made it look more “finished”
> Anyway, tell me what you think, If I need improve on some areas. The Solomans bar stitch is what I see at all the shops.
> View attachment 1614603
> View attachment 1614606
> View attachment 1614607
> View attachment 1614608


Have you thought about doing a youtube video?


----------



## Bowfinger63

Blackeagle35 said:


> Have you thought about doing a youtube video?


Lol ! Actually, I have some video of me showing how to do it with a continuous cord. But since, I was alone. When I looked at it, My hands keep going in and out of frame, and I had already made the sling. I'll try again, and let you guys know.
And @ Thomvis.
So far I haven't heard or seen them rattling off the riser, but I should check that out.
I thought of ordering some leather yokes on line but they come with a grommet, and thought that might scratch the riser. And with the price one pays for their rig, scratching it, give me the willeys :mg: been drilling my own yokes with a drill bit, looks a bit hokey, but a 1/2" punch is $25.
Here’s a pic of a Snake braid I doing. Tightening up, before I do the ends.
The colors are way brighter then shown here.


----------



## joeybear

I made my first sling tonight , and then made 3 more! I found a place where I can get 100' for $7.95 and they have a good supply of colors, so I may be addicted! Thanks Iceman!!


----------



## hunter1969

thanks iceman i made mine from yer you tube vids & now iv sold a few at local archery shop not makin a killin but a cple $$$ , they asked where i learned it & i told to look up yer video , now i have people askin for em , thanks & keeps up the good work


----------



## lassini

Great tutorials! I made my first sling over the weekend, came out great! Thanks for helping me find another way to enjoy my bow!


----------



## mak75

If you are in need of a more cost effective hole punch, pick a 3" inch long 1/2 inch pipe nipple and grind a sharp taper on one end. It should punch through leather fairly easily.


----------



## Bowhntr7846

So, for all you DIY'rs making your own bow slings with paracord. First off I want to personally thank Iceman for taking the time to give us the instruction on how to make them! I find myself turning to the Internet and YouTube for help in making all kinds of things, as opposed to buying them. Iceman probably has a wife and kids and when he's not doing something with them, he could be sitting in his chair relaxing but no, he's making YouTube videos teaching us how to make cool stuff! All I have to say is Heart of a Teacher! Thank you again for all you do for us, this sport and the outdoors. So I wanted to share a jig that I made for making bow slings. I made it universal so I could make paracord bracelets also (haven't tried a bracelet yet, could be interesting) Here's a couple pics of the jig I made and my first bow sling. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## joeybear

I've done about 10 slings and people are loving them. Not really charging anything for them since I'm still learning to keep the weave tight and all that, but eventually I'll charge a few $$ for my time. I am making a ****load of bracelets!! I've made over 30 so far and am making enough for an entire peewee football team!


----------



## WAM

Thanks for bthe great how to video


----------



## stillern

Thanks for the vids man...fun and helpful

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redyak3

Thanks to Iceman! Lots of nice work out there. Here's my latest, sure is fun!


----------



## randydb

This is great. I have 5 kids around who shoot plus my dad, 4 friends and myself. I think this is such a cool way for the kids to personalize their bows, plus make a few gifts that mean something for the rest of the group. They all like making friendship bracelets, so something like this would even be cooler. They can make wrist slings, key chains, bracelets, and all sorts of stuff. I just ordered a bunch of paracord and plan to get going when I get home from Hawaii.


----------



## johncraddock445

tagging for later 

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bowfinger63

*my own youtube video making a wrist sling-Go BSU!*



Blackeagle35 said:


> Have you thought about doing a youtube video?


Hey BlackEagle35
I re-did the video of me making a wrist sling. I have to break it up into 4 parts like Iceman did, but this one is made from a continuous strands ( well, two)
check it out making this one.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWc0KtQQMPs









Does anyone know what the offical colors are for the Wounded Warrior project?
there is a WWP 3-D shoot in Mountain Home, coming up in June that I want to make some slings to give away, or to raffle off,
If I can find some of the WWP dogtags I might put that on the sling.


----------



## cassbongard

I'm pretty sure its just black and white.

Sent from my C771


----------



## artimus_jr

sawtoothscream said:


> i finished one a few minutes ago. looks good enough to me. i used shoe laces:tongue:
> 
> looks pretty good on my little bros bow:thumbs_up


I've made a few with shoelaces myself


----------



## chinnookbuster

Bowfinger63 said:


> Hey BlackEagle35
> I re-did the video of me making a wrist sling. I have to break it up into 4 parts like Iceman did, but this one is made from a continuous strands ( well, two)
> check it out making this one.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWc0KtQQMPs
> 
> View attachment 1634801
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the offical colors are for the Wounded Warrior project?
> there is a WWP 3-D shoot in Mountain Home, coming up in June that I want to make some slings to give away, or to raffle off,
> If I can find some of the WWP dogtags I might put that on the sling.


Check out supply captain, they have dog tags, and mini dog tags on their web site now. Not sure if they have the WWP tags though.

HTC EVO 4 using TapaTalk


----------



## Pietleeu

Iceman2383 said:


> LMAO....oh yeah, i got a bunch of people whining about about it...here are some of the quotes:
> 
> _*"i'm trying to make money and you're showing them how to do it for $3...how am i supposed to make a profit? take these vids down"
> 
> "You're a jerk. why would you give ppl something for free when you could make $ off of it???"
> 
> "Take your donations to the salvation army, Not to YouTube."*_
> 
> And this one is one of my favorites :wink:
> 
> _*"Your a joke, your taking money from me, and you stole the wrist sling idea. Your a thief and an (explitive that rhymes with cash hole lol), get a life!"*_
> 
> SO as you can see i have quite the fan base LMFAO!!!


 thete are plenty of articles and sites showing you how to do it, you just go into more detail... So i hope the email all those sites to complain...


----------



## ManInBlue

Keep on keepin' on Iceman!! I just saw this and you have inspired me to get busy on my own. Thanks!!

You stole the idea?!! Where'd they come up with that? I assume this person was the first to ever braid paracord for wrist slings...he should have gotten a patent!! :mg:


----------



## ManInBlue

just finished my first sling


----------



## josephmrtn

Iceman2383 said:


> Actually, I live in Royalton...not too far from Batavia :darkbeer:


Awsome job guys!!!
Thanks for all the tips Iceman!!! From a fellow NYer...


----------



## talon1961

Here's one I made form my DNA to match the Black/Red theme.


----------



## B.Hunter

Great DIY. Excellent videos. You guys have made some very nice slings/bracelets/etc... Keep it up. Tagging for future use
NOTE- Has anyone heard from "Iceman" ? Shows he hasn't been on AT since May 2012.


----------



## Rollie83

Bump to save thread for later on


----------



## IceMan8323

Hey...can I get a friggin moderator to answer my emails??? I have been trying forever to get my password reset under Iceman2383.......did I make someone mad?? are you in the wrist sling business??


----------



## IceMan8323

for SOME reason I was locked out of AT.........well......IM BAAAAAAAAACCCCCKKKKK :shade:


----------



## Cleansethesoul

Thanks for the amazing vids! I can't wait to get done work and go home and try making one! Been waiting on my charger to get here for a couple weeks so this should keep my occupied until it comes in! Then my problem will be which one to use first! Hah. Thanks again your video is awesome I've wanted to know how to make one for so long, thinking once I get the hang I will make so bracelets as well!


----------



## randy_darshe

I've made two based on these videos, and I love'em. Great videos.


----------



## Cleansethesoul

made the top one for my fiancé and the bottom one is the beginning of mine!


----------



## IceMan8323

Cleansethesoul said:


> View attachment 1712022
> made the top one for my fiancé and the bottom one is the beginning of mine!


Awesome!!


----------



## Cleansethesoul

IceMan8323 said:


> Awesome!!


Thanks! I'm obsessed! The tutorials are perfect!


----------



## IceMan8323

Cleansethesoul said:


> Thanks! I'm obsessed! The tutorials are perfect!


YESSSS!!!!!!!! Awesome!!!


----------



## Bowfinger63

*some more of my slings- got fancy with it-lol*

Hi guys,
Thought I'd check back in.
Now, that I got some experience, I can now make Several types of wrist sling, release lanyards, dog & cat collars,etc,etc.
Heck if you can afford it, I'll braid you a car cover-lol! :laugh:

I now know well over a dozen types of paracord braids, And have gotton fancy with it.
every once in awhile, I go sell, trade, or get new custom orders, down at the local pro shop.
Thanks Iceman.:shade:

anyway, Here's some of my more fancy ones.


----------



## treestandnappin

tagged


----------



## snake2615

Here is a few I did tonight the orange and black has a spiral in it just befor the cobra knot


----------



## Bronan

Thanks for the thread.


----------



## TheHunter831

Bowfinger63 said:


> Hi guys,
> Thought I'd check back in.
> Now, that I got some experience, I can now make Several types of wrist sling, release lanyards, dog & cat collars,etc,etc.
> Heck if you can afford it, I'll braid you a car cover-lol! :laugh:
> 
> I now know well over a dozen types of paracord braids, And have gotton fancy with it.
> every once in awhile, I go sell, trade, or get new custom orders, down at the local pro shop.
> Thanks Iceman.:shade:
> 
> anyway, Here's some of my more fancy ones.
> 
> View attachment 1716420
> View attachment 1716422
> View attachment 1716423
> View attachment 1716424
> View attachment 1716425


Wow sweet, what is the white and brown one called?


----------



## bodhasofa983

Tag


----------



## IceMan8323

Excellent!!!! Great job they look awesome!!!!


----------



## moonshinexxx

Hey Guys,

I've been making a few paracord projects lately and I finally got to make MY bow sling with this cool Confederate flag cord! I used it along with some gray, which makes for a cool combo, IMO!


----------



## Bowfinger63

You mean the camo & brown one?.
That's done with a "Caterpillar braid"

check out TIAT's channel on you tube. the man knows hundreds of paracord braiding.
The skulls are by Schmuckatelli. Some skulls and beads go for as much as $40 apiece.
:faint:


----------



## TheHunter831

Bowfinger63 said:


> You mean the camo & brown one?.
> That's done with a "Caterpillar braid"
> 
> check out TIAT's channel on you tube. the man knows hundreds of paracord braiding.
> The skulls are by Schmuckatelli. Some skulls and beads go for as much as $40 apiece.
> :faint:


No white and brown or white and black


----------



## Bowfinger63

TheHunter831 said:


> No white and brown or white and black


The white & black one in the middle is done with a Jagged ladder bar ( uses over 28' & is a PIA trying to get symmetrically tight & even)

the black & white on the far right is a regular old Solomon's bar ( aka- cobra weave)
and this one which I messed up with the colors bleeding thru is a " double woven endless falls" long name, but I like it.


----------



## Bowfinger63

moonshinexxx said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I've been making a few paracord projects lately and I finally got to make MY bow sling with this cool Confederate flag cord! I used it along with some gray, which makes for a cool combo, IMO!


You're right, that is a good combo.
I like how you used a whip stitch, instead of shrink tube. did you make your own leather yoke?
I've been looking for someone that can punch (click) yokes for me with lacing holes included. actually I'm looking for a custom die, so I can click them myself.
any retired tool & die makers out there?:shade:


----------



## abcarrow

Thanks I will be make my wrist sling soon.


----------



## moonshinexxx

Bowfinger63 said:


> You're right, that is a good combo.
> I like how you used a whip stitch, instead of shrink tube. did you make your own leather yoke?
> I've been looking for someone that can punch (click) yokes for me with lacing holes included. actually I'm looking for a custom die, so I can click them myself.
> any retired tool & die makers out there?:shade:


Thanks BF. I bought the tabs -too much time to do it by hand!


----------



## Stevie777

I cant watch youtube vids at the moment..rubbish Dongle... 
Does anyone have a diagram or step buy step picture guide to making these slings...
Cheers...Stevie.


----------



## HuntMaine

Finally made my own for my black and blue Chill, just need to make the leather strap part now. First one I've ever made, Iceman your videos were awesome!! Thanks! I'll be making a pink and black one for my girlfriend now. Sorry for the crappy pictures.


----------



## optimax

Made a few I really enjoyed making them. Thanks for the info..


----------



## Stevie777

It's all cool...I worked it out....Now onto my third.. Thanks to everyone for Pics and videos etc.


----------



## Nrth16

Does anyone know what colors this sling is? I think desert camo but do not know the other color??? Thanks


----------



## mvestal30

View attachment 1755793

Made this one for my bow

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bowhntr7846

Nrth16 said:


> Does anyone know what colors this sling is? I think desert camo but do not know the other color??? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1755761


Coyote Brown :.)



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## neonistic

I didn't want to read through all 28 pages (I read the first dozen or so) so I don't know if someone has done this before. I have made a few wrist slings and then I decided to use the rest of the two colors I have (flo-green/dk green) to make a bow/rifle sling. I just made the diamond braid ~4 times as long with the cobra braid twice as long. I am going to add another layer or two over the cobra to make it more weight bearing. I haven't figured out what to do about the attachment point yet but I am sure I will come up with something. For my wrist slings I used double thicknesses of 1.75" nylon webbing (an old BDU belt that I outgrew). It works pretty good. I stitched the border, punched holes and melted them together.


----------



## Adam_m_mcinerne

Iceman,

Sent you an email about a video idea in case you are still looking for them. However, I sent it to the 2383 name. So if you didn't get it send me an email and I will send it again.


----------



## MattR_WI

Ordered some paracord and should have it all by Friday. 

I do have a question and not sure if it has been answered. I started to go page by page looking, but this thread is 28 pages...lol. Anyways, I am wondering how to get that loop on the end. The video shows the 4 strands being melted together, and then next image shows the loop on the end. Please explain.








Thanks.


----------



## Stevie777

^^^^^ Looks to me like he/she made the loop from the Black Cord, folding it back then fused together with the rest of the Cord....seems simple enough.


----------



## buckles1

When I did it I just made a loop with the tape holding the ends together, just pull it out and twist it. Held good as gold


----------



## MattR_WI

Thanks Stevie and buckles for the replies. I was thinking it looked like it was taped on, but wanted to make sure.


----------



## Ned250

tag


----------



## Jeffrobpse

New to this site and just getting into archery. Thanks Iceman for your great YouTube video on the slings. Took me a while but I did get one done. Not bad for my first I guess? Wanted to try and match the skullworks pse.


----------



## butadol

I personally used your video to make a few. One for my 2 brothers, a good friend and myself. Great videos, the best I have found out there!

I am the same way, I like to do it myself. Built them for about $3.50 each, that saves me $11.50 buying them locally. Great work.



Iceman2383 said:


> Now....before i go getting any MORE hate mail in my youtube account...please read the following.
> 
> I enjoy doing things myself, i like to show others how to do things themselves, i am NOT trying to steal business away from people, there are people on this forum that can make and sell these things for NOT MUCH MORE than what it takes you to buy the materials (and after all...their time IS worth something)- some people on the other hand are straight ripping you off.....personally i get more enjoyment out of being able to say "i did that myself" That being said, I'm not here to ruffle feathers, I am only here to educate. Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVfrSJJEWsA
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2qDKjPO_dI
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRETcsua0OA


----------



## squid013

Here is my contribution


----------



## bucks/bulls

Here's some I've made thanks to the helpful folks in this thread.


----------



## MICCOX

Ttt


----------



## ESMO-Joe

Very Cool, thanks for posting.


----------



## AngelDeVille

I found your videos before I found this thread, thanks so much for the advice.

I'm not sure which I like better, still haven't tried them.

I made the first one with a longer cobra weave, but I like the pattern on the second one better.


----------



## formernuke

Thanks for posting this, and I'm re upping a old thread to make it easier for me to find in the future.


----------



## mottoman112

Thankd for sharing!


----------



## mottoman112

I hve never made my own But ill try it


----------



## shawnt201

Great job .Thanks for sharing. Nice videos.


----------



## dcmom1998

Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## quattro

made one by my self, great idea...

and what about release pouch made from paracord?


----------



## BW321

Tagged


----------



## captainmorgank

Tagged 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dudewithnofood

I don't even have a bow yet (buying my first one soon!) and making my own wrist sling is already at the top of the list of things I'll be doing once I have one. I actually saw your vids on youtube before seeing this thread... Thanks!!


----------



## Time2Panic

Thanks for the videos!


----------

